# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  نسيــــان كتاب جديد للرائعه مستغانمي

## النسر2

*:fr7a:

أحبّيه كما لم تحبّ امرأة و انسيه كما ينسى الرجال

إهداء أوّل

أهدي هذا الكتاب أوّلا إلى قراصنة كتبي. فلا أعرف أحدًا انتظر إصدارًا جديدًا لي كما انتظروه.
أنا مدينة لهم بانتشاري. فلولاهم ما فاضت المكتبات بآلاف النسخ - المقلّدة طبق الأصل - عن كتبي.

إلى صديقتي تلك. 
إلى نبل ترفّعها أرفع هذا الكتاب. 
إلى النساء اللواتي عقدن قرانهن على الانتظار و إلى " الرجال الرجال " الذين بمجيئهم تتغيّر الأقدار.



هكذا تورطت في هذا الكتاب


أغبطك نعمة الخشب، نعمة النسيان
أيّها الباب
سوف تحيا من بعدي
فقيد الشعر بسام حجّار

الكاتب مرشدًا عاطفيًّا

بماذا يفيد الأدب إن لم يعلّمنا كيف نحبّ؟
كامي لورانس

للشاعر ريلكه كتاب عنوانه "رسائل إلى شاعر شاب". يشرح فيه لمن يريد القبض على نار الشعر كيف يصبح شاعرًا. و أيّ جحيم عليه أن يعبر قبل بلوغه فردوس القصيدة. و مؤخرًا أصدر الروائي البيروفي - الوسيم شكلًا و قلمًا - ماريو بارغاس يوسا كتابًا بعنوان "رسائل إلى روائي شاب". هبّ من خلاله لنجدة الروائيّين الشباب الحائرين أمام الكيمياء المعقّدة للإبداع التي تتفاعل في دهاليز النفس المعتمة و القصيّة، مثل فن لا يمكن القبض عليه.
أمّا المفاجأة الأخيرة فكانت القصيدة التي تركها محمود درويش قبل رحيله كوصيّة لشاعر شاب. كمن يترك آخر تعاليمه و يُهدي أخطاءه لمن سيواصل الطريق بعده، مختصرًا عليه عمرًا من الهفوات.
حدث كثيرا أن تمنّيتُ لو أنّي أملك الوقت و الصبر اللازميْن لكتابة "رسائل إلى عاشقة شابة".
لا أحد يعلّمنا كيف نحبّ.. كيف لا نشقى.. كيف ننسى.. كيف نتداوى من إدمان صوت من نحبّ.. كيف نكسر ساعة الحبّ.. كيف لا نسهر.. كيف لا ننتظر.. كيف نقاوم تحرّش الأشياء بنا.. كيف نحبط مؤامرة الذكريات.. و صمت الهاتف. 
كيف لا نهدر أشهرًا وأعوامًا من عمرنا في مطاردة وهم العواطف.. كيف نتعاطف مع جلّادنا من دون أن نعود إلى جحيمه.. كيف ننجو من جحيمه من دون أن نلقي بأنفسنا في تهلكة أوّل حبّ.. كيف نخرج من بعد كلّ حبّ أحياء و أقوياء.. و ربما سعداء.
هل من يخبرنا و نحن نبكي بسبب ظلم من أحببنا أنّنا يومًا سنضحك ممّا اليوم يبكينا؟
سنندم كثيرًا لأنّنا أخذنا الحبّ مأخذ الجدّ. فلا أحد قال لنا أنّه في الواقع أجمل أوهامنا و أكثرها وجعًا.
لسبب بسيط: قدر الحبّ الخيبة. لأنّه يولد بأحلام شاهقة أكبر من أصحابها. ذلك أنّه يحتاج أن يتجاوزهم ليكون حبًّا.
لا يمكن حصر عدد الكتّاب الذين عبر الأزمنة و الحضارات و بكلّ اللغات عملوا مرشدين عاطفيّين للتائهين من العشاق في الأزقة و الشوارع الجانبيّة للحبّ. ليس لي هذا الإدعاء. أنا مجرّد ممرضة لا تملك سوى حقيبة إسعافات أوليّة لإيقاف نزيف القلوب الأنثويّة عند الفراق.
مع القطن و السبيرتو و الضمّادات, أحمل لكنّ كثيرًا من الضحك.هل تعرفن علاجًا أفضل ؟
+ كتبت " دليل النسيان " هذا بسخرية كبيرة. أريدكن أن تضحكن. لا شيء يستحقّ الأسى. " هل ثمّة ما هو أكثر سعادة من الفراق؟ " تسأل غادة السمّان. أو بالأحرى هي تجزم بذلك. 
في النهاية، ما النسيان سوى قلب صفحة من كتاب العمر. قد يبدو الأمر سهلًا، لكن ما دمت لا تستطيع اقتلاعها ستظل تعثر عليها بين كلّ فصل من فصول حياتك. ليس نظرك هو الذي يتوقف عندها، بل عمرك المفتوح عليها دومًا، كأنّها مستنسخة على كلّ صفحات حياتك . لذا يعلّق مالك حداد بتهكّم مرّ " يجب قلب الصفحة، هل فكرتم في وزن الصفحة التي نقلبها؟ ".
دور الكاتب تخفيف وزن هذه الصفحة ما استطاع، و قلبها نيابة عنكم. دعوني أحاول. ربما استطعت قلب صفحتكم هذه. ذلك أنّه من الأسهل قلب صفحة الآخرين !

الفصول الأربعة.. للحبّ


كتبتني 
باليد التي أزهرت في ربيعك 
بالقبلات التي كنت صيفها 
بالورق اليابس الذي بعثره خريفك 
بالثلج الذي سرت على ناره حافية 


قبل أعوام عَلِمْتُ أنّ بعض الجمل التي جاءت في كتبي, يتبادلها العشّاق في ما بينهم كرسائل هاتفيّة.
ما كان يضاهي سعادتي إلّا ذعري أمام هذا الخبر. أيّة مسؤوليّة أن أصبح شيخة طريقة في الحبّ, و أن يغدو لي أتباع و مريدين يسيرون على مذهبي العاطفي, و يروون عني أقوالًا لست واثقة تمامًا من صحّتها. و نصائح ما خبرت عواقبها. فأنا لا أملك لهم فتاوى و لا مواعظ و لا أحكام شرعيّة. الحبّ لا شرع له و لا مذهب.
لكنّي دومًا وجدتني متورّطة في قصص حبّ قرّائي. حتى الرجال كانوا يستنجدون بي لحلّ مشاكلهم العاطفيّة. [ حين صدرت ذاكرة الجسد قبل خمس عشرة سنة التفّت حولي كلّ طوائف العشاق. أذكر أنّني قضيت أسابيع على الهاتف أحلّ مشكلة ضابط في الجيش يحبّ فتاة من غير طائفته. و مشكل شاعر حجبوا عنه حبيبته - تمامًا كما في العصر الجاهلي - منعوها من مغادرة البيت و منعوا عنها الهاتف و ما عاد يعلم عنها شيئًا. و كان عليّ أن أتنكّر و أن أتقصّى أخبارها بعد أن جاءني بهاتف أهلها.
أحدهم بعث لي مرّة رسالة من الأردن يطلب منّي أن أهاتف حبيبته في عيد ميلادها لأنّها ترفض الردّ على هاتفه. كان يريد أن أبلغها أنّه يحبّها و يعتذر منها لأنّه أخطأ في حقّها. أو لعلّه خانها.
قال أنّه ما وجد طريقًا إليها سواي لعلمه كم تحبّني. و كم بإمكاني أن أؤثّر على قرارها. من حسن حظّه أنّني مررتُ بمكتب البريد يومها. فقد وصلت الرسالة في يوم عيدها. و قضيت وقتًا على الهاتف أقنعها بالدفاع عن حبّها. و منح هذا العاشق فرصة أخرى.
و في أحد معارض الكتاب بالجزائر. قصدني أحدهم سعيدًا برؤيتي قال أنّه تردّد على المعرض عساه يصادفني لأنّ حبيبته طلبت منه مهرًا كتاب عابر سرير بتوقيعي الذي كان قد صدر لتوّه. فتركتُ لها قبلة على الكتاب و حدّثتها على هاتفه و وعدتهما يوم زواجهما بثلاثة أيام إقامة في أيّ فندق يختارانه في الجزائر. فقد كان واضحًا أنّهما طالبان جامعيّان لا يملكان إلّا ثراء الحبّ. كانت تلك أجمل وعودي على الإطلاق. ككاتبة متورّطة في حياة قرّائها حدّ التحول إلى وكالة زواج و تأمين مراسيم الأفراح للعرسان منهم. لكنّهما ما عاودا الاتصال بي. لعلّهما افترقا.. أو لعلّها ما أحبّت الكتاب !
على مدى عمر من الكتابة. كم استودعتني النساء من أسرار. و كم تجمّعت لديّ قصص عن الحبّ. و كم امتلأت دفاتري بأفكار و مقولات في الحبّ يصعب حشرها جميعها في أعمالي الروائية. كانت نيّتي الأولى جمعها في كتاب واحد. لكنّها غدت أكبر من أن يضمّها كتاب. و حين رحت أفكّر في تقسيمها حسب المواضيع. غدت مقسّمة حسب مراحل الحبّ. أيّ حسب فصوله الأربعة:

فصل اللقاء و الدهشة
فصل الغيرة و اللهفة
فصل لوعة الفراق
فصل روعة النسيان

إنّها رباعيّة الحبّ الأبديّة بربيعها و صيفها و خريفها و أعاصير شتائها. وحده إبراهيم ناجي استطاع أن يختصرها في قصيدة واحدة هي رائعته " الأطلال ".
حين وُلدَتْ هذه الفكرة أثناء حديث جمعني بصديقتي الغالية المطربة جاهدة وهبي. فكّرنا أن يكون كلّ كتاب مرفقًا بأغانٍ تناسب فصله العاطفيّ. فجاهدة التي لحّنت و غنّت لي أربعة عشر نصًّا شعريًّا. تملك لي أرشيفًا غنائيًّا يغطّي الفصول الأربعة و يزيد.
و هكذا تحوّل المشروع من كتاب إلى سلسلة من أربعة كتب عن الحبّ. لن تكون جميعها موجّهة حصريًّا للنساء، في الفصول القادمة سيكون للرجال مساحة أكبر. و إن كان هذا الفضاء سيظلّ بالدرجة الأولى نسائيًّا بنيّة رفع الغبن العاطفيّ عنهن بصفتهن أولى ضحايا الحبّ !
لقد تحمّسْتُ لهذا المشروع إلى حدّ سَرَقْتُ من عملي الروائيّ ( الذي أصبح جاهزًا تقريبًا ) ثلاثة أشهر لكتابة هذا الكتاب. إن بقيت على هذا الحماس ربما تمكّنت في حدود السنة إنجاز هذه السلسلة ( قولوا إن شاء الله ). 
لماذا اخترت النسيان فصلًا أوّلًا و ليس اللقاء؟
لأن على النسيان يُؤسّس الحبّ ذاكرته الجديدة. و من دونه لا يمكن لحبّ أن يولد. [ و لأنّه الفصل الذي يتفوّق فيه علينا الرجال, و يذهلوننا بقدرتهم على التعافي و الشفاء. بينما تترك بعض النساء سنوات من أعمارهن، فائض قيمة إضافيّة.. ثمنًا لنسيان رجل سبق لحبّه أن أخذ منهن سنوات أخرى ].
كتبْتُ هذا الكتاب و حولي نساء يخضن معارك بالسلاح الأبيض مع الماضي. صديقات يستنجدن بي لفضّ الاشتباك بينهن و بين الذكريات. كما لو كنت " رجال القبعات الزرقاء" المكلّفين من جمعيّة الأمم بالفصل بين طرفي نزاع.
لأولئك النساء المعذّبات, ما كان يمكن أن أقدّم كتابًا في الحبّ و هنّ ينزفن بجروح الماضي كان لا بدّ أن يتعافين تمامًا - كما الرجال - أن يتقبّلن فكرة أن ينسين أخيرًا مثلهم, ما دام النسيان في متناول الجميع. كي يغادرن شتاء الحبّ إلى ربيعه.

[ طلب أستاذ ياباني من تلاميذه تعريف الثلج. أحدهم أجاب " إنّه بداية الربيع ". كان التلميذ مشروع شاعر. و كان بذلك التعريف يختصر لنا ميلاد الحبّ من صقيع النهايات و الخيبات. أيّ ممّا سيذيبه النسيان غدًا و يغذّي بجداوله مروج الحبّ الجديد ] 
* * * 
واذا التأم جرح جد بالتذكار جرح 
فتعلم كيف تنسى و تعلم كيف تمحو 
ابراهيم ناجي 
















ليشهد الأدب أنّني بلّغت!


الحبّ مثل الموت وعد لا يردّ و لا يزول
محمود درويش 


أكبر لغزين في الحياة هما قطعًا الموت والحبّ.
كلاهما ضربة قدر صاعقة لا تفسير لها خارج ( المكتوب ). لذا، تتغذّى الأعمال الإبداعيّة الكبرى من الأسئلة الوجوديّة المحيّرة التي تدور حولهما .
ذلك أنّ لا أحد يدري لماذا يأتي الموت في هذا المكان دون غيره، ليأخذ هذا الشخص دون سواه، بهذه الطريقة لا بأخرى، و لا لماذا نقع في حبّ شخص بالذات . لماذا هو ؟ لماذا نحن ؟ لماذا هنا ؟ لماذا الآن ؟
لا أحد عاد من الموت ليخبرنا ماذا بعد الموت. لكن الذين عادوا من " الحبّ الكبير " ناجين أو مدمّرين، في إمكانهم أن يقصّوا علينا عجائبه، ويصفوا لنا سحره وأهواله، وأن ينبّهونا إلى مخاطره ومصائبه، لوجه الله .. أو لوجه الأدب.
إذا لم يكن للأدب في حياتنا دور المرشد العاطفيّ من يتولاه إذن ؟
ومن يعدّنا لتلك المغامرة الوجدانيّة الكبرى، التي ستهزّ كياننا عندما لا نكون مهيّئين لها. وستواصل ارتجاجاتها التأثير في أقدارنا و خياراتنا، حتى بعد أن ينتهي الحبّ ويتوقّف زلزاله.
إن كانت الهزّات العاطفيّة قدرًا مكتوبًا علينا، كما كُتبَتْ الزلازل على اليابان، فلنتعلّم من اليابانيين إذن، الذين هزموا الزلزال بالاستعداد له، عندما اكتشفوا أنّهم يعيشون وسط حزامه. 
يمرّ زلزال خفيف على بلد عربي، فيدمّر مدينة عن بكرة أبيها، ويقضي على الحياة فيها لسنوات عدة. ذلك أنّ الإنسان العربي قدريّ بطبعه، يترك للحياة مهمّة تدبّر أمره، و في الحياة كما في الحبّ لا يرى أبعد من يومه. وهو جاهز تمامًا لأن يموت ضحيّة الكوارث الطبيعيّة أو الكوارث العشقيّة، لأنّه يحمل في تكوينه جينات التضحيات الغبيّة للوطن و للحاكم المستبد.. و للعائلة و الأصدقاء و للحبيب .
و تصمد جزر اليابان يوميًّا في وجه أقوى الزلازل. كلّ مرة تخرج أبراجها واقفة و أبناؤها سالمين. عندهم يعاد إصلاح أضرار الزلازل في بضعة أيام. و تعدّ الخسائر البشرية بأرقام مقياس ريختر.. لا بقوّته. فقلّما تجاوز الضحايا عدد أصابع اليد .
صنعت اليابان معجزاتها بعقلها، و صنعنا كوارثنا جميعها بعواطفنا.
ماذا لو أعلنّا الحبّ كارثة طبيعيّة بمرتبة إعصار أو زلزال أو حرائق موسميّة. لو جرّبنا الاستعداد لدمار الفراق بتقوية عضلة قلبنا الذي صَنعَتْ سذاجته و هشاشته الأغاني العاطفيّة و الأفلام المصرية التي تربّينا عليها.
كما المباني اليابانيّة المدروس عمارها ليتحرّك مع كلّ هزّة علينا أن نكتسب مرونة التأقلم مع كلّ طارئ عشقيّ. و التكيّف مع الهزّات العاطفيّة و ارتجاجات جدران القلب التي تنهار بها تلك الأشياء التي أثّثنا بها أحاسيسنا. و اعتقدنا أنّها ثابتة و مسمّرة إلى جدران القلب إلى الأبد.
علينا أن نربّي قلبنا مع كلّ حبّ على توقّع احتمال الفراق. و التأقلم مع فكرة الفراق قبل التأقلم مع واقعه. ذلك أنّ في الفكرة يكمن شقاؤنا. 
ماذا لو جرّبنا الاستعداد للحبّ بشيء من العقل ؟ لو قمنا بتقوية عضلة القلب بتمارين يوميّة على الصبر على من نحبّ. أن نقاوم السقوط في فخاخ الذاكرة العاطفيّة التي فيها قصاصنا المستقبلي. أن ندخل الحبّ بقلب من " تيفال ". لا يعلق بجدرانه شيء من الماضي. أن نذهب إلى الحبّ كما نغادره دون جراح، دون أسًى، لأنّنا مصفّحين ضدّ الأوهام العاطفيّة. ماذا لو تعلّمنا ألّا نحبّ دفعة واحدة، و ألّا نعطي أنفسنا بالكامل، وأن نتعامل مع هذا الغريب لا كحبيب، بل كمحتل لقلبنا وجسدنا وحواسنا، ألّا يغادرنا احتمال أن يتحوّل اسمه الذي تنتشي لسماعه حواسنا، إلى اسم لزلزال أو إعصار يكون على يده حتفنا و هلاكنا ؟
أيّتها العاشقات الساذّجات، الطيّبات، الغبيّات.. ضعن هذا القول نصب أعينكن: "ويل لخلّ لم ير في خله عدوًّا".
ليشهد الأدب أنّني بلّغت !

توضيح للرجال المتسلّلين إلى هذا الكتاب:

أيّها " الرجال الرجال " سنصلي للّه طويلًا كي يملأ بفصيلتكم مجددًا هذا العالم , و أن يساعدنا على نسيان الآخرين ! 


ليس هذا " مانيفست" نسويّ ".
إنّه جردة نسائيّة ضدّ الذكورة دفاعًا عن الرجولة. تلك الآسرة التي نباهي بوقوعنا في فتنتها. لأنّ من دونها ما كنّا لنكون إناثًا و لا نساءً.
من قال أنّنا نهجس بتلك الفحولة التي تباع في الصيدليات. أو تلك الذكورة النافشة ريشها التي تفتح أزرار قمصانها لكي تبدو السلاسل الذهبيّة الضخمة و ما فاض من غابات الشعر و تضع في أصابعها خواتم بأحجار لافتة للنظر. رجولة الساعات الثمينة و السيجار الفخم التي تشهر أناقتها و عطرها و موديل سيارتها و ماركة جوّالها، كي تشي بفتوحاتها السابقة و تغرينا بالانضمام إلى قائمة ضحاياها.
ما نريده من الرجال لا يُباع، و لا يُمكن للصين و لا لتايلاند أن تقوم بتقليده، و إغراق الأسواق ببضاعة رجالية تفي بحاجات النساء العربيّات.
ذلك أن الشهامة و الفروسيّة و الأنفة و بهاء الوقار و نبل الخُلق و إغراء التقوى و النخوة و الإخلاص لامرأة واحدة و الترفع عن الأذى و ستر الأمانة العاطفيّة و السخاء العشقيّ الموجع في إغداقه و الاستعداد للذود عن شرف الحبيبة بكلّ خليّة و حتى آخر خليّة و مواصلة الوقوف بجانبها حتى بعد الفراق.
تلك خصال لعمري ليست للبيع. بل إنّ مجرد سردها هنا يدفع للابتسام، و يشعرنا بفداحة خساراتنا و ضآلة ما في حوزتنا.
أين ذهب الرجال ؟ الكلّ يسأل.
اختفاء الرجولة لم يلحق ضررًا بأحلام النساء و مستقبلهن فحسب، بل بناموس الكون و بقانون الجاذبيّة. 
ما الاحتباس الحراري إلّا احتجاج الكرة الأرضيّة على عدم وجود رجال يغارون على أنوثتها. لقد سلّموها كما سلّمونا " للعلوج "، فعاثوا فينا و فيها خرابًا و فسادًا. 
لتتعلّم النساء من أمّهن الأرض، لا أحد استطاع إسكاتها و لا إبرام معاهدة هدنة معها. ما فتئت تردّ على تطاولهم عليها بالأعاصير و الزوابع و الحرائق و الفيضانات. هي تعرف مع من تكون معطاءة و على من تقلب طاولة الكون.
ليعقدوا ما شاؤوا من المؤتمرات ضدّ التصحّر و التلوث و ثقب الأوزون و الاحتباس الحراري. ليست الأرض مكترثة بما يقولون. هي تدري أنّ الرجولة لا تتكلّم كثيرًا، لا تحتاج إلّا أن تكون فيستقيم بوجودها ناموس الكون.
الرجولة.. أعني تلك التي تؤمن إيمانًا مطلقًا لا يراوده شكّ أنّها وجدت في هذا العالم لتعطي لا لتؤذي. لتبني و تحبّ و تهب. 
الرجولة... في تعريفها الأجمل تختصرها مقولة كاتب فرنسي " الرجل الحقيقي ليس من يغري أكثر من امرأة بل الذي يغري أكثر من مرّة المرأة نفسها ".. التي تؤمن بأنّ العذاب ليس قدر المحبّين و لا الدمار ممرًّا حتميًّا لكلّ حبّ و لا كلّ امرأة يمكن تعويضها بأخرى. و أنّ النضال من أجل الفوز بقلب امرأة و الحفاظ عليه مدى العمر هي أكبر قضايا الرجل و أجملها على الإطلاق. و عليها يتنافس المتنافسون. 
هذا الكتاب يسمح لمن تسلّل من الرجال هنا، أن يتعلّم من أخطاء غيره من " الذكور " من باب " تعلّم الأدب من قليل الأدب ". 
عليهم أن يتعلّموا الحبّ من قليلي الحبّ. أن يعتبروا بمصائر الكاذبين و الخونة و المتذاكين و الأنانيّين. و ليأخذوا علمًا أنّ النساء استيقظن من سباتهن الأزلي.
أمّا الرجال الحقيقيّون فأعتذر لهم. أحبّ إثم ذكائهم. فأنا واثقة أنّهم سينجحون في رشوة النساء بما يملكون من وسائل " رجالية " لا تصمد أمام إغراءاتها امرأة.
لمزيد من الاعتداد بالنفس و السخرية، سيكلّفون امرأة بإحضار هذا الكتاب المحظور عليهم. كي يضحكوا في سرّهم قبل حتى أن يقرؤوه. فهم يدرون أنّ المرأة كالشعوب العربيّة تتآمر على قضيّتها. و تخون بنات جنسها ولاءً منها لوليّ قلبها: الرجل.
لذا كلّ مكاسب المرأة عبر التاريخ كانت بفضل فرسان منقذين نبّهوها إلى خدعة الذكورة. 
سنظلّ نحلم أن تكون لنا بهؤلاء الرجال قرابة. أن نكون لهم أمّهات أو بنات.. زوجات أو حبيبات.. كاتبات أو ملهمات.
أولئك الجميلون الذين يسكنون أحلامنا النسائيّة. الذين يأتون ليبقوا.. و يطمئنوا.. و يمتّعوا.. و يذودوا. ليحموا و يحنوا و يسندوا.. الذين ينسحبون ليعودوا. و لا يتركون خلفهم عند الغياب كوابيس و لا جراح و لا ضغينة. فقط الحنين الهادر لحضورهم الآسر, و وعدًا غير معلن بعودتهم لإغرائنا كما المرّة الأولى. 


+ كم من مرّة سنقع في حبّهم بالدوار ذاته، باللهفة إيّاها. غير معنيّات برماد شعرهم و بزحف السنين على ملامحهم.
ليشيخوا مطمئنين. لا الزمن , لا المرض, لا الموت , سيقتلهم من قلوبنا نحن " النساء النساء ".
كيف لحياة واحدة أن تكفي لحبّ رجل واحد ؟
كيف لرجل واحد أن يتكرّر.. أن يتكاثر بعدد رجال الأرض. * * *
" ما أندر الرجال الذين نفشل في نسيانهم، و لكن إذا مرّ أحدهم بصفحة الروح، دمغها إلى الأبد بوشمه "
غادة السمان 







شبهة النسيان


للحبّ طعنة خرساء، و لنسيانه نهر من الخناجر
فوزية السندي


تكتبين روايات و قصائد في الحبّ, و لا يسألك أحد في من كتبتها. و لا هل يحتاج المرء حقًّا كلّ مرّة أن يحبّ ليكتب عن الحبّ. ( لو كان نزار حيًّا لأضحكه السؤال. فالشاعر العربي الذي كتب خمسين ديوانًا في الحبّ. لم يحبّ سوى مرّات معدودة في حياته ) ذلك أنّ ذكرى الحبّ أقوى أثرًا من الحبّ، لذا يتغذّى الأدب من الذاكرة لا من الحاضر.
لكنّك تقولين أنّك تكتبين كتابًا عن النسيان و يصبح السؤال " من تريدين أن تنسي " ؟
+ لكأنّ النسيان شبهة تفوق شبهة الحبّ نفسه. فالحبّ سعادة. أمّا السعي إلى النسيان فاعتراف ضمني بالانكسار و البؤس العاطفي. و هي أحاسيس تثير فضول الآخرين أكثر من خبر سعادتك. لكن الاكتشاف الأهم هو أن المتحمّسين لقراءة " وصفات للنسيان " أكثر من المعنيّين بكتاب عن الحبّ. النساء و الرجال من حولي يريدون الكتاب نفسه. أوضّح للرجال " و لكنّه ليس كتاب لكم "... يردّون " لا يهم في في جميع الحالات نريده "! 
كلّ من كنت أظنّهم سعداء، انفضحوا بحماسهم للانخراط في حزب النسيان. ألهذا الحدّ كبير حجم البؤس العاطفي في العالم العربي؟!
لا أحد يعلن عن نفسه. الكلّ يخفي خلف قناعه جرحًا ما، خيبة ما، طعنة ما، ينتظر أن يطمئن إليك ليرفع قناعه و يعترف: ما استطعت أن أنسى!
أمام هذه الجماهير الطامحة إلى النسيان. المناضلة من أجل التحرر من استعباد الذاكرة العشقيّة. أتوقّع أن يتجاوز هذا الكتاب أهدافه العاطفيّة إلى طموحات سياسيّة مشروعة. فقد صار ضروريًّا تأسيس حزب عربي للنسيان.
سيكون حتمًا أكبر حزب قومي. فلا شرط للمنخرطين فيه سوى توقهم للشفاء من خيبات عاطفيّة.
أراهن أن يجد هذا الحزب دعمًا من الحكّام العرب لأنّهم سيتوقّعون أن ننسى من جملة ما ننسى , منذ متى و بعضهم يحكمنا , و كم نهب هو و حاشيته من أموالنا. و كم علقت على يديه من دمائنا.
دعوهم يعتقدون أنّنا سننسى ذلك!
اذ أننا نحتاج أن نستعيد عافيتنا العاطفيّة كأمّة عربيّة عانت دومًا من قصص حبّها الفاشلة. بما في ذلك حبّها لأوطان لم تبادلها دائمًا الحبّ. حينها فقط، عندما نشفى من هشاشتنا العاطفيّة المزمنة , بسبب تاريخ طاعن في الخيبات الوجدانيّة. يمكننا مواجهتهم بما يليق بالمعركة من صلابة و صرامة. ذلك أنّه ما كان بامكانهم الاستقواء علينا لولا أن الخراب في أعماقنا أضعفنا. و لأنّ قصص الحبّ الفاشلة أرّقتنا و أنهكتنا, و الوضع في تفاقم.. بسبب الفضائيّات الهابطة التي وجدت كي تشغلنا عن القضايا الكبرى وتسوّق لنا الحبّ الرخيص و العواطف البائسة فتبقينا على ما نحن عليه من بكاء الحبيب المستبد... و نسيان أنواع الاستبداد الأخرى...
من يشاركني الرأي و يودّ الانخراط في حزب جديد لا ذاكرة له و لا سوابق مصرفيّة و لا تاريخ دموي. و لا شعارات نضاليّة أو أصوليّة بإمكانه الانضمام إلينا في موقع:
www.nissyane.com
ليس في مشروعنا من خطّة سوى مواجهة إمبريالية الذاكرة و العدوان العاطفي للماضي علينا..
ليس في جيوبنا وعود بحقائب وزاريّة. فقط نعدكم بأن نحمل عنكم وزر الخيبات. لا نتوقّع دعمًا ماديًّا من أحد لذا نحن فقراء إلى دعواتكم بالخير.
أيها الناس اسمعوا وعوا . لا أرى لكم والله من خلاص الا في النسيان . فلا تشقوا بذاكرتكم بعد الآن . انشقّوا عن أحزابكم و طوائفكم و جنسيّاتكم و مكاسبكم و انخرطوا في حزب جميعنا متساوين فيه أمام الفقدان.
ليخبر القارئ منكم من لم يقرأ هذا الكتاب.


طالبين النسيان
آمن أنّك ستنسى أكثر مما تتمنّى
ألفريد دي موسيه

بالإذن من العزيز مروان نجار صاحب مسلسل "طالبين القرب". إحنا "طالبين النسيان". فهذا عصر المطالب. ثمّة من يطالب بتطبيق الاتفاقيّات الدوليّة. و آخر بإنقاذ الكرة الأرضيّة من مخاطر الاحتباس الحراري و ثالث بوقف الحظر الاقتصادي على كوبا و منع الأطعمة المعدّلة جينيًّا و إيقاف الأبحاث حول الخلايا الجذعيّة. و ثمّة من يطالبك بتغيير لمبات الإضاءة إنقاذًا لمستقبل الأرض. و ترشيد استهلاك المياه حفاظًا على الموارد المائيّة و حماية البيئة بعدم استعمال الأكياس البلاستيكيّة.
أمّا نحن النساء، فجاهزات لترشيد استهلاكنا للبطاقات المصرفيّة و عدم مساءلة الرجال عن هدر ثرواتنا المائيّة. و التنازل عن حصّتنا من الأكسيجين على قلّتها في العالم العربي. كلّ هذا مقابل مطلب واحد:
حمايتنا من عواقب تعلّقنا الغبي ب " كراكيب " الذاكرة العاطفيّة. نحن نطالب بالمساواة في النسيان مع الرجال.
و نقسم بأغلظ الإيمان، أنّنا لن نطالب بعدها بأيّة مساواة أخرى في الأجور، أو فرص العمل.. أو الإرث أو حتى قيادة السيارة.
لا بدّ للعلماء المنهمكين في أبحاث غبيّة لا فائدة من ورائها أن ينكبّوا على حلّ مشكل يعني نصف سكان الكرة الأرضيّة بتعديل جينات الذاكرة النسائيّة حتى يتسنّى لنا يومًا أن ننسى مثلما ينسى الرجال. و نضيء مشاعرنا - بلمبات معتمدة حديثًا في الغرب - أقلّ استهلاكًا للأعصاب و الطاقة و ببطريّات لأحاسيس لا تعمّر طويلًا.
نطالب بتطوير الأبحاث حول الخلايا الجذعيّة - و الجذريّة - إن وجدت علّنا نعرف جذر هذه البلوى... التي تجعلنا محكومات بالوفاء لذكريات تعيش و تعشّش فينا وحدنا.
إنّه نداء نرفعه إلى العلماء. نناشدهم إيجاد علاج للحدّ من تفشي داء الوفاء للماضي لدى إناث الجنس البشري. ذلك أنّ الوفاء مرض عضال لم يعد يصيب على أيامنا إلّا الكلاب... و الغبيّات من النساء!






هكذا تورّطت في هذا الكتاب:

إذا كان الحبّ يملك شفيعًا و قدّيسًا، فالنسيان يحتاج إلى آلهة. من أجل هكذا مصائب وجدت العناية الإلهيّة.. و وجد الأدب.


حين قلت لصديقتي تلك " أحبّيه كما لم تحبّ امرأة و انسيه كما ينسى الرجال "!.
صاحت " يا الله... اكتبيها "!
لكن ما كان لهذه الفكرة أن تكون شعارًا بل نهجًا نسائيًّا تكتسبه المرأة بذكائها الذي هو وليد غباء سابق.
نصيحة بعد أخرى ولد من مكالماتنا الهاتفية ومواساتي لها ما سيصبح كتابًا. كنت أكتب ليلًا ما أقول لها في النهار. فقد وجدت ما أقوله لامرأة يستحقّ أن تأخذ علمًا به جميع النساء. بعد أن تعبتُ من نجدة حلقة الصديقات و قبيلة القارئات اللائي يعشن بالتناوب أسى الخيبات العاطفيّة.
بدأ الأمر مزحة فقد تطوّعت كلّ واحدة بإمدادي بنصائحها و خلاصة " حكمتها ".
رحت أهدي صديقتي تلك أخطائي و أخطاء النساء من حولي. أبحث في تلك الحفريّات العاطفيّة التي تراكمت خلال الأزمنة الجيولوجيّة و شكّلت مخزون السذاجة الأنثويّة عن أسباب تطابق الخيبات النسائيّة و تشابه النماذج الرجالية.
عندها أصبح مطلب الصديقات أن أصدر كتابًا يكون " دليلًا نسائيًّا للنسيان ". خاصّة صديقتي الغالية الدكتورة هنادي ربحي مديرة مكتب الارادة للاستشارات والأبحاث النفسية في دبي. و التي كانت قد اتصلت بي قبل خمس سنوات تدعوني إلى لقاء مع مرضاها الذين كانت تعالجهم بكتاباتي ثمّ عندما تعرّفت عليّ احتارت في علاجي من حماقاتي.
و كنت قبل مدّة عثرت على روايتي " فوضى الحواس " تباع في صيدليّة في شارع الحمراء. مع كتب الحمية و علاج السكري و أمراض الشرايين و القلب.
لفرط مفاجأتي اشتريتها أمام اندهاش الصيدلي. و من جنوني رحت مساءً أقرؤها عساها تشفيني من مرض نفسيّ ما فمنذ سنوات ما عدت كاتبتها.
و بالمناسبة، إنّ العلاج بالقراءة الانتقائيّة هو أحد أحدث طرق العلاج النفسي. حتى أنّه صدر مؤخرًا في باريس كتاب يضمّ مئة عنوان لرواية عالميّة مقسّمة حسب احتياجات كلّ حالة نفسية يمرّ بها القارئ.
ذلك أنّ قراءة كتاب في غير الظرف النفسي الموافق له، قد يكون فيه أذًى نفسيًّا يعادل تناولك أدوية مضرّة بصحتك. لذا في قسمه الثاني يدلّك هذا الكتاب على عناوين الروايات التي ينبغي عليك عدم قراءتها عندما تكون في حالات نفسيّة معيّنة.
يبقى أنّ العلاج المثالي لكلّ أوجاع القلب هو الضحك. و عدم أخذ الذاكرة مأخذ الجدّ. 
هذا كتاب كتبتُ كثيرًا من وصفاته و أنا أضحك ملء قلبي كما في تلك الجلسات الجميلة جوار المدفئة في بيت صديقتي الكبيرة بارعة الأحمر. فبارعة التي ترجمت أعمالي إلى الانكليزية تبرع في قراءة أحاسيسي و التوحّد معي حزنًا و بهجة حدّ الانصهار الوجداني حتى ما عدنا ندري أيّنا تترجم الأخرى. و يحدث أن تنضمّ إلينا صديقة ثالثة امرأة بجمال و ثقافة عالية و بكبرياء طاغٍ. بالمناسبة الكبرياء هي الصفة المشتركة لصديقاتي.
ربما أكون كتبت هذا الدليل - أيضًا - لنفسي. علّني أعود إليه و أقرؤه يومًا. بل أنا التي أكره أن أقرأ كتابًا لي بعد أن يصدر ( حتى لا تعذّبني الرغبة في إعادة كتابته ) أجزم أنّني سأكون أوّل من يهجم عليه حال صدوره. عساني أستفيد و لو من نصيحة واحدة وردت فيه .
ذلك أنّني أولى بالنصح من قارئاتي. لكن كما تقول أمّي " خلّات راجلها ممدود و راحت تعزّي في محمود ! ".
إذا كانت النصيحة بجمل أكون قد أهديتكن لوجه الله.. و نكاية في بعض الرجال قافلة من الجمال.
و ما أبقيت لي والله على ناقة و لا جمل. كأنّ هذا الكتاب أعطاني وهم أن أكون طاعنة في الحكمة !
لا أطمع في غير دعواتكنّ لي بالخير. و لاحقًا بالرحمة. فأنا أعتبر هذا الكتاب صدقة جارية و أثق أنّه سيكون أكثر كتبي قراءة نظرًا لما أتوقّعه من ازدهار حالي و مستقبلي للخيبات النسائيّة.. و الخيانات الرجالية. و هو ما يسعدني و يؤلمني في آن.
لكون هذا الدليل ليس واحد من أعمالي التي استغرقت كتابتها ثلاث سنوات و أكثر. و التي كتبت بعض فصولها و أنا أبكي دفاعًا عن تلك القضايا الكبرى و المفلسة التي آمنت بها.
هذا الكتاب فتح شهيّتي للضحك حتى أنّي كثيرًا ما قمعتُ نزعتي للسخرية السياسيّة أو النسائيّة كي لا يمنع في جلّ البلاد العربيّة. فحتى قبل صدوره غير هذا الكتاب قدر الكثيرات من حولي . أولهن الصبية التي تطوعت لطباعته حبا لي , وطمعا في النسيان مكتفية به مكسبا . فمع كل مقال كنت أبعثه لها كانت تعيد النظر في خياراتها السابقة .
بفضل تواطئها الجميل والحاحها كل يوم على أن أزودها بما كتبته منحتني – أنا المعروفة بكسلي – ما كان ينقصني من حماس لانجازه في ثلاثة أشهر مضحيّة بهوسي بإعادة قراءة مخطوطاتي أكثر من مرّة حدّ ملاحقة المخطوط حتى المطبعة. غير آبهة بمن سيفتح هذا الكتاب شهيتهم للشهرة مشهرين بي .

فقد أردته هديّة لنساء غوانتنامو الحب القابعات في معتقل الذاكرة دون محاكمة عن تهمة لا يعرفها الا السجان!
و أردته خاصة تحدّيًا نسائيًّا أرفعه تجاه نفسي. بعد أن أصبح شعاري " بلى أستطيع ذلك " فيكفي أن تكسب المرأة معركتها الأولى حتى لا يعد بإمكان أحد أن يهزمها.
هل فهمتن الرسالة؟
***

هاتف النسيان








لا تبكيّن على الطلــــــــــل و على الحبيب إذا رحل 
و اقطع من الرحم الذي بك في المناسبة اتصل 
سيّان عندك فلــــــــــــــيكن من لم يصلك و من وصل 

من "الوصايا المضادة"لأبي نواس



صديقتي التي تخاف أن تنسى

شهران على فراقنا ....قرن و بضع دقائق





لي صديقة تعيش عذاب القطيعة العاطفيّة. مع كلّ ما يرافقها من حمّى الروح و من هذيان تلك الأسئلة التي لا جواب لها لكونها تلي الانشطار العشقي الصاعق في مفاجأته.
كانت مطمئنة إلى رجل حياتها. تملك مؤونة أربع سنوات من الذكريات. و مفكرة بيضاء وعدها أن يملآها معًا حتى آخر يوم من عمرهما بالمشاريع الثنائيّة الجميلة. كانت الأثرى بيننا فقد ملأ الرجل جيوب قلبها وعودًا حتى زهدت في كلّ شيء عداه. كان سيّدها و مولاها. كان نشرتها الجويّة و بوصلتها في الكون. فعذرنا انقطاعها عنّا نحن الصديقات.
كانت تعيش حبًّا نحسدها عليه سرًا. ثمّ ذات صدمة بدأ عذابها.
واذ بها تمضي نحو جحيم لا نستطيع فيه شيئًا من أجلها.
راحت تموت أمامنا، لأن الذي وضعت خصاله فوق الرجولة. وعواطفه فوق الحبّ نفسه. و بايعته نبيًّا.. غدر بها.
دون مقدمات. دون شروح أو توضيحات. توقّف هاتفه عن النبض بنوايا إجراميّة معلنة لاغتيالها صمتًا.
أشهر و هي معلّقة إلى مصل هاتف خارج الخدمة، صاحبه يعيش في بلاد أخرى.
لم تكن في منتصف عمر الحبّ. كانت على مشارف " أسطورة حبّ ". ترتدي بغباء أنثى قميص الانتظار ولا تريد أن يفكّ أزراره سواه، الإغداق بالنصائح لا جدوى منه في هذه الحالة فهي واثقة من عودته.
دليلها ذكريات و " ميساجات " و وعود و لا تريد أكثر من أن يؤكّد لها أحد هذا !
في البدء كنت أطمئنها إلى أوهامها، حتى لا أزيد من ألمها. فقد كانت تسرد عليّ قصتها كأسطورة عشقيّة بتفاصيلها المذهلة جمالًا. فكلّ عاشق يحتاج إلى صنع خرافته الشخصيّة. لكن قصتها كانت في تفاصيلها حقًّا أقرب للخرافة. 
حين زرتها أرتني الكمّ المذهل من البطاقات الهاتفيّة التي تحدّث بها إليها خلال أربع سنوات. كلّ بطاقة تغطّي ثلاث ساعات من الكلام. و بإمكان عشرات البطاقات التي تحتفظ بها أن تغطّي لو وضعت الواحدة بجوار الأخرى المسافة الفاصلة بين لندن و بيروت.
ليس ثمّة شك لقد أحبّها هذا الرجل. حقًّا.
سعدت باستنتاجي كأنّها كانت تحتاج رأيي كي تتأكّد أنّها لم تحلم ولا هي توهّمت. دبّ فيها الحماس. فتحت هاتفها تقرأ عليّ رسائله التي تعود إلى الزمن الأوّل: 
" أحبّك كلّ حين حتى و أنا نائم " 
" كلّما نسيتني استيقظت حتى و أنا في نومي " 
" أن تختفي ثانية يعني أن أموت إيّاك أن تختفي " 
" أحتاج صوتك كي أرى " 

أسألها: 
- أيكون مات لا قدّر الله ؟
تردّ بإحراج:
- لا.. رقمه يدقّ!
- ربما أصيب من غير شرّ بالعمى ؟
تجيب باستحياء:
- لا هو دائم التواجد على الإنترنت.
- و منذ متى لم يستيقظ من سباته الشتويّ و يهاتفك ؟
تمتمت:
- آخر مرّة كلّمني كانت في 6 حزيران عند الساعة الرابعة عصرًا...
- أوتعتقدين أنّه يحفظ اليوم و الساعة التي كلّمك فيها لآخر مرة منذ سبعة أشهر ؟
ترتبك:
- لا أدري..
- لو هاتفك اسأليه مباشرة قبل أيّ سلام أو كلام متى بالضبط تحدّثنا معا لآخر مرة ؟ و في أيّ يوم من أيّ شهر كان لقاؤنا الأخير ؟ إن تهرّب من الإجابة أو أخطأ في تحديد التاريخ.. اقطعي مباشرة المكالمة ولا تردّي على هاتفه ما حييت.
الحبّ لا يقاس بعدد الساعات التي كلّمك فيها بالبطاقات الهاتفيّة. بل بالزمن الذي في انتظاره كنت تحسبين أشهره و أسابيعه و أيامه بالساعات. وحده الوفاء يملك عدّادًا دقيقًا للوقت. إنّه النخاع الشوكي للذاكرة.
كما توقّعت، راحت تدافع عنه كما تدافع ضحيّة عن جلادها.
- ربما كان هو أيضًا يحسب الوقت كما أحسبه أنا. يحدث للعشّاق أن يختلفوا و يعيشوا قطيعة قصيرة أو طويلة لكنّهم لا ينسون و لا يخونون. مثله لا ينسى.
- إن لم يخنك فقد خان اللّهفة. إنّ رجلًا استطاع أن يعيش سبعة أشهر كنت خلالها خارج مفكرّته يعني أنّك ما عدت ضمن اهتماماته، عليك أن تضعيه بدورك خارج حياتك.
بدت متردّدة و غير مصدّقة أنّه نسيها حقًّا. أمام صمتها المتعاطف معه أخذت ورقة، و رحت أحسب لها على الورق ما أراه شخصيًّا خيانة.
عزيزتي.. لقد نام هذا الرجل و استيقظ خلال سبعة أشهر ( عدا قيلولته اليوميّة ) مئتيّ و عشرة مرات، لم يشعر خلالها لا ليلًا و لا صباحًا لا عند غفوته و لا عند استيقاظه بحاجة عاشق لسماع صوتك. و تناول خلال هذه المدّة ثلاث وجبات في اليوم أيّ ستمئة و ثلاثين وجبة بالتمام و الكمال من دون أن يشعر أنّ غذاءً روحيًّا ينقصه و أنّه يحتاج أن يقتات بك ليحيا. و مرّ به أثناء ذلك صيف و خريف و شتاء فلا فصل هزمه بحرّه و لا بثلجه فعاد ليستعين بك عليه.


دبّ فيها حماس مفاجئ.. قالت:
- بلى، لقد ردّ على معايدتي برسالة قال فيها " لا أستعين بغيرك على النساء و البرد ".
- و منذ متى لم تلتقيا؟
- منذ 20 يناير الماضي...
- أو تعتقدين أنّ رجلًا لم تلتق به منذ أحد عشر شهرًا قد التحق بالدير في غيابك و أصبح راهبًا يستعين بذكراك على النساء و البرد اللندنيّ. و أنّه منذ ذلك الحين معلّق على جدار كصورة لا امرأة عبرت أو مرّت بحياته. لا امرأة جلست إلى طاولته أو تمدّدت على سريره أو تركت صوتها على هاتفه.. أو قاسمته على الإنترنت صباحات الضجر و ليالي السهر في مدن الصقيع.
اجلسي إلى نفسك و واجهيها بهذا السؤال:
لو قلت لك أنّني أثق في وفاء رجل يرفض الردّ على مكالماتي منذ سبعة أشهر و لم ألتق به منذ سنة.. أما كنت أشفقت عليّ من سذاجتي !
دمعت عيناها و لم تقل شيئًا.
مزيج من الكبرياء و الغباء يجعلانها ترفض تصديق احتمال خيانة من تحبّ. فنحن نحكم على وفاء من نحبّ بقدر منسوب وفائنا.
ثمّ إنّ اعترافها بأنّ تلك القصة " الأسطوريّة " انتهت هو اعتراف ضمني بهدرها أربع سنوات من عمرها أيّ: من أجل لا شيء. 

48 شهرًا...
1460 يومًا..
35040 ساعةً...
2.102.400 دقيقةً. من أجل لا شيئ 
يا الله! أكثر من مليوني دقيقة لم تبق منها دقيقة واحدة لقول كلمة واحدة تعيد للحبّ الحياة ! 
أي حبّ هذا الذي يجرفك طوفانه حين يجيء. و يقتلك ظمأً حين يذهب. فلا يملك من أجلك قطرة وفاء للماضي تبرّر هذا الهدر و إثم نزيف الزمن السائب في عمر امرأة.
تركت لها على ورقة جردة بأرقام خساراتها في بورصة الحبّ. عساها تتعلّم ألّا تستثمر في المشاريع الوهميّة. 
فأربع سنوات في حياة امرأة أربعينيّة هي ثروة زمنيّة أغلى من أن تستعاد.
صديقتي هذه نموذج لآلاف النساء العربيّات اللائي يقدّمن سنوات من عمرهنّ قربانًا لرجل لم يقدّم لهنّ سوى الوعود. و يرين الحبّ ارتهانًا لشخص ليس بالضرورة رهينة لهن بل لمزاجه و أفكاره المسبقة و عقده و تطلعاته الشخصيّة.
رجل كالزواحف يتخلّص من جلده و من ماضيه دون عناء. و وحدها المرأة تعيش مزدحمة بكراكيب الذاكرة. تحفظ التواريخ عن ظهر قلب. و تحتفظ بالرسائل الهاتفيّة كما لو كانت سندات ملكيّة. و تعيد استنساخ " الرسائل الهاتفيّة " في دفاتر خاصّة بدقائقها و ثوانيها كي تستعيد الزمن العشقيّ و تباهي به أمام نفسها وأمام الحبّ. لكأنّها كانت تدري أنّها ذات يوم لن تملك إلّا ما وثّقت من تفاصيل دليلًا على أنّه حقًا مرّ بحياتها .
يا للغباء. صحت بها :
- هذا الحبّ يتناقص كلّ يوم، و عمرك أيضًا. إنّ حبًّا مفقودًا أفضل من حبّ منقوص. اخلعي عنك حداد هذا الرجل. و خذي قرارًا بينك و بين نفسك بإنهاء هذه العلاقة. فأيًّا كان ثمن إنهائها لن يكون أكثر من شقاء بقائك هكذا " شردودة لا مطلّقة و لا مردودة " حسب قول أمي.
ثمّ إن لم تحسمي هذا الأمر اعلمي أنّك ستخسرينني فما عاد مزاجي يتقبّل استكانة امرأة و استعدادها للتضحيات الغبيّة.
في الغد هاتفتني على غير عادتها عند الساعة التاسعة صباحًا. كنت ما أزال نائمة، فأنا أسهر طويلًا للكتابة.
قالت:
- أهاتفك لأقول لك أنّني عملت بنصيحتك. أخذت ليلًا قرارًا بأن أنساه و أردت أن تعرفي بذلك.
- أما كان بإمكانك أن تزفّي لي هذا الخبر لاحقًا؟!
ردّت ضاحكة:
- في الواقع ما زلت أستيقظ عند الساعة إيّاها التي اعتاد أن يهاتفني فيها لسنوات.
- ما دمت لم تكسري داخلك الساعة البيولوجيّة لحبّه فلن يغادرك هذا الرجل. كأنّك تهاتفينني الآن لتقولي لي عكس ما تودّين قوله !
ردّت على استحياء:
- أعترف ما استطعت أن أشفى من هاتف التاسعة صباحًا.. أو بالأحرى السابعة بتوقيت لندن..
- ما دام هو قد شفي بإمكانك أيضًا أن تشفين. لا تدعي الساعة تتحكّم فيك.. لست كلب " بافلوف ". اكسري هذه العادة بعادة أخرى.. كلّمي أحدًا آخر !
- ليس في حياتي أحد.
- لا أصدّق أنّ امرأةً مثلك ليس حولها أحد.
- لا و الله..
جلستُ في سريري و قد راودتني فكرة.
قلت:
- ما رأيك أن أهاتفك أنا كلّ صباح عند التاسعة ؟
صاحت بطفولة:
- وااااو... إنّها فكرة جميلة.. لا أصدّق أنّك ستستيقظين من أجلي !
- ليس من أجلك من أجل النسيان. لنتفّق أوّلًا.. هاتفي لن يكون هاتف الحبّ.. سيكون هاتف النسيان. كلّ يوم سأقول لك عما فعله الرجال بنساء أخريات ما يجعلك تكرهين هذا الرجل.
- لكنّني لا أريد أن أكرهه.. أريد فقط أن أنساه.
- برغم ذلك ستكرهينه.
صمتت كأنّها أمام خيار ما توقّعته.
قلت:
- قرّري أتودين أن أهاتفك بتوقيته أم لا؟
لعلّها كانت تحتاج أن يدقّ هاتفها أخيرًا في ذلك التوقيت، أكثر من حاجتها إلى سماعي. ثمّ كان لديها أمل أن نأتي على ذكره. لكنّني ما كنت من الحماقة لأهاتفها كي أقع في فخ ذكرياتها بدل أن أنسيها إيّاه.
ردّت:
- يسعدني حقًّا أن تهاتفيني.. تدرين أحبّ هذا التواطؤ النسائي..
قلت مازحة:
- أنت لا تدرين ماذا فعلت قبل عشرين سنة في باريس لإنقاذ شغّالتي من بين فكيّ رجل!
صاحت بحماس:
- احكي لي شو عملت..
قلت:
- ستستمعين إلى تلك القصة غدًا.. سأروي لك كلّ يوم قصّة مع الفرق أنّ قصّتي تحكى في النهار لا في الليل.. و أنّني لا أريد بها إنقاذ رأسي من شهريار.. بل الإطاحة بشهريار المعشّش في رأسك.
من يومها كلّ صباح يدقّ " هاتف النسيان " في بيت صديقتي عند الساعة التاسعة.
فأحكي لها بكلّ الكلام المباح عن عمرها المستباح باسم الحبّ! 




شغّالتي العاشقة.. و وصفتي السحرية


فقلت لها أكحل و افتـــراقُ كأنـــــّـــك لم يروّعك البعادُ ؟
فقالت: كي تحوّله دموعي فيغدو و هو في خدّي حدادُ
تميم الفاطمي 


في الأسبوع الثاني للنسيان. لم أجد لإنقاذ صديقتي الغبيّة من حنينها لجلّادها سوى أن أعرض عليها وصفة قديمة للشفاء من حبيب ( أظنّني أملك براءة اختراعها ) ابتكرتها قبل عشرين سنة في باريس عندما وجدت نفسي أمام فتاة جاهزة للانتحار بسبب قسوة رجل.
" الحاجة أمّ الاختراع " و كانت الفتاة فعلًا بحاجة إلى سند عاطفي كي لا تنهار. قلت لأجرّب فيها الوصفة. فقد كنت أجرب فيها أيضًا مسودّات " ذاكرة الجسد " عندما تنتهي من الأشغال المنزليّة و أسألها كيف تجد القصّة و الحوارات. و تناقشني المسكينة على قدر ثقافتها.. و على قدر عقلي.. فمن الواضح أنّني ما كنت سويّة. و الآن و أنا أكتب يحضرني قول نزار في ما كتبه عن " ذاكرة الجسد " حين يقول للغالي الدكتور سهيل إدريس رحمه الله " دعها تجنّ فإنّ الأعمال الإبداعيّة الكبرى لا يكتبها إلّا مجانين ".
سبحان الله.. من أين له هذه النبوءة.. و ما قدمت له يومًا برهانًا على جنوني !
كانت فتاة مغربيّة رسبت في البكالوريا. لا تملك أيّة جاذبيّة. جاءتني بضفائر قرويّة و ملامح جبليّة. كانت تقيم عند قريبتها و تأتي يوميًّا لمساعدتي لبضع ساعات في أشغال البيت و للاهتمام بالأولاد.
ذات يوم وقعت البنت في حبّ رجل سوري لا أدري أين صادفته. كان يعمل أستاذًا في سوريا و أصبح يعمل طرّاشًا في باريس. كان الرجل يملك وسامة مشرقيّة تباهي بها. فقد كانت تحمل صورته أينما حلّت. تدريجيًّا فقدت البنت صوابها. جنّت به حبًّا و غيرة. لكنّ الرجل لم يفقد عقله كان فقط يتسلّى. "رجّال و استحلى" كما يقول اللبنانيّون.
وجدت نفسي متورّطة في قصّتها فقد كانت تطلب منّي أن أكتب رسائل حبّ نيابة عنها ( بعد أن اكتشفت موهبتي الأدبيّة ! ) بينما اكتشف الرجل لاحقًا عندما أرته مقالاتي و صوري في المجلات أنّها تعمل عند كاتبة و أنّ الرسائل المكتوبة إليه أجمل من ساعية البريد ! ( و القصّة تستحقّ رواية ! )
ذات يوم قرّر التخلي عنها برغم جهدي في تجميلها و قصّ ضفائرها و إهدائها أجمل ثيابي. حتى أقسمت أمي أنّها سحرتني. و إلّا كيف أعفيها من الاهتمام بأطفالي الثلاثة و أكرّس وقتي لخدمتها و كنت أردّ أنّها لو كانت تعرف السحر لسحرت ذلك الرجل أوّلًا ! ذلك أنّ حالتها أصبحت بائسة و مشفقة حدّ تركي " ذاكرة الجسد " جانبًا. و الانهماك في " كتابة " حياتها العاطفيّة.
كلّما هاتفَتْه كان يقطع الهاتف في وجهها. و إن دقّت بابه رمى عند الباب بأشيائها حتى بدأت تراودها فكرة الانتحار لمقاصصته بموتها. أو إلحاق أيّ أذى به. فقد كانت البنت بربريّة من الأطلس المغربي.. و تحبّ لأوّل مرة بوفاء و أنفة و شراسة. أيّ مدججة بكوكتيل من العواطف القابلة للانفجار و الدمار !
وصلت معها إلى اتفاقيّة أن تهاتفني كلّما شعرت برغبة في مهاتفته، فأشتمه لها، و ألعن أبوه و أصيح بها " كيف تسمحين لطرّاش أن يفعل بك هذا ؟ من يكون ليقطع الهاتف في وجهك ؟ إنّ دخلك أكبر من دخله. و أصلك أشرف من أصله.. لو كانت له أخلاق لما تصرّف هكذا مع فتاة.. ثمّ أنت التي نفختيه و طلبت منّي أن أكتب له رسائل ما كتبتها جورج صاند لشوبان فراح يظن نفسه فهد بلان ( كان المطرب السوري الراحل رمز الرجولة آنذاك ).
أهمليه.. دعيه هو يتعذّب و يسأل عنك. ثمّ إنّه موسم التنزيلات. اذهبي إلى ذاك المحل الذي أشتري منه ثيابًا بجانب مدرسة الأولاد. و اشتري ثيابًا جميلة.. حتى إذا رآك المرة القادمة يأكل أصابعه ندامة لأنّه تركك !
طبعًا على الأرجح أنّ الرجل كان منهمكًا في " أكل " ضحيّة جديدة. لكنّني كنت أقول لها أيّ شيء يقوّي من عزيمتها كي تصمد و تنساه.
و حين كانت تزورني بعد ذلك في كلّ أناقتها و يصادف وجود أمي كانت أمي تعايرني طوال السهرة بسببها. 
- شفت مرا تبعث خديمتها إلى نفس المحل اللي تشري منو ثيابها.. واش يقولوا الناس ؟
- إحنا في فرانسا يا أمي حتى واحد ما على بالو بيك واش لابسة. و هذي البنت مسكينة كانت رايحة تقتل روحها !
- هذي تقتل روحها ؟ تصيح أمي أنت اللي تقتلي روحك. ذرك تشوفي واش راح يخرج منها " المعلّمة " متاعك !
كانت أمّي تصرّ على أنّي مسحورة و أعمل بدوام كامل " صانعة " عند خادمتي. أمّا زوجي فما كان ليصدّق هذه الهواتف التي أقول أنّها من الشغالة.. فقد كانت تهاتفني من أيّ كابينة تلفون تمرّ بها لتخبرني بمستجدّات قصّتها و لا أستطيع الاتصال بها لاحقًا لأنّ الجوّال لم يكن قد اخترع بعد. فأقضي ما تسع بطاقتها من وقت في الشتم حينًا و الوشوشة حينًا. أتساءل الآن إن كنت يومها في كلّ قواي العقليّة، كيف لامرأة لها ثلاث صبيان أصغرهم عمره سنتين أن تضيف إلى واجبات أمومتها دور الأم تريزا.
ذلك أنّني لا أستطيع إلّا إنقاذ المهاجرات غير الشرعيّات في مراكب الحبّ. عندما يغرّر بهنّ أحدهم و يبعث بهنّ في مركب غير آمن للهجرة نحو أرض العشق الموعودة. ثمّ ينساهن في عرض البحر.
قضيت عمري في انتشال الإناث الغبيّات من قصص الحبّ المغرقة. و ما زلت في هذا الكتاب لا أفعل إلّا هذا.
و هكذا طلبت من تلك الصديقة أن تهاتفني كلّما راودها الحنين إلى مهاتفته. فأقول لها عن الرجال ما يشفيها و ينسيها و أعايره لها كما لو كنت أمي !

الاستيقاظ الموجع من الخدر العشقي

لا توقظو المرأة التي تحب .. دعوها في أحلامها حتى لا تبكي عندما تعود الى الواقع المر .
مارك توين


صباح الخير.. إنّها التاسعة بتوقيت النسيان.
انتهى سباتك الشتوي عزيزتي.
قومي من تحت الردم ..قومي من حزنك قومي . افتحي نوافذ الحياة و إلّا دخل الصقيع إلى قلبك و بقي هناك. كنت غزالة و أصبحت من دببة القطب الشمالي تنامين سبعة أشهر. بأيّة حقنة تمّ تخديرك؟ بالشغف ؟ بالولع ؟ الوله ؟ الهيام ؟ الغرام ؟ الصبابة ؟
تدرين كم للحبّ من اسم ؟ تسعون اسمًا حسب مراتب العشق و جنونه. ستعرفين من مدّة غيبوبتك، في أيّة درجة من العشق كنت حين خلدت إلى النوم على تلك الغيمة القطنيّة البيضاء متوسّدة أحلامك.
ما توقّعتها ستمطر و ترمي بك أرضًا من العلوّ الشاهق للأوهام. لذا ما أخذت معك كما المظليّين ما يضمن نزولك بسلامة. فالسقوط المفاجئ ما كان ضمن حساباتك و الآن قلبك لا يتوقّف عن الإصغاء لصوت ما تهشّم داخلك من أشياء سيصعب عليك ترميمها.
لا تدعي منظر الخراب يشوّه مزاجك. و يشلّ قدرتك على الوقوف." نقع سبع مرات و نقوم ثمانية " يقول اليابانيون. قومي. ما ينتظرك أجمل مما يحيط بك. اشتري أحذية لأحلامك و ستصبح كلّ الطرقات إلى الفرح سالكة.
سدًى تنتظرين.
لا الحبّ يستطيع من أجلك شيئًا و لا النسيان. لا زوارق في الأفق.. غادري مرفأ الانتظار.
هو لن يعود طالما أنت في انتظاره.
أنت لن تكسبيه إلّا بفقدانه لك. و لن تحافظي عليه إلّا بحرمانه منك.
ثمّة رجال لا تكسبينهم إلّا بالخسارة. عندما ستنسينه حقًّا، سيتذكّرك. ذلك أنّنا لا ننسى خساراتنا !












لا تطلبي اللّجوء العاطفي إلى السرير
فهو سيسلّمك.. إلى عدوّك


و إنّي لأهوى النوم في غير حينه لعلّ لقاءً في المنام يكون
قيس لبنى



صباح الخير.. هذا أنا.
لقد أصبحت أستيقظ قبلك لأنّ لي موعدًا معك. و تبقين في السرير.. لأنّ لك موعدًا معه.
السرير ليس مكانًا آمنا لامرأة تنشد النسيان. فلا تطلبي اللجوء العاطفي إليه. سيسلّمك إلى " عدوّك الحبيب " كما سلّم حسن الترابي كارلوس إلى فرنسا. و كما تسلّم الأنظمة العربيّة كلّ معارض يلجأ إليها و يأتمنها على حياته.
السرير كمين يقع فيه القلب النازف شوقًا. المطعون عشقًا. اعتقادًا منه أنّه ملاذ آمن لفرط حميميّته.
في الواقع، لا أخطر من حميميّته هذه عليك. أنت فيه مطوّقة بنفسك. حدودك الإقليميّة أنت، من كلّ صوب تحدّك الذكريات و المواجع و الماضي. أنت طريدة ذاكرة تعتقدين الهروب منها إلى السرير.
لكنّها ستفترسك فيه لأنّك هناك لا لتنسي من تحبّين بل لتستعيديه.. لتنفردي به.. لتبكيه.
حتى النوم سيغدر بك. فحسب آخر الأبحاث العلميّة، إحدى مهام النوم حماية الذاكرة. فالنوم يساعد الدماغ على تخزين كلّ ما يعتقد المرء أنّه نسيه خلال النهار. و هكذا يصبح النوم وسيلة يستردّ بها الدماغ.. الذكريات.
لذا قد يستيقظ البعض و وسادته مبلّلة بدموعه. لقد بكى أثناء نومه. جرحه ظلّ مستيقظًا. أيّ أنّ النوم نفسه ما عاد فرصة للنسيان يقول العلماء . '' البشر ليسوا حقيقيين الا في اللحظة التي يكونون فيها في أسرتهم وحدهم '' 
أخطر مكان عليك السرير. إنّه يغذّي حزنك و يوقظ مواجعك. و يخدعك بإيهامك أنّك تلتقين فيه الرجل الذي ما عاد من مجال للالتقاء به في الحياة. لهذا سمي السرير مخدع !
غادري مخدعك حال استيقاظك أتمنّى أن أجدك غدًا أمام فنجان قهوة تحتسينها على شرفة أحلامك. اجلسي إلى نفسك كلّ صباح أمام الطبيعة بدل أن تجلسي إلى ذاكرتك في سرير.'' بنظرة خاطفة ذكريات كثيرة تستلقي على سريري تقول عناية جابر''
هل رأيت رجلًا يلازم السرير حدادًا على امرأة ؟
إنّه يقصد السرير " رفقة لوازم نسيانه ". يستعين بامرأة على نسيان أخرى. في هذا سرّ شفائه.فالجنس عنده وصفة دواء يسهل تناوله بعد كل خيبة عاطفية.
ما دمت عاجزة عن الخيانة. أضعف الإيمان أن تغادري السرير حتى لا يكون فضاء متعته .. هو فضاء شقائك !
***
" الجنس مجرد إرضاء للنفس عندما لا يحصل الواحد منا على الحبّ "
غارسيا ماركيز
















أيّتها الحمقاء.. الحياة تنتظرك و أنت تنتظرينه !


فإذا صحوتُ فأنت أوّل خاطري و إذا غفا جفني فأنت الآخر


صباحك نسيان..
صدقًا، ألست أفضل هذا الصباح؟ أشهر و أنت تنامين ظهرًا لظهر مع جسدك المستلقي إلى جوارك. مع الوقت أصبحت جارة جسدك، جارة حياتك لا صاحبتها. تعيشين حياة مؤجلة إلى حين يعود.
هكذا هي المرأة العربية.. تؤجل فرحتها في انتظار السعادة. الحياة موجودة من أجلك.. بعطورها و ورودها و فصولها.. و مصادفاتها.
الحياة تنتظرك و أنت تنتظرينه. السعادة تشتهيك و أنت تشتهينه. الحبّ يحبّك و أنت تحبينه. لأنّه ألمك.
كقطّ يتوق إلى خانقه تريدينه.
عندما يتجاوز الخذلان حدّه، و ينفذ مخزون الصبر النسائي على سعته، عليك أن تراجعي علاقتك بالألم. فالألم ليس قدرًا. إنّه اختيار.
عام من الألم يكفي و يزيد. إنّه معدل الزمن الأنثوي المهدور الذي تحتاجه امرأة للشفاء من رجل تفشى فيها داؤه. الوعكة العاطفيّة تأخذ وقتًا أقلّ. فثمّة " حبّ " تلتقطه النساء مثل الانفلونزا في شتاء القلب.
مثل هذا " الحبّ " ما كان مقدّرًا له أصلًا أن يعيش أكثر من فصل و الحزن عليه لا يستحقّ أكثر من أيام. لكن ألم الفراق الكبير لا بدّ ألا يدوم أكثر من سنة. بعدها يصبح الأمر ضربًا من الانتحار. فهل أنت واثقة أنّ على الطرف الآخر ثمّة عاشق ولهان قادم من العصور الغابرة.. يبكيك و يخلص لغيابك ؟
كفى بربك حماقة ! 

بالروح.. بالدم.. نفديك يا نسيان!



أسقي الزهور في غيابك
و لكنّها.. ترفض أن تنمو
غازي القصيبي

صباحك ورد..
يسعدني أن أراك تبدئين نهارك بالاعتناء بنباتات حديقتك.
لكن حذاري أن تتحرّشي بشجرة الذكريات. أن تسقيها في كلّ مناسبة بالحنين و الانتظار.. ثمّ تتعجبي ألّا يعطي النسيان وردًا.
لا يطرح النسيان وردًا في الموسم الأوّل. يحتاج إلى فصلين أو ثلاثة قبل أن يزهر. في البدء يهديك شوكه. لا تكوني على عجل و لا تقلقي. سيجيء فصل القطاف. فللحبّ رزنامة لا علاقة لها بمنطق الفصول.
ليس ثمّة نسيان جميل أو سريع. لا أحد بإمكانه أن يهديك النسيان قبل وقته. أو يبيعك إيّاه قبل أن يتفتّح على أغصانه. عليك أن تقتنيه بألمك و أرقك و دموعك.
هذه هي العملة الوحيدة التي تتعامل بها الأحاسيس في مواجهة الفقدان.
ثمّ تذكّري نحن لا ننسى الا حين نريد ذلك حقا كوني صادقة في إصرارك على النسيان.
ينجح الرجال في النسيان لأنّهم يريدونه حقًّا ( لبدء علاقة جديدة ) و تفشل النساء لأنّهن يخفنه ( لخوفهن من الإقدام على تجربة جديدة ). على أساس " ذاكرة في اليد.. خير من نسيان على الشجرة " فالمرأة تخاف أن يطير مع النسيان آخر عصفور أمسكت به.
كلّما أحبّت، توقّعت ألّا تهديها الحياة حبًّا بعد ذلك الحبّ. من هنا جاء هوسها بكلمة " إلى الأبد " التي يطمئنها بها الرجل إلى حين يطير.. إلى الأبد.
على النساء أن يشفين من خوفهن الأنثوي من المجهول. فليس الرجال أقلّ منّا خوفًا. و لا أكثر طمأنينة لما ينتظرهم. هم فقط أكثر خيانة و تنصلًا من وعودهم.
فليكن. انتهى زمان " أنساك ده كلام \ أنساك يا سلام \ أهو ده اللي مش ممكن أبدًا \ و لا أفكر فيه أبدًا ".
بربكنّ، ألا يبدو هذا الكلام سخيفًا عندما تقرؤونه هكذا عارٍ من صوت أمّ كلثوم الذي لجماله بإمكانه إقناعنا بأيّ شيء.
كان بإمكاننا أن نصدّقه و نموت من أجله. و نخرج في مظاهرات نسائيّة حاشدة تندّد بالنسيان كأحد أوجه الإمبريالية. و نتهمه بالمشاركة في المؤامرة الكبرى على المستقبل العاطفي للأمة العربيّة، لو أنّنا رأينا الرجال يهتفون، كما يهتفون للزعماء " بالروح بالدم نفديك يا وفاء ".
الذي حدث أنّهم أقنعونا منذ عصور أنّ النسيان ممكن جدًا. و لا نريد سوى إشعارهم بأن النسيان ليس حكرًا عليهم. 
الباب الموارب للقفص


" الحبّ كطائر في قفص. أتركي له الباب مفتوحًا إن عاد فقد كان دائمًا لك و إن لم يعد فهو ما كان لك يومًا "

رحت أهاتفها في صباحات الألم لأنقذها من سياط الذكرى.
كمن يعطي الحبّ رغيف خبز بدل أن يدعوه إلى العشاء. كنت أدري أن كلماتي ما كانت تشبعها تمامًا. لكن تمنحها قوت يومها من الصبر. و تغذّيها بفيتامين الصمود.
يومًا بعد يوم بدت كأنّها تتعافى من الماضي.. أو لعلّها كانت تحاول إقناعي بذلك. لكن لا شيء ملموسًا كان قد تغيّر حقًّا في حياتها. قلّما كانت تقبل تلبية دعوات أو حضور مناسبات. كانت تعيش حدادها بجمالية و عزلة. لكن بطمأنينة أكبر.
كنت أصيح بها يائسة " من أين يأتي الحبّ إن لم تفتحي له الباب ". و كانت ترد " بل تركت له الباب مفتوحًا ". 
لاحقًا أدركت أنّنا ما كنّا نحكي عن الأبواب نفسها. كنت أحكي عن باب الحياة.. و كانت تقصد باب القفص !
[ أن تتركي باب القفص مفتوحًا طمعا في عودة الطائر. أيّ أن تغلقي كلّ باب عداه. دون أن تعترفي بذلك لأحد. أن تؤجّلي سعادة في يدك.. من أجل سعادة على الشجرة. أن تختاري خسارة الحاضر كي لا تخسري احتمال حلم.
عليك كلّ يوم ألّا تنسي تمامًا و لا تتذكري تمامًا. ألّا تهجري.. و ألّا تعودي. ألّا تهاتفيه و أن تواصلي سماع صوته فيك يقول لك بكلمات الماضي أنّه سيعود.. ألّا تكوني مبتهجة فلا تكوني أهلًا لقصّة حبّك. و لا تحزني فتصبحي موضوعًا للشفقة.
أن تعثري على المسافة اللازمة بينك و بينه في الغياب.. بينك و بين الآخرين.. بينك و بين الذكريات.. بينك و بين من يحاول أن يأتيك من باب آخر - غير باب القفص - ليشغل محلّه الشاغر. ألّا تخوني من يكون قد خانك. و لا تتألّمي بوفائك له. أن تخلصي لأسطورتك لا لبطلها. فالحبّ هو البطل.. لا ذلك الرجل !
أمام فنجان قهوة قلت لها " أن تتركي باب القفص مفتوحًا أيّ أن تطلقي سراح طائر الحبّ و تدخلي القفص لتقيمي مكانه. قرار عليك أن تأخذيه وحدك و أنت في كلّ قواك العقلية و حساباتك العاطفية. فوحدك تعرفين أيّ طائر هذا الذي تنتظرين. أهو طائر نبيل أم عصفور من أسراب العصافير المهاجرة العابرة. تلك التي تنقر الحبّ في أيّ كفّ تُمدّ نحوها. و تعيش على فتافيت الموائد.. صدّقيني ليست كلّ قصة حبّ تستحقّ في أيامنا كلّ هذه التضحيات ".
بدت مقتنعة بكلامي. قال لسانها " أنت على حقّ. أنا جاهزة لوصفاتك " لا أدري ربما كان قلبها يقول آنذاك عكس ذلك .
***
لديّ كتاب صغير 
أكتب فيه حين أنساك 
كتاب ذو غلاف أسود 
لم أخط فيه كلمة بعد 
فيرناندو بيسوا




نصائح بقطيع من الجمال

من حذّرك كمن بشّرك
الإمام علي


كما لم تحبّ امرأة...
وحدها التي ستأتي بعدي ستنصفني و هي تفرغ جيوب قلبك 
ستكتشف.. كم كنت ثريًّا بي 


أدخلي الحبّ كبيرة. و أخرجي منه أميرة. لأنّك كما تدخلينه ستبقين.
ارتفعي حتى لا تطال أخرى قامتك العشقيّة.
في الحبّ لا تفرّطي في شيء. بل كوني مفرطة في كلّ شيء.
اذهبي في كلّ حالة إلى أقصاها. في التطرف تكمن قوتك و يخلد أثرك. إن اعتدلت أصبحت امرأة عاديّة يمكن نسيانها.. و استبدالها . 
لا تحبّي... اعشقي
لا تنفقي... أغدقي
لا تصغري... ترفعي 
لا تعقلي... افقدي عقلك
لا تقيمي في قلبه... بل تفشّي فيه
لا تتذوّقيه... بل التهميه
لا تشوّهي شيئًا فيه... جمّليه.
لا تكوني أمامه بل خلفه.
لا تكوني عذره بل غايته.
لا تكوني عشيقته بل زوجة قلبه.
لا تكوني ممحاته بل قلمه.
لا تكوني واقعه... ظلّي حلمه
لا تكوني دائمًا سعادته... كوني أحيانًا ألمه
لا تعدلي كوني في الأنوثة ظلمه 
لا تَبكيه... أًبكيه 
لا تكوني متعته بل شهوته
كوني أرقه و أميرة نومه
لا تكوني سريره كوني وسادته
كوني بين النساء اسمه 
ذكرياته و مشاريع غده
لا تكوني يده كوني بصمته
لا تكوني قلبه كوني قالبه
لا تغاري من ماضيه فأنت مستقبله
و لا من عائلته لأنّك قبيلته
لا تكوني ساعته كوني معصمه
و لا وقته بل زمنه 
تقمّصي كلّ امرأة لها قرابة به
و كلّ أنثى يمكن أن يحتاج إليها 
و كلّ شيء يمكن أن يلمسه 
وكلّ حيوان أليف يداعبه 
وكلّ ما تقع عليه عيناه 
كوني ابنته و شغّالته و قطته 
ومسبحته وصابون استحمامه و مناشفه 
ومقود سيّارته وحزام أمانه
ومصعد بنايته 
كوني مفاتيحه ومن يفتح بابه... حتى في الغياب 
كوني عباءة بيته... سجاد صلاته 
كوني أريكة جلوسه ومسند راحته وشاشته 
كوني بيته 
كوني المرأة التي لم ير قبلها امرأة
و لن تأتي بعدها امرأة... بل مجرد إناث !

نصيحة:

لا تعجبي إن تمرّد عليك برغم هذا و لا تحزني. الحبّ الكبير يخيف رجلًا ما عرف قبلك امرأة. إنّه ينسحب ليحمي رجولته من إغداق أنوثتك. و ليتداوى من تلاشيه فيك. لكنّني لا أعرف رجلًا شفي من سرطان الروح بتناوله " أسبرين " الكذب على الذات. لا أحد تعافى من حبّ كبير تقول التقارير العاطفيّة.
فلا تغاري و لا تهتمّي. ربما مع الوقت دخلت حياته " إناث الهاتف " أو " قطط النت ". ربما مرّت به ثياب نسائيّة و أحذية بكعب عال و قبل بأحمر شفاه. و صدور و عطور و كلمات.
و " ميساجات " ليست كالميساجات. و نشوة في مذاق " غزل البنات " تمّ إعدادها من السكر الصافي المذاب الذي يصنع منه الباعة حلوى كلحية بيضاء قطنيّة طيّبة المذاق. لكن لا شيء يبقى منها غير الدبق.. إنّها تعلق باليدين والفم و يحتاج المرء كلّما تناولها أن يغتسل.
هو لهن..
إن أحببته كما لم تحبّ امرأة. لا تبكي و لا تحزني. ليسعدن به. سعادتك أنّك قصاصه المستقبليّ.
كلّما تقدّم به العمر كبرت بذكراك خساراته. ربما وجد امرأة تهديه نسيانك، لكن لن يعثر عن امرأة تهديه حبّك.

***
جراري مليئة بدموع نساء 
أحببنك قبلي 
لكنّني لا أبكي 
مشغولة بملء سلال الضّحك 
لامرأة ستضحك بعدي 
على كلّ ما كنت فيك أخاف عليه 






أصمدي!

صبرت حتى يعلم الصبر أنّي صبرت على شيء أمرّ من الصبر


ثمّة متعة في الصمود حتى.. ألمًا.
قاومي شهوة الاستسلام لنداء الماضي. فوّتي على الحنين ما ينصبه لك من فخاخ. أصمدي كي تبقي كبيرة في عين نفسك.
الذي تخلّى عنك. أراد دهس كرامتك. فليكن، يبقى لك كبرياء النسيان. و زهو امتناعك عن الاتصال به أيًّا كانت المناسبة. ستمرّ كلّ المناسبات و كلّ الأعياد و " عيديّتك " أنّك أفسدت عليه عيده. ما دام قد أفسد عليك الحياة بين عيدين !
و أعرف صديقة أبدعت في الحالتين. كانت قد انفصلت عن الرجل الذي تحبّه قبل أشهر. فلم تطلبه في عيد ميلاده. رغم كونها تعرف تمامًا التاريخ بحكم السنوات التي احتفلت فيها به.
ثمّ في العام التالي هاتفته في المناسبة إيّاها. و لم يصدق أن تكون تذكّرته أخيرًا.
لكنّها عكرت عليه فرحته حين قالت ببراءة ماكرة " ما هاتفتك العام الماضي في عيد ميلادك لأنّني كنت ما زلت أحبّك و أقوم بجهد الامتناع عن الاتصال بك. لكن، و قد انطفأت تلك الحرائق منذ ذلك الحين. أصبح بإمكاني اليوم أن أتمنّى لك من قلبي عيد ميلاد سعيد ".
ما كانت تتمنّاه حقًّا هو إيلامه بسلاح جديد لم يتوقّعه. تركته حزينًا يتحسّر على الزمن الذي كانت تشهر عداءها له.. صمتًا !
ذلك أن الصمت في عنفه هو تعبير عن حبّ مضاد مدفوع إلى أقصاه.. أيّ أنّه وجه آخر للعشق في تطرّفه. أمّا أن تتصلي برجل عشقته يومًا لتقولي له كلامًا عاديًّا فذلك يعني أنّك أنزلته من عرشه و ساويته بالآخرين.
الصمت.. كما كَسْرُ الصمت سلاح على كلّ امرأة أن تتقن استعماله في مواجهة الانقطاع الطويل..
و لنا في الرجال خير معلّم!










كلّ متّهم بريء إلى أن يشنق!
مقولة من أرشيف الطّغيان العربي
نهلك بما نعشق نحيا بما نخاف
ابراهيم الكوني 

لا ترابطي بجوار الهاتف و تربطي حياتك به. فذاك الرجل أخذ قرارًا بألّا يهاتفك و لو متّ على أمل أن يقتلك بسكتة هاتفية. دعيه يموت هو في انتظار ذلك !
إن كنت تودّين إسعاده واصلي التنكيل بنفسك. فلا هدف له 
إلّا تعذيبك على جريمة وحده يعرفها. يحتاج أن يزهق روحك ليتأكّد من براءتك. إن كنت مولعة بالعشق الفاشستيّ و مشتقاته أبشري !
إنّه يعدّ لك محرقة حطبها.. غباؤك.






عوّضي حاجتك إليه.. بقضاء حوائج الآخرين.


إنّ لله عبادًا اختصّهم بقضاء حوائج الناس حبّبهم في الخير و حبّب الخير إليهم. إنّهم الآمنون من عذاب الله يوم القيامة
حديث شريف

أمام فاجعة الفقدان. إزدادي كرمًا و إحسانًا. هبي نفسك و وقتك لأناس يردّون على خيرك بالعرفان.
وحده الحبّ جاحد. إنّه يحتاج أن يتنكّر لك ليشفى منك. فهو يرى في اعترافه بجميلك انتقاصًا من قيمته. و تشويه لنفسه.
و ما يريده هو تشويهك أنت في قلبه. كي لا يشعر بفداحة خسارتك.
في قمّة ألمك، احتفي بمن يقصدك. عوّضي حاجتك إلى من هجرك بحاجة الآخرين إليك.
فالآخرون لا يقصدون إلّا من يرون فيه بهاء النبل و بهاء السخاء و بهاء القلب الطيّب. هم مرآتك عندما ينسيك الزمن مواصفاتك و خصالك. هم الذين ينبّهونك إلى جزئيّاتك الجميلة التي شوّهها العطاء لغير أهله.
***
"عليك بالصدقة و لو بالقليل، فإنّها تطفئ الخطيئة وتسرّ القلب، و تذهب الهمّ و تزيد في الرزق" 

تفوّقي عليه حبُّا


لا أعرف قصاصًا أكبر من الحبّ 
أنسي الحاج
لا تستسلمي لشهوة الانتقام أيًّا كان غدره بك. وحدها النفوس الصغيرة تهجس بالأذى لأنّها لا تقدر إلّا عليه. غادري حياة من أحببت كنسمة. لا تدمّري مكانًا أقمت فيه.
لا تشوّهي صيت رجل أحببته. كي حين تلتفتين خلفك بعد سنوات لا تجدين خرابًا بل حديقة. قصاصه في الورود التي ستواصلين سقيها في حديقته برغم كونك لن تريها تتفتّح. واصلي حماية بيته و لو بقلبك. تمني له الخير صادقة ان كان شهما لن ينسيه ما أتاه بعدك من خير ..خيرك و سيؤذيه نبلك ويحرجه .
كوني أميرة , دلّلي من تعرفين من أهله دون علمه. تفوّقي عليه حبًّا لتصغرّيه في عين نفسه. ارفعي سقف العطاء حتى لا تجرؤ امرأة على أن تأتي بعدك.
هل تعرفين انتقامًا أكبر من هذا ؟
احتج الى من شئت و كن أسيره
أحسن الى من شئت و كن أميره 
الامام علي 
"و عزّة نفسي منعاني" 


ليست المسألة كم تحبّ الشخص حين تحبّه 
و إنّما كم تحبّه حين تكرهه
الممثل آستون كوتشر

كلّما اتّسعت القطيعة تحوّل الحبّ إلى ضرب من المنازلة العاطفيّة الموجعة.
كلّ واحد يريد من خلالها ليّ ذراع الثاني مراهنًا على أنّ الآخر لا بدّ أن تهزمه الأشواق و استبداد العادات العاطفيّة المشتركة و الذكريات.
و أنّه حتمًا أوّل من سينهار و يرفع السماعة أو يرسل رسالة هاتفيّة. لكن غالبًا ما ينقلب السحر على العاشق. و بدل أن يقرّب البعاد المحبّين.. يفرّقهم نهائيًّا عندما يتجاوز الانفصال الأيام و الأسابيع إلى الأشهر. و يبدأ عندها كلّ واحد في التشكيك في عواطف الآخر من أساسها.
و ينوب عن شوقه إليه حقده عليه. فالغيرة تأخذ هنا مجدها و توسوس لكلّ واحد بما يزيد من عناده و يشوّه صورة الآخر في قلبه و يملؤه ندمًا على ما ضاع سدًى من عمره.
و تغدو لا رغبة لكلّ واحد إلّا بالانتقام لكرامته العاطفيّة، كلّ حسب قناعاته و أخلاقه و إمكانياته. و ما يرى فيه الردّ الأكثر إيلامًا للآخر. لعبة غبيّة و ساديّة قد يمتد دمارها إلى سنوات عدّة حسب عمق العلاقة و عمرها.
إنّه حبّ مدفوع إلى أقصاه حدّ الدمار المشترك كنوع من التوحد في التشظّي على طريقة كامل الشناوي:
" حطّمتني مثلما حطّمتها فهي منّي و أنا منها شظايا ".
هكذا حبّ لا يليق بغير النفوس المريضة. لقد وُجِدَ الحبّ لنتحدّى به العالم لا لنتحدّى به من نحبّ، و وُجِدَ ليبني و يجمّل و يسند، لا ليهدّ و يبشّع و يدمّر. في الواقع كان يكفي كلمة واحدة. كان يكفي رنّة هاتف و صوت يباغتك يقول " إشتقتك "، " ما نسيتك "، " أحتاجك ". لكن لا هاتف يدقّ و الحبّ الذي ولد وسط شلالات الكلمات الجميلة... يموت لأنّ كلمة واحدة تنقصه !
كلمة , بل دقة , مجرد دقة هاتفية , عن تحدّ بخل بها كلّ عاشق على الآخر. متناسيًا تلك الدقّة التي قد تأتيّ في أيّة لحظة لتفرقهما إلى الأبد.. دقّة الموت.
* * *
في كلّ مرة تنسى إنّما هو الموت ما تتذكّر و أنت تنسى
موريس بلانشو 
غادري نفسك.. كي تعودي و تجدينها


يظلّ يجيء الذي قد مضى لأنّ الذي سوف يأتي ذهب 
المتنبي 


لا تتحدّثي عن ماضيك سوى لصديقة واحدة. فالماضي يطوى و لا يروى. كلّما رويته احترقت به، و عدت إلى زنزانته. و منحته حقّ جلدك. لكن أكثر ألمًا من الحديث إلى أحد، ذلك الحديث الذي لا ينتهي مع نفسك حول الجرح نفسه.
و هو ما يسميه رولان بارت " الثرثرة الذهنية " إنّه " فيض كلام يحاجج من خلاله العاشق دون كلل في رأسه مفاعيل جرح أو نتائج سلوك ما: إنّها شكل مفخّم من أشكال الخطاب العشقيّ. العاشق الذي يقع فريسة الثرثرة، لا يكفّ عن ملامسة جرحه ".
حاولي النجاة بنفسك من هذا الهذيان بالخروج إلى نزهة أو بمجالسة أناس جميلي المعشر. اهربي من نفسك. فالشخص الذي عليك ألّا تفتحي معه سيرة جرحك.. هو أنت بالذات.
عليك أن تقتنعي بعد الآن أنّ الحياة أجمل من الذي مضى. أنّك لا تملكين إلّا يومك. و أنّ العودة إلى الماضي قتل لحاضرك و لك أيضًا. و أنّ الاجترار الذي يلامس الهذيان ذبح لك على مدى الليل و النهار. و هو تمامًا ما يريده لك !
إنّه موت مجانيّ و غبيّ، من أجل رجل ليس أهلًا لأن تنحري نفسك حسرة عليه. فالذي قاسمك الماضي و مضى.. كلّف الماضي باغتيالك بعده ( هل تعين هذا؟ )
فوّتي عليه فرصة قتلك. لا تقيمي على أطلاله. فما زال في الحياة متّسع لتبني لأحلامك قصرًا.
الآن فورًا، أغلقي هذا الكتاب و غادري نفسك. 



"ليفتينغ" النسيان...
الحبّ هو أفضل عمليّة شدّ وجه. لكن عمومًا من الأسهل العثور على جراح تجميل من العثور على رجل يستحقّ الحبّ.
الممثلة الفرنسيّة إيمانويل بيار


إن كان الحبّ هو أفضل عمليّة شدّ وجه. فإنّ أفضل كريم ضد التجاعيد هو النسيان.
لا تدعي الفقدان ينكتب بؤسًا و تجاعيد على وجهك.
فالخسارة العاطفيّة تظهر أوّل ما تظهر على وجه المرأة. مهما تجمّلت ستشي بك الملامح المتعبة. العيون التي لم تنم. الخدود التي كانت نضرة و مرّت بها سواقي الدموع. الرموش التي كانت ساحرة و جارحة و انكسرت و ذبلت لفرط بكائك السري و انهطالك الداخلي المتواصل.
أخرجي هذا الرجل أوّلًا من وجهك. لا بدّ ألّا ترينه في المرآة عندما تقفين أمامها في الصباح.
فبشاعته داخلك، و ذلك الكمّ من الأذى الذي ألحقه بك، سيتحوّل إلى أحاسيس قبيحة و ضارة تشغل كلّ مكان كان يحتله في جسدك. سيعبر وحله شرايينك و كريات دمك و ينتهي في ملامح وجهك.
لا تدفعي من جمالك و نضارتك.. ثمن خروج هذا الرجل من حياتك. فهو لم يدفع هذه " القيمة المضافة " للفراق. لا ثمنًا و لا زمنًا. حداده عليك سيكون قصيرًا. فلو كان طويلًا و موجعًا و مكلفًا لما تخلّى عنك.

نصيحة:

الوجه هو أوّل ما يراه فيك الآخرون.
و أوّل ما رآه فيك هذا الرجل يوم أحبّك. يومها حتمًا ما كنت على هذا القدر من الذبول. كان حولك مشاريع حبّ. فقد كنت تبثّين ذبذبات بهجة. تذكّري كم كنت يومها مشرقةً و شهيّةً. كنت متألّقة كنت واثقة. كنت امرأة.
اعلمي أن للإشعاع جاذبيّة. و أنّ شعورك بأنّك محبوبة يجذب إليك الحبّ.
لذا عندما يتخلّى عنك الحبّ. لا تجدين أحدًا من الذين كانوا يتمنّونك يوم كنت عاشقة. فإحباطك و ذبولك و الذبذبات السلبيّة التي تبثّها أنوثتك المجروحة تجعلهم ينسحبون.

الحلّ:

في انتظار أن تحبّي أحدًا. و لكي يحبّك أحد. أحبّي نفسك. جمّليها. دلّليها. غاري عليها. اهديها ما كنت تبخلين به عليها لتهدينه لمن تحبّين. خصّصي لها من الوقت ما لم تكوني في الماضي تملكين.
أعدّيها للحبّ دون أن تخبريها بذلك.

* * *

كلّ إنسان يصبح مسؤولًا عن وجهه بعد سنّ معيّنة
ألبير كامو

ماذا هو فاعل الآن ؟؟


بينما أطارحك البكاء 
ثمّة امرأة كما دون قصد 
تضمّها إليك 
من دون شعور بالذنب 
تعابثها يدك 
يدك التي تحفظني عن ظهر قلب 

*** 
قلبي الذي يراك 
و يدك التي لا تراني 
كيف تسنّى لها أن تغدق على أخرى 
بتلك الشهقة التي سُرقت مني 
مشهرة في وجه قلبي مستندات الشرعية! 


لا أكثر أذًى من هذا السؤال.
كلّما راودك نحرت نفسك بسكّين غير صالح للذبح. إنّه يقتل في الدقيقة مليون مرة. دماره يعادل القنبلة الذرية التي ألقتها أمريكا على هيروشيما فمسحتها عن وجه الأرض. إنّه يتكرّر صباحًا حال استيقاظك و ليلًا قبل نومك. و في نهايات اليوم و في نهايات الأسبوع.
في المناسبات و في عطل الأعياد. عندما تمطر و حين تثلج. و حين ترتفع حرارة الطقس و تتفتّح مباهج الحياة. لكأنّ الرزنامة و الطبيعة تآمرتا عليك، لخلق حاجة لديه لوجود امرأة. في كلّ شيء و في كلّ مناسبة ترين فرصة لخيانته لك.
ذلك أنّك تملكين مرجعًا و دليلًا لعاداته من خلال ذكرياتك معه. واثقة تمامًا أنّه في المناسبات إيّاها، سيكرّر لو استطاع كلّ شيء بحذافيره و تفاصيله.. فالرجل ابن عاداته.
أطمئنك. إنّه سيفعل. و إن لم يخنك بعد فليس وفاءً لك. بل خوفًا على نفسه من الأمراض و عواقب المغامرات. إنّه فقط يبحث عن مرفأ آمن لمركبه. و ذات يوم ستنهار مقاومته. إنّه حيوان جريح يسهل اصطياده. تشتمّه النساء على بعد كيلومترات. فالعثور على رجل بقلب منكسر غنيمة نسائية. مواساته قد تأخذ سنوات ذلك أن " الطريدة تسهر على صيادها " حسب طلال سلمان .
و لأنّه يصعب على رجل أن ينتقل من حبّ كبير إلى مغامرة صغيرة، دون أن يتلوّث أو يصغر أمام نفسه. سيجد أكثر من ذريعة ليبرّر لنفسه ما أقدم عليه. سيخوّنك ليبرّأ ضميره. و يشوّهك ليجمّل نفسه. و سيقاطعك كما لو كنت بضاعة اسرائيليّة.. أو زبدة هولنديّة. في الواقع، ما عاد لديه صوتًا يواجهك به. فحتى صوته قد خانك !

نصيحة :

توقّفي عن تعذيب نفسك بسؤال " ماذا تراه فاعل الآن ؟ "
ما هو أقصى شيء يمكن في رأيك أن يفعله ؟ ليفعله !
فكّري في ما لن يستطيع فعله من دونك بعد الآن، و سيصنع تعاسته. كأن يضمّك إلى صدره و يغدو ملكًا على العالم.
وما لن يستطيع قوله.. وقد أصبحت لغيره.

من تنادين مات

عندي بعض الوقت 
دعني أتأمل غروب خطاك 
عندما يوليني الحبّ ظهره 
دعني أُنصت إلى صخب غيابك 
في هذه اللّحظة الرائعة للأفول 
عندما تعلن الأشياء موتك 


أمام أوّل رسالة تبعثينها ولا تتلقّين عليها جوابًا توقّفي نهائيًّا عن المراسلة.
إنّ الانقطاع التام أخف على العاشق من رسائل يقابلها الصمت. فالصمت مساحة للتأويلات التي قد تذهب بك في كلّ الاتجاهات.
و ستخطئين حتمًا في تفسير صمت الطرف الآخر فبعض الصمت عتاب أو إهانة .... و آخر حبّ... و ثالث حبّ مضاد... لكن أيًّا كان فهو يفسد و يغيّر صورة الآخر في قلبك و طريقة إحساسك به. كلّما طال الصمت تشوّه الحبيب و أصبح كائنًا غريبًا عنك. و ناب عن صوته مرارة تقتل كلّ ما كان حلوًا بينكما. و أيًّا كانت الرسالة التي كان يريد إيصالها لك في البدء بصمته فلن تصلك إلّا مشوهة. إنّها صورة عنه.
في إحدى رسائله يحذّر فرويد الشاب خطيبته من عواقب عدم ردّها على رسائله و انعكاس هذا على مستقبل حبّهما: " لا أريد أن تبقى رسائلي دون جواب، و سأتوقّف فورًا عن الكتابة لك إن لم تجيبي على رسائلي. تؤدي المناجاة المستمرة للمعشوق، التي لا تلقى منه تغذيّة أو تصويبًا، إلى أفكار خاطئة تطول العلاقات المتبادلة. و تجعلنا غريبين، الواحد منا عن الآخر، عند تجدّد اللقاء، و عندها نجد الأشياء مختلفة عما كنّا نتصوّرها، دون التأكد من ذلك ".
الصمت هو بداية الاغتراب بين عاشقين كانا لفرط انصهارهما غرباء عن العالم، مكتفيان بذاتهما. و أصبحا بحكم الانقطاع غرباء عن بعضهما البعض. إنّها فاجعة.
لكن ستكون صدمتك أقل إن أخذت علما بها باكرًا. غير أنّ هذا غالبًا ما يحدث متأخّرًا لأنّ المرأة ستواصل محاولة إنقاذ الحبّ و لو بالتواصل المتقطّع.

نصيحة:
برغم ذلك لا تفتحي قلبك ( و هاتفك ) فورًا لحبّ جديد. خذي الوقت الكافي لتأمّل جثّة ذلك الحبّ "الكبير" و هي تتحلّل فيك و حولك. ستتألّمين لكن ستشفين بطريقة أفضل.
كلّ مساء تأمّلي مشهد غروب العواطف و قرص الحبّ و هو يغرق بحمرته الدامية في بحر أوجاعك. 
غدًا من المكان نفسه ستطلع الشمس . ذلك أنها مثلما تغرب بداخلك ستشرق الشمس منك .
'' الغروب هو ظاهرة ذهنية قبل كل شيئ '' 
فرناندو بيسيوا 

دعيه يجرّب!


لأنّنا لسنا الصبوحة، نواجه كنساء عربيّات حاجزًا نفسيًّا كبيرًا يجعلنا أيًّا كان عمرنا نزهد في الشباب من الرجال و نهجس بآخرين لا أمل يرجى من شعرهم الرمادي.
ذلك أنّ المرأة العربيّة مثل الشعوب العربيّة تربّت على الحاكم الأب و لم تعرف للرجولة رمزًا إلّا حكّامًا شابوا على الكرسيّ.
لذا لا تتصوّر نفسها تحبّ رجلًا أصغر عمرًا من أبيها الحاكم. و لا تفهم أنّ نساءً في كلّ قواهن العقليّة صوّتن في أمريكا و روسيا على حكّام في فتوّة أوباما و ميدفيديف. كيف أنّ نساء ينتمين إلى بلدين هما أعظم قوّتين في العالم تجرّأن على هجر مخدع التاريخ و ارتمين في أحضان فتيان السياسة ؟
بربكن ألا تجدن هذا الرجل الممشوق كحصان أسود الذي حسب برلسكوني " وسيم و يافع و كذلك مكتسب سمرة الشمس" رجل سكسي و هو يقفز مهرولًا إلى المنصّة هل رأيتن حاكمًا عربيّا يهرول هكذا ؟ لا تسألن أنفسكن لماذا ! أم هذا الفتى الروسي الرشيق الخطى " الذي يمشي ملكًا " حسب أمّ كلثوم مغرٍ في خبث ابتسامته !.
بعضنا عن مبدأ و أخريات عن عقدة زهدن في رجال يصغرنّهن و لو بعام. فعندما لا نعاني من عقدة الأمومة... نعاني من عقدة الأب. و أحيانًا نحمل العقدتين معًا دليلًا على فائض عروبتنا، و أنوثتنا ( زيادة الخير.. خيرين ).
عكس نساء الأرض، المرأة العربيّة التي تربّت في مجتمع أبويّ لا تريد فتيانًا و لا شبابًا، تريد رجلًا خارجًا من كتب التاريخ. لكنّها تعثر على رجل خارج من العيادات الطبيّة، بحكم أنّها تريده رصينًا و ناضجًا بشعره الرمادي و همومه الوجوديّة.
غير أنّ الرجل في خريف العمر يحتاج إلى حبّ أقلّ و إلى كذب أكثر.. ينهكه الحبّ الكبير الذي تهجس به النساء على طريقة المسلسلات التركيّة. هنّ يردن " مهنّد " و" يحيى " كنموذج لرجال يبقون عشّاقًا أوفياء حتى آخر حلقة من المسلسل.
أمّا الرجل فقد اكتسب مزاجًا " مكسيكيًّا " قادم من مسلسلات لا يعرف فيها من ابن من ؟ و لا ممّن حبلت الشغالة !
ربما كان الحلّ في أن نبدأ بمشاهدة المسلسلات نفسها.
لا تنسي أنّه في هذا العمر غالبًا ما يعاني الرجل من مرض السكري و من ضغط الدم و من مرض القلب و الروماتيزم و الكولسترول ومن القسور الكلوي ومشاكل في النظر ومن كآبة منتصف العمر... و من أمراض رجالية وفّر الله علينا شرّها. لكنّه بين جرعتيّ دواء، و بين الأقراص البيضاء و تلك ) الزرقاء ( يحتاج إلى الوقوع في الحبّ كلّ يوم.
فهو يفضل على حبّ كبير، حبًّا بالتقسيط المريح لاعتقاده أنّه مع كلّ قصّة حبّ يقع في شبابه !
بعض الرجال يسمّون " المطبّات العاطفيّة " حبًّا. مراوغة منهم للموت و الشيخوخة و خوفًا من حفرة المطب الأخير.
في الحالتين لا مفرّ من المطب. كان الصديق صالح العزّاز رحمه الله يقول " من تمسّك بأذناب البقر رمين به في الحفر"!
دعيه إذن للبقر، أعني البقرات " الفاضلات "، " الماجدات" ( ألا يذكّرك هذا التعبير بزمن عربيّ ما ؟ ).
غدًا... ( و غدًا لناظره قريب ) عندما يسقط هذا المخلوق في حفرة و هو مثل السنجاب ينطّ من بقرة إلى أخرى، سيذكرك بالخير و هو في قاع البئر. حينها سيتنبّه و قد خانته رجلاه عند محاولة الصعود أنّه تجاوز عمر الجنون. و ما عادت تفيد معه أيّة أدوية و لا تعاويذ سحرية و أنّ لا امرأة غيرك كانت قادرة على انتشاله من قاع العمر.
و أتمنّى أن تكوني يومها قد تجاوزت سنّ الحماقة و ألّا تأخذك به الشفقة فتمدّين له يد المساعدة.
دعيه حيث هو. " اللّي باعك بالفول... بيعو بقشور الفول"! تقول أمي!
***
''كلما زاد ايمانك بذكائك سهل على المرأة أن تخدعك'' 
بيرون



لست وحدك كلّ.. العشاق أهلك!

لا تتوقّفي عند مأساتك العاطفيّة. كأنّ قصّتك حدث كَوْني أو مأساة حصريّة لم يعرف الحبّ شبيهًا لها. قصّتك قطرة في محيط العواطف العاتية التي ما انفكت تعبث بأقدار الناس مدًّا و جزرًا منذ بدء التكوين.
لا نجاة. أن تحبّي و تتعذّبي يعني أنّك على قيد الحياة. ما أنت إلّا قصّة بين ملايين القصص التي يعيشها ملايين العشاق الذين لا تعرفينهم. أنت تنتمين إلى أكبر تجمّع بشري يدين بالحبّ. استمعي إلى الأغاني العاطفيّة بكلّ اللغات.
كلّ من يبكي حبيبًا له قرابة بك. في دموعه عزاؤك.



من يسقط في النهر.. يتمسّك بالأفعى
" بين اللحظة التي تسبق الافتراس وغفلة الضحية مساحة من الهواجس لا يعرف مداها إلّا الرجال " 


لا تستعيني لحظة سقوطك في هاوية الفراق بأوّل رجل يصادفك و يعير حزنك أذنًا صاغيةً.
إنّها أكبر الفخاخ التي يقع فيها الرجال، و أغلاها تكلفة. فامرأة تصغي إلى أحزان رجل هي في منتصف طريقها إلى قلبه، و سينتهي به الأمر إلى تسليمها قلبه معتقدًا أنّها أمّه. اهتمامها به يعميه عن طرح الأسئلة. الأجوبة سيكتشفها لاحقًا. عندما يستيقظ من تخديرها و يحتاج امرأة أخرى يشكو لها ما حلّ به !
أنت منهكة و على مشارف الغرق. و لن تميّزي بين الأفعى و خشبة الخلاص.
ثمّة أفاعي و تماسيح تنتظر في النهر سقوط امرأة لا تحسن العوم !
أنت دون مناعة عاطفية. " تلتقطين حبًّا " كما تلتقطين رشحًا أو انفلونزا.

حاذري الوقوع في ما يحدث للرجال الخارجين لتوّهم من خيبة عاطفية. إنّهم الطريدة الأسهل. يقعون في شباك أوّل امرأة تحنُو عليهم. هربًا من امرأة قسوا عليها. فيسلّمونها مستبشرين كلّ ما ظنّوا أنّهم أنقذوه من المرأة الأولى. فتنتقم الثانية للأولى... و لو بعد حين و في هذا عزاؤنا ودرس لنا !

***
يجب استغلال أكبر عدد من النساءالغبيات لنسيان امرأة ذكية 
ميشيل أوديار 



الوفاء في عتمة الغياب


فلا عنك لي صبر و لا فيك حيلة و لا منك لي بدّ و لا عنك مهرب


أثناء الغياب الطويل، و أنت في عتمة الأسئلة. ستنحازين إلى الإخلاص لحبيب تراهنين على عودته، و تريدين أن تحتفظي له ساعة اللقاء بشهقة أنوثة، زهدَتْ في مباهج الدنيا في انتظاره.
الوفاء مكلف، وحدك تحدّدين ثمنه. لأنّ لا أحد يدري كم دفعت و ماذا رفضت و كم انتظرت و هل الذي انتظرته أهل للثمن.
ضعي في الاعتبار خساراتك. و اعلمي أنّ ما تكسبينه من إخلاصك تأخذين مكافأته من عزّة نفسك أوّلًا. من زهوك بعفّتك فالعفة زينة المرأة. و الوفاء تاج الحبّ.
لا تنتظري امتنانًا من حبيب فقد تفاجئين بعكس ما تتوقّعين. قد يشكّ فيك من أخلصت له كعمياء. و قد يثق آخر في امرأة خانته بذكاء.
الوفاء على أيامنا " شطارة " !





صلّي.. ففي سجود قلبك نسيانه


" من كان الله معه فما فقد أحدًا 
و من كان الله عليه فما بقي له أحد"

السلام الروحي يأتي قبل الهناء العاطفي، فهو أهمّ من الحبّ. كلّ عاطفة لا تؤمّن لك هذا السلام هي عاطفة تحمل في كينونتها مشروع دمارك.
أمام كلّ المشاكل العاطفيّة أو النفسيّة بالإيمان. و جاهدي الحزن بالتقوى. بقدر إيمانك يسهل خروجك من محن القلب و فوزك بنعمة النسيان. لأنّ الإيمان يضعك في مكانة فوقيّة يصغر أمامها ظلم البشر.
عليك بالصلاة.بالصلاة وحدها نستطيع أن نحقق بين الجهد و العقل و الروح اتحادا يكسب العود البشري الواهي قوة لا تتزعزع . يقول كارلبل إن صلّيت صلاة يحضر فيها قلبك فسيغيب عن فكرك أيّ أحد و أيّ شيء عدا الله. و تكونين قد تجاوزت النسيان إلى الطمأنينة. و هي أعلى مراتب السعادة النفسيّة. " ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب ".
كان مسلم بن يسار في المسجد فانهدّت طائفة من المسجد، فقام الناس و لم يشعر أن اسطوانة المسجد قد انهدت. و كان يقول لأهله إذا دخل في صلاته " تحدّثوا فلست أسمع حديثكم ".
و قد بلغ من زهد يعقوب الحضرمي أن سُرق رداؤه عن كتفه و هو في الصلاة و رُدّ إليه و لم يشعر.
أطيلي صلاتك حتى لا تعودي تنتبهي إلى من سرق قلبك، إن كان أخذه.. أم ردّه.
كلّما أقبلت على الله خاشعة. صَغُرَ كلّ شيء حولك و في قلبك. فكلّ تكبيرة بين يدي الله تعيد ما عداه إلى حجمه الأصغر. تذكّرك أن لا جبار إلّا الله و أنّ كلّ رجل متجبّر حتى في حبّه هو رجل قليل الإيمان متكبّر. فالمؤمن رحوم حنون بطبعه لأنّه يخاف الله.
إبكي نفسك إلى الله و أنت بين يديه. و لا تبكي في حضرة رجل يخال نفسه إله، يتحكّم بحياتك و موتك. و يمنّ عليك بالسعادة و الشقاء متى شاء.
البكاء بين يدي الله تقوى و الشكوى لغيره مذلّة. هل فكّرت يوما أنّك غالية على الله.
اسعدي بكلّ موعد صلاة. إنّ الله بجلاله ينتظرك خمس مرات في اليوم. و ثمّة مخلوق بشري يدبّ على الأرض يبخل عليك بصوته و بكلمة طيّبة. 
ما حاجتك إلى " صدقة " هاتفيّة من رجل. إن كانت المآذن ترفع آذانها لك و تقول لك خمس مرات في اليوم أن ربّ هذا الكون ينتظرك و يحبّك.
'' لقد حررني الله فليس لأحد أن يأسرني '' 


صومي.. تنسي!

" يعرف موت القلب بترك الطاعة، و إدمان الذنوب، و عدم المبالاة بسوء الذكر، و الأمن من مكر الله"

و أنت تنشدين النسيان، قد تسلكين طرقًا لا تزيدك إلّا تيها.
تسافرين كي تنسي فتعودي أكثر حزنًا. و تشترين ثيابًا جميلة فلا تدرين لمن ترتدينها. و تقصدين مطعمًا و لا شهيّة لك للأكل. و تلجئين إلى مشعوذ فيُدخلك نفقًا لا ضوء في آخره.
و ماذا لو كان النسيان في ترك ما تُقبلين عليه. إنّه أقرب إليك من مكان تأخذين الطائرة لبلوغه. و أشهى من طعام ما عدت تستذوقينه. و أبقى من ثوب لا ترتدينه لمن تنتظرينه، و قد يخذلك، بل لربّ سيراك فيه و ينتظرك.
هل أجمل من ثوب لا يُشترى، بل يُهدى.
وحده الله يكسو به من اصطفى من عباده فيستر به عيوبهم و يطهّر قلوبهم. و يمنحهم ذلك البهاء الاستثنائيّ. بهاء التقوى.
الصيام رداء الأتقياء. ذلك أن الانتصار على النفس لذّة المؤمنين و العظماء.
لا أعرف غير الصيام فريضة، توسع الصدر، و تقوّي الإرادة، و تزيل أسباب الهم، و تعلو بصاحبها إلى أعلى المنازل. فيكبر المرء في عين نفسه. و يصغر حينها كلّ شيء في عينه. حالة من السموّ الروحي، لا يبلغها إلّا من يتأمّل في حكمة الله من وراء هذه الفريضة. 
الصوم يعيد للأشياء قيمتها الأولى بحرمانك منها. فمن صام طاب طعامه. وعلا بين الناس مقامه.. و قد كان نابليون يصوم من دون أن يكون مسلمًا. فقد كان يرى في الصيام صحّة جسديّة و نفسيّة و تقوية للعزيمة.
أمام كلّ أوجاع القلب على اختلاف أنواعها و أسبابها في هذه الدنيا. أمام كلّ مصاب، أقبلي على الصيام. كشيء تريدينه و تتمنّينه. لا طمعًا في الثواب فحسب، بل رغبة في إسعاد نفسك. 
أقبلي عليه برغبة جارفة كمن يقصد نبعًا تتدفّق من عينه مياه مباركة تصنع المعجزات. فمن خَبِرَ نِعَمَ الصيام على الجسد و الروح. عاش على ظمأ يستعجل قدوم شهر رمضان. يقوم ليله و يصوم نهاره.. و لا يرتوي من تلك السكينة و الغبطة التي ينزلها الله تعالى على قلوب الصائمين. أعني الصائمين بجوارحهم و حواسهم جميعها. هذه السكينة هي بالضبط ما تحتاجينه في محنتك مع النسيان الذي هو اضطراب نفسي و وجداني يُفسد عليك الحياة لأشهر.
بالصيام يصل الصبر و الرضى إلى منتهاه. من قاوم جوع جوارحه استقوى بالاحتمال على مطالب قلبه.
هل خبرت فرحة الصائم حين يشقّ الفطر ؟ كذلك هي فرحة من فاز بالنسيان بعد حرمان و صبر. 
***
" عازز عليّ النوم طيفك على بالي غير الصلا و الصوم ما يصبّروا حوالي "
من أغنية لبنانيّة أحبّها




وصفات لنسيان رجل
" لا ليس أنا، إنّه غيري من يتألّم. 
مثل هذا الألم، ما كان في طاقتي و احتمالــي " 

آنّا أخمتوفا


ابعدي عن البحر.. و غنّي لُو!
ها هو ذا البحر 
بعيونه الزجاجية المستديرة 
تلك التي لم تخلق للحبّ 
و لا خلقت للبكاء 
فما الذي أوصلك إلى هنا؟ 
دمعتان أمام جدار من الموج أنت 
و كلّ البكاء على كتف البحر عبث 
تفرّجي عليه من شرفتك المسائيّة 
و تعلّمي أن تكتفي بزرقة الاشتهاء! 


ها قد ركبت رأسك و قرّرت النسيان... برافو عليك يا " أخت الرجال " !
إن أردت الوصول إلى برّ الأمان لا تغادري البرّ أصلًا. ابقي على سطح الأشياء. لأنّك كلّما ذهبت عمقًا، أعطيت المشاعر فرصةً للفتك بك. و فتحت نوافذ تطلّ على مزيد من الذكرى.
تريدين أن تنسي. تمدّدي على الشاطئ بعد أن تحمي بشرتك بكريم واقي من الأشعة فوق البنفسجيّة للحنين. ( جدّدي وضع الكريم كلّ ساعتين حسب نصيحة أطباء الجلد. فالحنين قد يخترق مسامك من حيث لا تدرين ذلك أنّ من تحبّين ملتصق بجلدك و هو ما لم تحسبي له حساب. فكلّ الأغاني العربيّة كانت تؤكّد أنّ مكانه في قلبك ).
خطأ عاطفي جغرافي آخر وقع العرب في فخّه. و لو توفّق العرب في تحديد المواقع الإستراتجية لما كنّا خسرنا تلك الحروب !
و لأنّك يا وليّة، لست قدّ المعارك المصيريّة اكتفي بالتمدد على الشاطئ و التفرج على البحر و أنت تحت شمسيّتك الزاهية الألوان ألوانها الزاهية جزء من علاجك النفسي. وكذلك كرسي الاستلقاء بوسائله المريحة 
لا تبحري بذريعة النسيان نحو الماضي بحثًا في جثث البواخر الغارقة عن ذكرياتك الجميلة.
في ذلك العالم السفلي المعتم للمشاعر قد تفاجئك كائنات بحرية مفترسة تتربّص بنزولك دون زوّادة الأكسجين نحو الأسفل... سيحلّ بك ما حلّ بنزار.
فيأخذك الموج نحو الأعماق. و تصيحين " إنّي أتنفّس تحت الماء.. إنّي أغرق.. أغرق.. أغرق.." و لا أحد سيستطيع من أجلك شيئًا.
لا صوت لمن يغرق.
واللي غرق غرق و اللي هرب هرب !

نصيحة:

لقد هرب. لكن لم يأخذ معه الذكريات.
إنّها قصاصك الثاني. ستتشبّثين بها لكونها كلّ ما بقي لك منه.
خطأ. عليك الآن إنقاذ حياتك التي أراد تدميرها.
و في أحسن النوايا هو ليس معنيًّا بخرابها بعده. كفاك إذن غوصًا بحثًا عن غنيمة ما يمكن انقاذها من الماضي . عندما تعثرين داخل باخرة الحبّ الغارقة على صندوق الذكريات الثمينة التي أضعتها تكونين قد عثرت على أسلحة دمارك الشامل. فهلاكك بعد الآن في أن تعيشي على الماضي رهينة رجل يعيش أثناء ذلك حاضره. ليذهب إلى الجحيم هو و ذكرياته.
ما دمت حيّة ستكون لك ذكريات. جمّلي إذن ذكرياتك القادمة بالإصرار على الحياة.
فما الذكريات إلّا تراكم الحاضر ! كما يقول رينيه شار.

*** 










تجنّبي الأغاني العاطفيّة [إلّا إن كنت مازوشيّة!]
" قل لي 7 أغان تحبّها و أنا أقصّ عليك حياتك و أبكيك "
هي بالضبط هذه الأغاني السبعة التي عليك أن تنسيها في فترة نقاهتك العاطفيّة. لن تجدي أيّة سلوى أو مواساة في الأغاني التي تمجّد الحبّ. أو تلك التي تشكو غدر الحبيب. خاصةً أنّ ثمّة أمرًا عجيبًا حقًّا: عندما تكونين عاشقة أو تكونين في حالة فراق ( و حالتك حالة ! ) تبدو كلّ الأغاني حتى الأكثر سذاجة و كأنّها كتبت لك و لا تحكي إلّا قصّتك أنت بالذات. و على غباء كلماتها.. التي ما كنت تنتبهين لها في الماضي.. ستبكيك ..
إن لم تكوني مازوشيّة فاقلعي عن جلد نفسك و رفع ضغطك بما هبّ و دبّ من أغاني الحبّ.
أمّا قمّة الغباء فالاستماع إلى الأغاني التي كنتما تستمعان إليها معًا في ذلك الزمن الجميل. ما أدراك يا حمقاء ربما كان يقضي وقتًا جميلًا مع غيرك. بينما فتحت أنت في بيتك " حسينيّة " لتبكيه.

نصيحة:

استمعي إلى الموسيقى. الموسيقى الراقية الجميلة و المبتهجة. فوحدها الموسيقى تجعلنا حزينين بشكل أفضل.
جربي:
الدانوب الأزرق ل "شتراوس"-
البوليرو لرافيل
معزوفات كليدرمان على البيانو
سيمفونيات شوبان المبهجة
احزني بحضارة يا متخلّفة!
ثمّة أغنية لفيروز عليك أن تجعلي منها نشيدك الوطني و هي " بتمرق عليّ امرق ما بتمرق ما تمرق مش فارقة معاي ".
استمعي طبعًا إلى أغاني جاهدة وهبي المرفقة بهذا الكتاب. فقد عملنا على أن يكون ال CD جزءًا من العلاج الذي عليك إتباعه للتعافي من الماضي و بلوغ النسيان.
يمكنك تناول هذه الأغاني على الريق و قبل الأكل و بعده.. و قبل النوم و حال الاستيقاظ. و قبل الفراق و بعده. مدّة العلاج مفتوحة و لا وجود لأيّة تحذيرات خاصّة. لم تسجل أيّة أعراض جانبيّة عدا حالات بكاء لبعض النساء و هنّ يستمعن لأغنية " لك وحدك " أو " صبرت عليك " . لكن سرعان ما تنسيهن " قبلة النسيان " دموعهن.. و يأخذهن " التانغو " إلى البهجة !




لا تصدّقي الأساطير.. فمؤلّفوها رجال!


تعا و لا تجي 
و كذوب عليّ 
الكذبي مش خطيي 
وعدني إنّو رح تجي 
و تعا و لا تجي.. 
فيروز 


إعتبري من ملايين النساء العربيّات كما الأخريات اللائي أهدرن سنوات من أعمارهن في انتظار عودة " الحبيب المنتظر" أبدًا... و منذ الأزل.
في الأساطير و الخرافات وحدها يعود فارس أحلامك ليسأل عنك.
يمرّ بغابة. يرى تلك الجميلة النائمة التي حلّت بها لعنة ساحرة شريرة. يقبّلها فتستيقظ. لقد أبطلت قبلته مفعول السحر. لكنّ الجميلة النائمة دفعت مئة عام من عمرها في سبات سحريّ مقابل قبلة.
القصّة تمرّ بسرعة على ذلك الزمن الأنثويّ المهدور لتربّينا منذ الصغر على الانتظار و الاستكانة. و على قيمة ما يمنّ به رجل عليك أثناء عبوره. فقبلة منه تعادل دهرًا بمقياس الأنوثة !
في الأوديسة تكافأ بنلوب بعودة زوجها أوليس لا لأنّها على مدى خمس عشرة سنة كانت تحيك رداء الانتظار في النهار و تفكّ خيوطه ليلًا عن وفاء. بعد أن أعلنت لمن عرضوا عليها الزواج أنّها لن تتزوّج حتى تنتهي من حياكة ذلك الثوب. بل لأنّ هذه الأسطورة ( التي كتبها رجل )، أرادت أن تقنع النساء اللائي يمثّلن نصف البشريّة بفضائل انتظار النصف الآخر. انطلاقًا من أنّه يحدث للرجال كما القطط و الحيوانات الأليفة أن يتوهوا.. و يصولوا.. و يجولوا.. و يضيعوا في الجزر المسحورة. لكنّهم يعودون دائمًا لتلك المرأة الساذجة التي أثناء ذلك أهدرت أجمل سنوات عمرها في انتظارهم كخطيبة.. أو كزوجة تربّي أثناء غيابهم أولادهم و تصون شرفهم. و تحمي بيتهم ( تمامًا كما أراد لها هوميروس ).
و إن كانت بنلوب قد سعدت بعودة زوجها بعد خمس عشرة سنة من الانتظار. فأنا أعرف شخصيًّا ثلاث قصص لنساء عربيّات انتظرن خطيبًا أو زوجًا أسيرًا، حكم عليه بالسجن سبع عشرة سنة و عندما أطلق سراحه انفصل عن الفتاة أو المرأة التي ارتبطت به أثناء أسره. لا أريد أن أحكم على هؤلاء الرجال أو ألومهم، لعلمي بما يلحقه الأسر الطويل من دمار بنفسيّة رجل. لكنّني لا أستطيع إلّا أن أتعاطف مع من انتظرنهم لسنوات في سجن الترقب.
يشهد الله سبحانه الذي خلقنا على هذا القدر من الصبر و الغباء، أنّنا كائنات نذرت عمرها للانتظار حتى نسينا ما كنّا ننتظر بالضبط في البداية. و حتى نسي من كنّا ننتظرهم انتظارنا لهم.
لكأنّ في قلب كلّ امرأة مرفأً أو محطّة قطار أو قاعة في مطار، تقيم فيها أثناء إقامتها في بيت آخر. فتصفر القطارات و ترحل البواخر و تقلع الطائرات ويعبر القادمون و يمضي المسافرون و هي دون وعيها في انتظار الذي يأتي و لا يأتي...

نصيحة:

قليلًا من الواقعيّة. العمر أقصر من أن تقامري به في ( روليت ) الانتظار.
الذي لا يعود بعد يوم لن يعود أبدًا. وربما كان هذا أفضل . من أدراك لعل في غيابه من حياتك حكمة الاهية ستدركين لاحقا نعمتها .
أوّل قرار: إغلاقك كلّ قاعات الترانزيت في حياتك.
لا تتركي مقعدًا تجلسين و تنسين نفسك عليه. انتظري واقفة كي تذكّرك ركبتاك بنفاذ الوقت، و نفاذ قدرتك على الوقوف. فالذي تنتظرينه ربما كان أثناء ذلك ممدّدًا أو نائمًا. أقصد نائمًا مع غيرك. و قد يكون تزوّج و رزق منها صغيرات و صغارًا... أثناء عقد قرانك على الانتظار !
***
كثير من الناس يعيشون طويلًا في الماضي، و الماضي منصّة للقفز لا أريكة للاسترخاء. 
توفيق الحكيم



لا تبحثي بعيدًا!
أحببت من أجله من كان يشبهه و كلّ شيء في المعشوق معشوق 

في محاولته لنسيانك لن يذهب أبعد منك . فلا تبحثي بعيدا .
إنّه مع أقرب صديقة لك. أو مع عدوّتك اللدود حسب الخيار المتوفّر و حسب درجة حنينه إليك أو كرهه لك.
في الأولى امتداد لك و تنكيل بك. إنّها الطعنة الأكثر إيلامًا و لو استطاع لخانك مع أختك أو أمّك.
في الثانية تحالف مع عدوّتك بحثًا عن امرأة تزايد عليه تشويهًا لصورتك. سيسعد لأنّها بكرهها لك تطمئنه إلى صواب قراره في التخلي عنك. أو تخفّف إحساسه بالخسارة إن كنت من تخلّى عنه. في كل علاقة نسائية سيتغذّى بكلّ ما يشبهك... و ما يؤلمك.
إن لم يعثر على هذه و لا تلك. سيسعى لحبّ امرأة من بلادك.. و ربما من مدينتك و من منطقتك لها لهجتك و لما لا.. تحترف مهنتك !
ستنصب له الذاكرة كمائن في كل امرأة لها شيئ منك أو تذكره بك . سيرى في ذلك اشارة حب سماوية , فيلحق بنبي جديد معتقدا انه ارتد بذلك عنك . في الواقع هو لم يغير ديانته ولا مذهبه غير فقط وجهة قبلته .
لا تهتمّي ما دمت الأصل لكلّ نسخة مقلّدة يهجس بامتلاكها!.



لا تسقطي عنه ديون انتظارك...
الذي لا يعتبرك رأس مال، لا تعتبره مكسبًا
ايزنهاور 
لا تسقطي عنه ديون انتظارك السابقة، فهو ليس " عالمًا ثالثًا ". لقد كان يومًا عالمك الأوّل. بل كلّ عالمك.
إن أعفيته من جريمة هدر ما مضى من سنين عمرك، تكونين قد أعطيته حقّ استباحتك من جديد وهدر عمرك الآتي.
كوني ضنينة عندما يتعلّق الأمر بالوقت. فرصيدك منه كأنثى سريع النفاذ. وقتك لا يقاس بعملة وقته ولا صبرك يزن وزر صبره. لكنّ حسابك يصبّ في حسابه. ما سيأخذه من خزينة قلبك سينتهي في أرصدته الخاصة التي أمام أوّل بوادر أزمة عاطفيّة ستنهار الانهيار الشاهق لبورصة " وول ستريت "... أيّام الهزّات الماليّة العالميّة الكبرى. 
كلّ دفاتر توفيرك المضني لامتلاك " بيت الأحلام " قد ذهبت مع الريح و تبخّرت بفعل الإفلاس المفاجئ لمصرفه. أنت لم تضاربي في أسواق البورصة العاطفيّة. لقد وضعت كلّ مدّخرات عمرك في مصرف صغير يديره " رجل واحد" ائتمنته على آمالك. ما ظننت العواطف سوقًا ماليّة قد تنهار كقصور ورقيّة. لكن عليك الآن أن تصدّقي ذلك !

نصيحة:

أمّا و قد خسرت كلّ شيء.. و رأيت بأمّ عينك كلّ ما جمعته فلسًا، فلسًا، يومًا بعد يوم على مدى أعوام من الوهم العشقيّ يتبخّر، و معه مدخراتك العاطفيّة. تعلّمي بعد الآن من المصرفيّين درسًا هامًا. لا تستثمري كلّ مدّخراتك في بنك العواطف .
فربما كان بنكًا وهميًّا، أسّسه مضارب يلعب في سوق الأسهم بصغار المستثمرين و بالغبيّات من النساء اللّائي يصدقن العثور على " الطائر النادر " بين الرجال، و جاهزات أن يدفعن عمرهن من أجله.
لتكن لك سلّة عمولات. احمي نفسك بعمولات احتياطيّة يديرها العقل لا القلب.
فمن يملك اليوم عملة واحدة، و وجهًا واحدًا خاسر لا محالة. تحتاجين أيضًا إلى عدّة ألسنة للكذب و النفاق و الغش، فلا أحد سيصدّق صدقك، أو يثمّن وفاءك للأمانة، يلزمك عزيزتي سلّة أقنعة تتعاملين بها مع الرجل الذي تحبّين. فهو يملك أقنعته حتمًا!
***
الأمس هو شيك ملغى، و غدًا هو شيك مؤجل. و اليوم فقط هو النقود التي تملكها فأنفقها بحكمة.
كاي لينوس







لا تبكي إلّا رجلًا واحدًا في حياتك...
"الإنسان في حبّه الأوّل يبحث عن حبيب.. و في حبّه الثّاني يبحث عن الحبيب نفسه"

المرأة تأتي مرة واحدة في حياة الرجل. و كذلك الرجل في حياة المرأة. و كلّ القصص الأخرى هي محاولات للتعويض فحسب.
اسألي نفسك أيّ رجل هذا الذي تبكين. الأصل أم نسخة مزورة عنه. إن كان الثاني فسيمكنك ما حييت العثور على نسخ أخرى منه.
أمّا إن كان حبّ حياتك فعزاؤك أنّك لن تعرفي حزنًا بعد حزنه. كلّ فراق بعده سيبدو صغيرًا. كلّ جرح بعد جرحه سيلتئم. لقد دفعت ضريبة العواطف الشاهقة الكبيرة.
و بعد هذا الرجل لا رجل سيستطيع الوصول بك حزنًا إلى مشارف الموت. وهذا في حد ذاته خبر يستحق التفاؤل . أنت لن تبكين بحرقة سوى رجل واحد في حياتك .
* * *
أن تكون أول حبيب للمرأة .. لا يعني شيئا ’ ينبغي أن تكون حبيبها الأخير ففي ذلك كل شيئ .
دوناي 















إنّه "التستوستيرون" يا عزيزي !


أصعب الألم أن يكون آخر الحلول جرح من تحبّ!
الفقيد الجميل طلال الرشيد


غالبًا ما أثناء دفاعنا عن الحبّ نرتكب في حقّ من نحبّ أخطاءً لا تغتفر. نقول كلامًا جارحًا عكس الذي نودّ قوله. نهدّد بما ندري أنّنا لن نقدم عليه. ندّعي قيامنا بما لم نفعل.
أمام الخوف من الفقدان، أو تحت تأثير نيران الغيرة، لا عاشق يشبه نفسه. و بقدر قوّة الحبّ يكون عنف العاشقين.
أنت تعذّب الآخر لأنّك تتعذّب به. و أنت تتعذّب به لأنّك ما زلت تحبّه. و كان أسهل أن تقول له هذا. لكن تجد نفسك تقول له العكس تمامًا لتؤلمه. 
و برغم ألمه و عذابه بك سيقلب اللعبة و يعطيك إحساسًا أن لا شيء مما قلته آلمه. و حينها يصبح هدفك أن تدميه. فتقول كلامًا يدميك أنت، و تندم عليه. و سيردّ عليك بما يتركك تنزف لأيّام.. بينما هو ينزف بك على الطرف الآخر!
أمام هذه العواطف الفوّارة المدمّرة لكلا العاشقين. يصبح الفراق نوعًا من القتل الرحيم.
ذلك الحبّ الذي ولد في لحظة شاعريّة. وسط الانبهار و الدوار و رجفة البوح الأوّل. ذلك الحبّ الذي توقّفت الكرة الأرضيّة عن الدوران اندهاشًا بحدث قدومه. هو الآن إعصار لا يبقي على شيء قائمًا. يقتلع في طريقه كلّ ما كان جميلًا في حدائق الحبّ. و يترك قلوب العشاق للعراء.
رجاء... أوقفي المجزرة. لا تدمّري بيدك أجمل ما أهدتك الحياة من ذكريات. لا تتراشقي معه بالكريات المحرقة للغيرة. إنّه الرجل الذي أحببت. الذي كان أنت، قبل أن.... .
فليكن، دعيه يمضي بسلام. ستحكم بينكما الأيّام.
في هذا الموقف بالذات اختبري طينتك، قوّي إرادتك.. و قاومي نزعتك الأنثويّة للشراسة حتى و إن كانت الأسباب محض هرمونيّة!
بما أنني أشتمّ رائحة رجال يتجسّسون علينا بين الصفحات. سأتوجّه إليهم مباشرة لأوضّح أن عدوانيّة المرأة لا تعود غالبًا لمزاجها السيء بل لأنّ الحبّ يجعلها كذلك. و هذا حسب دراسات علميّة تجزم أنّه عندما تحبّ المرأة ترتفع لديها نسبة هرمون " التستوسيترون " الذكري المرتبط بالنزعة العدوانيّة. ( ربما نبّهكم هذا الاكتشاف إلى عدم الثّقة بامرأة تلاطفكم و تسايركم و توافقكم على كلّ شيء. و طمأنكم بالمقابل لصدق عواطف نساء بطباع عربيّة شرسة ! ) 
هذه الدراسة نفسها توصّلت إلى أنّ الرجال حين يقعون في الحبّ تتراجع لديهم مستويات " التستوستيرون " إيّاه فيصبحون لطفاء و رقيقي المشاعر و عاطفيّين. و مرهفي الحسّ. و قبل أن تصدر هذه الدراسة. كان رولان بارت قد قال " عندما يحبّ الرجل يدخله العنصر الأنثويّ ".
هل علينا أن نستنتج أنّ رجلًا أصبح فجأة عنيفًا و ذكوريًّا في معاملته لنا هو رجل توقّف عن حبّنا ؟
و هل على الرجال أن يدركوا أنّ امرأة ما عادت تردّ على رسائلهم الهاتفيّة بعنف و شراسة بل بأدب و لطف. هي امرأة قرّرت أن تهدي شراستها لرجل آخر ؟
ليسعد الرجل بالحبّ المضاد الذي تشهره عليه امرأة. لا يكون الحبّ أصدق منه إلّا لّحظة يطلق فيها عليك نار الكلمات كيفما اتفق.
ذات يوم ستتوجّه الطلقات لصدر رجل غيره. لكنّ القتيل سيكون هو المتمنّي طلقة تحييه.. لولا أنّه سبق للنسيان أن قتله في قلب تلك المرأة !
* * *

عندما تكره المرأة رجلا لدرجة الموت .. فاعلموا أنها كانت تحبه لدرجة الموت .
مارك توين 









كما ينسى الرجال





أفضل ما يمكن توقّعه من الرجال هو النسيان

فرانسوا مورياك












عاودتني تلك الأمنية ذاتها: ليت صوتها يباع في الصيدليات لأشتريه. إنني أحتاج صوتها لأعيش. أحتاج أن أتناوله ثلاث مرات في اليوم. مرّة على الريق، ومرّة قبل النوم، ومرّة عندما يهجم عليّ الحزن أو الفرح كما الآن.
أيّ علم هذا الذي لم يستطع حتى الآن أن يضع أصوات من نحبّ في أقراص، أو في زجاجة دواء نتناولها سرًّا، عندما نصاب بوعكة عاطفيّة بدون أن يدري صاحبها كم نحن نحتاجه.
عابر سرير










ذلك الصمت الآثم للرجال


"ما عاد بإمكاننا أن نتحدّث مع من نحبّ و ليس هذا بالصمت"
رينيه شار


إن كان سلاح المرأة دموعها. أو هكذا يقول الرجال الذين ما استطاعوا الدفاع عن أنفسهم بمجاراتها في البكاء. فقد عثر الرجل على سلاح ليس ضمن ترسانة المرأة. و لا تعرف كيف تواجهه لأنّها ليست مهيّأة له في تكوينها النفسي. لذا عندما يشهره الرجل في وجهها يتلخبط جهاز الالتقاط لديها و يتعطّل رادارها. إنّها تصاب بعمى الأنوثة أمام الضوء الساطع لرجل اختار أن يقف في عتمة الصمت.
لا امرأة تستطيع تفسير صمت رجل. و لا الجزم بأنّها تعرف تماماً محتوى الرسالة التي أراد إيصالها إليها. خاصة إن كانت تحبّه. فالحبّ عمًى آخر في حدّ ذاته. ( أمّا عندما تكفّ عن حبّه فلا صمته و لا كلامه يعنيانها و هنا قد يخطئ الرجل في مواصلة إشهار سلاحه خارج ساحة المعركة على امرأة هو نفسه ما عاد موجودًا في مجال رؤيتها ! ) كما أنّ بعض من يعاني من ازدواجيّة المشاعر يغدو الصمت عنده سوطًا يريد به جلدك فيجلد به نفسه.
تكمن قوة الصمت الرجالي في كونه سلاح تضليلي. إنه حالة التباس كتلك البدلة المرقطة التي يرتديها الجنود كي يتسنّى لهم التلاشي في أيّة ساحة للقتال. إنّهم يأخذون لون أيّ فضاء يتحرّكون فيه.
إنّه صمت الحرباء.. لو كان للحرباء صوت. تقف أمامه المرأة حائرة. تتناوب على ذهنها احتمالات تفسيره بحكم خدعة الصمت المتدرّج في ألوانه من إحساس إلى نقيضه.
صمت العشق.. صمت التحدي.. صمت الألم.. صمت الكرامة.. صمت الإهانة.. صمت اللامبالاة.. صمت التشفي.. صمت من شفي.. صمت الداء العشقي.. صمت من يريد أن يبقيك مريضًا به.. صمت من يثق أنّه وحده يملك دواءك.. صمت من يراهن على أنّك أوّل من سيكسر الصمت.. صمت من يريد كسرك.. صمت عاشقين أحبّا بعضهما حدّ الانكسار.. صمت الانتقام.. صمت المكر.. صمت الكيد.. صمت الهجر.. صمت الخذلان.. صمت النسيان.. صمت الحزن الأكبر من كلّ الأحزان.. صمت التعالي.. صمت من خانك.. صمت من يعتقد أنّك خنته و يريد قتلك بصمته.. صمت من يعتقد أنّك ستتخلّين عنه يومًا فيتركك لعراء الصمت.. الصمت الوقائي.. الصمت الجنائي.. الصمت العاصف.. و الصمت السابق للعاصفة.. صمت الانصهار و صمت الإعصار.. الصمت كموت سريري الحبّ.. و الصمت كسرير آخر للحبّ ينصهر فيه عاشقان حتى الموت.. الصمت الذي ليس بعده شيء.. و الصمت الذي ينقذ ذلك "الشيء" و منه تولد الأشياء مجدّدًا جميلة و نقيّة و أبديّة بعد أن طهّرها الصمت من شوائب الحبّ.
الصمت اختبار، طوبى لمن نجح فيه مهما طال. إنّه يفوز إذن بالتاج الأبدي للحبّ.. أو بإكليل الحريّة.

نصيحة

تعلّمي أن تميّزي بين صمت الكبار و الصمت الكبير. فصمت الكبار يقاس بوقعه، و الصمت الكبير بمدّته.
الكبار يقولون في صمتهم بين جملتين أو في صمتهم أثناء عشاء حميم ما لا يقوله غيرهم خلال أشهر من الصمت. ذلك أنّ الصمت يحتاج في لحظة ما أن يكسره الكلام ليكون صمتًا.
أمّا الصمت المفتوح على مزيد من الصمت، فهو يشي بضعف أو خلل عاطفيّ ما يخفيه صاحبه خلف قناع الصمت خوفًا من المواجهة. وحده الذي يتقن متى يجب كسر الصمت. و ينتقي كجوهرجي كلماته بين صمتين يليق به صمت الكبار.
تعلّمي الإصغاء إلى صمت من تحبّين، لا إلى كلامه فقط. فوحده الصمت يكشف معدن الرجال.







في مواجهة سياسة التجويع الهاتفي


و عندما سينتهي من تلميع حذائه 
بكحل بكائك 
و بعدما يتعطّر 
منعا لعرق الذّكريات 
قد يتذكّر... 
و يهاتفك..سيّد الهاتف! 


ذات يوم دون إنذار سيعلن عليك الهاتف الإضراب العاطفي المفتوح.. و بعد و لائم الحبّ و كلّ أطباق الأشواق الدسمة. التي كان يمدّ موائدها لك حدّ إصابتك بالتخمة و بالطفرة العاطفيّة. عليك الآن أن تختبري " الريجيم الهاتفي " و " الطفرة " بما تعنيه الكلمة لبنانيًّا.
أنت طفرانة و جوعانة.. أيّ فقيرة إلى " يونيت " هاتفيّة واحدة منه تسدّين بها رمقك. ستنامين كلّ ليلة على جوعك. تطبخين حصى الأمنيات كما تلك الأعرابيّة، كي تغفي.
أنت لا تملكين القوّة بعد و لا تدرين كم ستدوم مدّة تجويعك.. و إعلان الحصار الغذائي عليك. لكي تأخذي قرار أن تكوني من يسحب المصل الهاتفي الذي عشت معلّقة إليه أشهرًا، و تمّ إغلاقه بنيّة قتلك.
لكن مع الوقت ستستيقظين، و تأخذين قرار اقتلاع ذلك المصل الموصول بقلبك. و تعودين إلى الحياة.. ببعض الضمادات حيث كان موقع الجرح. و ترفضين الحياة تحت رحمة دقّة هاتفيّة.
برافو يا شاطرة. لم يخلق الرجل الذي يهديك " دقّة الرحمة " كنوع من الموت الرحيم. 
ليذهب إلى الجحيم!
***

"النساء كالقطط يقعن دائما على قوائمهن"

تلك الآلة التي تهيننا


"في القرن العشرين الحبّ هو هاتف لا يدقّ"
قول لكاتب فرنسي


و ماذا لو أن المشكل بدأ يوم نسي الناس في هذا الزمن المسرع المجنون لغة العيون. التي كانت لغة الإنسان الأولى لنقل أحاسيسه للآخر. حتى في الأفلام ما عاد الناس ينظرون إلى بعضهم البعض مطوّلًا تلك النظرات المؤثرة.. الآسرة.
أذكر الصديق الكبير نور الشريف الذي قال لي مرة " الممثّل الحقيقي هو الذي تقول عيناه الجملة قبل أن يلفظها..حتى أنّه أحيانًا لا يحتاج إلى قولها ". لكأنّه كان يتحدّث عن العاشق.
اليوم بالذات قرأت مقابلة للمخرج الأمريكي الكبير ستيفن سبيلبرغ يقول فيها:
" يوم نتوقّف عن الكلام بالعيون. ستكون نهاية المجتمع ". أنكون انتهينا لأنّنا بدأنا نتكلّم لغة التلفون.. و لغة التلفزيون و لغة الانترنت و نتبادل الأشواق عبر الرسائل الهاتفيّة و التلفزيونيّة.. و من خلال " الشات ". دون أن نرى عيون من نتحدّث إليه. و لا هو يرى عيوننا. جميعنا عيوننا على الشاشة. و قلوبنا جميعها معلّقة بجهاز يتحكّم في مزاجنا و أحاسيسنا .
. ما عاد تعريف الحبّ اليوم "إثنان ينظران في الاتجاه نفسه" بل اثنان ينظران إلى الجهاز نفسه. و لا صارت فرحتنا في أن نلتقي بمن نحبّ. بل في تلقّي رسالة هاتفيّة منه.
ماتت الأحاسيس العاطفيّة الكبيرة. بسبب تلك "الأفراح التكنولوجيّة" الصغيرة التي تأتي و تختفي بزرّ منذ سلّمنا مصيرنا العاطفي للآلات.
انتهى زمن الانتظار الجميل لساعي البريد. 
صندوق البريد الذي نحتفظ بمفتاحه سرا , ونسابق الأهل لفتحه .
الرسائل التي نحفظها عن ظهر قلب و نخفيها لسنوات . الأعذار التي نجدها لحبيب تأخرت رسالته أو لم يكتب الينا .
اليوم ندري أن رسالته لم تته .. ولا هي تأخرت .
بامكاننا أن نحسب بالدقائق وقت الصمت المهين بين رسالة .. والرد عليها !






ظاهرة الاختفاء المفاجئ لدى الرجال
قل يا رجل... 
إلى أيّة غيمة تنتمي شفتاك 
إلى أيّة أعاصير تنتمي يداك 
صوب أيّة وجهة تمضي نواياك 
كي أسافر في حقيبة مطرك 
و أحطّ حيث تهطل 


سيختفي. توقّعي ذلك منذ أوّل ظهور له في حياتك.
الرجل نجم مذنّب يختفي من سمائك دون أيّ إنذار من أيّ مرصد جويّ. عليك آنذاك أن تتحوّلي إلى منجّمة. أو تتعلّمي الضرب بالرمل و خلط الحصى. فمهم جدًّا حال دخولك في علاقة عاطفيّة أن تكون لك دراية بالتنجيم. فالتفكير المنطقي لا يساعدك بتاتًا على العثور على الأجوبة التي ستؤرّقك لاحقًا.
كالبصارات على أيام أمّك لا على أيام التنجيم بالكمبيوتر عليك ربط رأسك و الجلوس أمام كرة من البلور لمتابعة حركة المجرات و الكواكب التي تدور حولها النجوم " المذنّبة " الرجالية.
أو حسب وصفة نسائيّة عربيّة " لضرب الخفيف "، أذيبي قطعة رصاص في وعاء حديدي صغير و عندما تتحوّل إلى سائل فضي، ضعي بين رجليك مهراسًا حديديًّا فيه ماء أحضرته من البحر و ارمي السائل في المهراس. سيتطاير الماء بقدر ما في حياتك من شرّ و حسد و يتجمّد السائل آخذًا أشكالًا عجيبة. عليك فكّ طلاسمها و مساءلة أصغر تفاصيلها و نتوءاتها.
" أين اختفى المخلوق؟ "، " و لا قدّر الله مع من؟ " أو اقلبي فنجان قهوتك و سائليه " متى تنقلب الأيام عليه فيعود ؟ ".. و لأن لا دراية لك بالخلطات السحرية و لم يمنّ الله عليك إلّا بالأسئلة.. أمّا الأجوبة فهي في علم الغيب و لدى أطباء علم النفس الرجالي. فستقضين أيامًا منهمكة في استعادة كلّ كلمة قالها أو قلتها خلال آخر اتصال هاتفي. عساك تعثرين على " كلمة السر " التي اختفى بعدها عن مجال الرؤية.
يلزمك الصندوق الأسود الذي وحده يحمل سرّ اللحظات الأخيرة في كلّ كارثة جويّة. هل السبب خطأ " إنساني " أم " خلل تقني " في اختلال العلاقة ؟ نفاذ وقود الحبّ ؟ الاصطدام القدري بحبّ آخر تخبئه لك أم له الأيام ؟

نصيحة:
لا تستنزفي نفسك بالأسئلة كوني قدريّة. لا تطاردي نجمًا هاربًا فالسماء لا تخلو من النجوم.
ثمّ ما أدراك ربما في الحبّ القادم كان من نصيبك القمر !

دعي هذا الأرنب يهرب!

لا سبيل للرجل كي ينتصر على المرأة إلّا بالفرار منها
جون باري مور

اعلمي يرحمك الله أنّ الرجل أرنب أمام أوّل مواجهة يهرب. لأنّه لا يملك تبريرًا لأيّ تصرّف و لا أيّ جواب على أسئلتك الكثيرة. في الهروب مخرج مشرّف له.
يكفي أن يسمّي ذلك انسحابًا. هذا ما يقوله لنفسه وعليك أنت أن تسمّي ذلك ما شئت فهو لن يكون هنا لمناقشتك في تعريف الأشياء.
أين يهرب؟ اطمئني هو لا يهرب دائمًا إلى امرأة أخرى. في البدء كحيوان مطارد أو حيوان جريح سيهرب إلى مغارته.
يستعيد نفسه و أنفاسه يرتّب أوراقه يبتهج بحرّيته و بإنقاذه رجولته مما يراه " فخًّا نسائيًّا " أو عاطفيًّا. لكنّه لن يكون سعيدًا تمامًا. يلزمه بعض الوقت ليصمد في وجه رياح الحنين التي تعود به إلى الوراء.
بعدها ستعود له الروح تدريجيًّا و تبدأ أطرافه في التحرك كحشرة مقلوبة على ظهرها سيتخبّط بعض الوقت بحثًا عن امرأة أخرى تساعده على الوقوف على قوائمه. و عندما سيجدها " أعني عندما ستجده " ستراوده المخاوف نفسها و يكرّر معها سياسة الأرنب.

نصيحة:

لا تحزني على أرنب فرّ خارج حياتك. إنّ رجلًا هرب مرة.. سيهرب كلّ مرّة من كلّ امرأة !

الرجل.. هذا الكائن الذي لا يعتذر!
في الأمور العظيمة يتظاهر الرجال كما يحلو لهم. و في الأمور الصغيرة يبدون على حقيقتهم.
شامبور


يحتاج الرجل العربيّ أن يضعك في قفص الاتهام كي يمنّ عليك بالعفو، و يكون حينها "سيّدك".
الرجل حاكم عربيّ صغير لم تسمح له الظروف أن يحكم شعبًا. لكن وضعك الله في طريقه. و أنت شعبه.
و عليك أن تعرفي إذن أنّك لن تسمعي منه كلمة اعتذار ما حييت... و مهما اقترف من أخطاء في حقّك. لقد أهدر سنوات من عمرك - و ربما عمرك - و بدّد طاقتك للعمل، و اغتال ما كان يمكن أن يكون أكبر انجازاتك. و سطا على رصيدك العاطفيّ و على بنك أحاسيسك و راح يبذّرها هكذا على مرأًى منك. لن تستطيعي برغم ذلك محاسبته.
هل حاكم شعب عربيّ واحد، حاكمًا على تبذيره، و سوء تصرفه بثروة ليست من خزانة أبيه ؟ لا تنتظري منه أيضًا اعتذارًا، هل أنت لا قدر الله مواطنة أوروبيّة أو أمريكيّة لتطالبي رجلًا بأن يعتذر لك لأنّه كذّب عليك أو خان وعوده الانتخابيّة ( أيام الخطوبة ) أو اختلس أحلامك و أنفقها على أخرى و مسكته بالجرم المشهود كما أمسكت الصحافة ببيل كلينتون متلبسًا بتدريب مونيكا في البيت الأبيض. 
أنت تنعمين بحبٍّ ديمقراطيّ. تملكين فيه حقّ الاستماع لرجل بدل أن يعتذر عن ظلمه لك و سوء ظنّه بك، ينتظر اعتذارك عن أمر لا علم لك به. وليد ظنونه و مخاوفه الرجالية و شكوكه، فككلّ حاكم عربيّ أيضًا العاشق العربيّ " مشكاكًا " و لا يتوقّع إلّا المكائد، و الخيانات من أقرب الناس إليه.
توقّعي أن يقاصصك أسابيع طويلة و أشهرًا إلى أن تستسلمي راكعة له.

نصيحة:

كلّ دفاع منك سيوظّف ضدّك. أصمتي... لا تقسمي أو تبكين فتضعي نفسك في موقف المتهم.
أنت تؤكّدين له بتصرفّك هذا أنّه على حقّ و أنّك مذنبة. 
خاصّة أن لا جدوى من الكلام. لا شيء ممّا تقولينه سيصدّقه. هل يصدّق طاغية من يقول له أنّه يحبّه ويخلص في حبه ؟
ابتعدي عن رجل لا يملك شجاعة الاعتذار, حتى لا تفقدي يومًا احترام نفسك و أنت تغفرين له إهانات و أخطاء في حقّك، لا يرى لزوم الاعتذار عنها. سيزداد تكرارًا لها.. و احتقارًا لك.
لو عرف الرجال عظمة رجولة تعترف بالخطأ، لتجمّلوا بالاعتذار.
+ بهذه الصفة بالذات يقاس السموّ الخلقي لرجل، يرى في اعترافه بالخطأ فضيلة لا إنقاصًا من كرامته.

ليس الحبّ و إنّما النسيان هو رجل حياتك


"الحبّ يقتل الوقت.. و الوقت يقتل الحبّ" 


نقضي عمرنا في التغزّل بالحبّ، و التجمّل استعدادًا له. و التضحية في سبيله حين يجيء.. و التأقلم مع مزاجه المتقلّب و تجميل كوارثه، و التغاضي عن عواقبه.. و عن عيوبه.
نعدّ له أجمل غرفة في قلبنا. ثمّ لا نلبث أن نسلّمه قلبنا شقّة مفروشة. و نهيم مشرّدين دون مأوى. الحبّ احتلال نرضى به، نطالب به محتلًا و مستبدًّا. لاعتقادنا أنّه رجل حياتنا الأمثل و الأشهى و الأبقى. 
ثمّ مقابل أيّام من السعادة ندفع الثمن أشهرًا و أعوامًا من الشقاء.. فلا أحد قال لنا أنّ الحبّ عابر سبيل يمرّ بنا و يواصل طريقه من دوننا مهما طال المشوار. [ بينما النسيان هو المقيم في أيامنا و سريرنا و مفكّرتنا إنّه رجل حياتنا ].
إن كان الأمر كذلك.. لماذا إذن لا نستعد له و نتجمّل له و نحتفي به و ندلله و هو سندنا الحقيقي و الوحيد في هذه الدنيا. عندما نفكّر بمنطق ألا نشعر بالحياء لأنّنا مقصّرون تجاهه . يكفي أنّنا أوجدنا للحبّ عيدًا. و نسينا أن نحتفي بالنسيان برغم كونه من يأتي كلّ مرة لنجدتنا من ظلم الحبّ. إن كان للحبّ يوم فالمنطق يقتضي أن يكون للنسيان موسم أو فصل هو سيّده و مولاه.
ما دمنا غير جادين في ردّ الاعتبار للنسيان سيظلّ الحبّ يستفرد بنا و يستقوي علينا و يدير فينا "كراعُو" كما نقول في الجزائر أيّ يعمل فينا ما يعمله الكلب بكعبه في الأكل الذي يقدّم إليه فيقلب الإناء و يخلط الطعام. و يعبث به قبل أن يأكله.
بينما يقدّم لنا النسيان الأكل الصحيّ و ال "bio" حفاظًا على صحّتنا. و إنقاذًا لنا من "سمّ البدن" العاطفي !


بلى.. أنت تستطيعين ذلك
“Yes we can”
الشعار الانتخابيّ لأوباما
المستقبل يملكه هؤلاء الذين يؤمنون بجمال أحلامهم
روزفلت


إن كان أوباما قد استطاع تحقيق معجزة تغيير وضعه التاريخي من سليل عبد إفريقي إلى رئيس يحكم أعظم دولة في العالم من بين مواطنيها من كانوا سادة أجداده. فأنت أيضًا تستطيعين التخلص من استعباد رجل لك و نسيان آثار قيده على معصمك. و الانطلاق نحو إنجازات حياتك. الحريّة هي ألّا تنتظري أحدًا.
فما العبوديّة سوى وضع نفسك بملء إرادتك في حالة انتظار دائم لرجل ما هو إلّا عبد لالتزامات و واجبات ليس الحبّ دائمًا في أولويّاتها.
الحريّة أن تكوني حرّة في اختيار قيودك التي قد تكون أقسى من قيود الآخر عليك. إنّه الانضباط العاطفي و الأخلاقي الذي تفرضينه على نفسك. و تحرصين عليه كدستور.
الحرية هي صرامتك في محاسبة الذات و رفضك تقديم حسابات لرجل يصرّ أن يكون سيّدك و عزرائيلك الذي يملك جردة عن كلّ أخطائك و لا علم لك بخطاياه.
تعلّمي أن تفرّقي بين القيود و الأصفاد. أُرفضي الأخيرة حتى و إن جاءتك من ألماس ( كتلك التي أهداها أحد الأثرياء إلى حبيبته و صمّمت خصيصًا له مطابقة للأصفاد التي يضعها البوليسي في معصم الجناة ).
فقبولك بها و لو عشقًا للحبيب ستقودك إلى دخول معسكرات الاعتقال العاطفي بشبهات لا علم لك بها، تعشّش في رأس سجّانك.
تذكّري أنّ القيد لا يحمي الحبّ بل يدمّره. لأنّه ليس دليلًا عليه بل دليل شك فيه. و أيًّا كان ولعك بسجّانك ذات يوم ستكسرين قيده.
فلا بدّ للّيل أن ينجلي و لا بدّ للقيد أن ينكسر
قال الشابي في رائعته " إذا الشعب يومًا أراد الحياة ".

أدركونا بفيل!


"علمتني الدنيا 
أن ليس كلّ الذّئاب أعداء 
و لا كلّ العصافير أصدقاء و لا كلّ الأرانب أليفة، 
و لا كلّ الأسود مفترسة 
أن ليس كلّ الأطفال أنقياء، 
و لا كلّ الثّعالب ماكرة 
و لا كلّ العقارب سامّة، 
و لا كلّ الكلاب أوفياء" 

الكاتبة الإماراتيّة شهرزاد 


في كتاب " الرجال و النساء " و هو كتاب جدلي حواري بين الكاتبة فرنسواز جيرو و الفيلسوف الفرنسي برنارد هنري ليفي. يقول ليفي أن أروع ما قيل في الإخلاص قرأه في نصّ لفرنسواز دي سال تقول فيه " إنّ الرجل يشبه الفيل الذي لا يرغب أبدًا في تبديل الأنثى التي اختارها. فهذا الحيوان الضخم الجثّة هو أجدر الحيوانات وفاءً على الأرض. تصوّري زوجين يخلص أحدهما للآخر مخافة السيدا. فأيّ قيمة لمثل هذا الإخلاص ؟ وحده إخلاص الصوفيين حقيقيّ. إنّهم مخلصون من الطراز الأوّل. لأنّهم يدركون ضعفهم و يعزمون على الصمود. و هذا أروع و أرقى أشكال الإخلاص ".
ملايين النساء في العالم يحلمن بأن يلتقين بهذا الصوفي الزاهد في كلّ نساء الأرض. و الذي لا يهجس سوى بامرأة واحدة. تلك التي اختارها حبيبة لمدى العمر.
و حتى لا نظلم الرجال نقول أنّ بينهم سادة في الوفاء. رجال أوفياء كأنبياء لرسالة. جميلون في تعفّفهم. كبار في عواطفهم. لولا أنّ تلك العواطف الكبيرة تولّد لديهم شكوكًا كبيرة أيضًا. إنّهم لا يثقون في عواطف الطرف الآخر. و لا يتوقّعون أنّ امرأة قد تضاهيهم إخلاصًا و تزيد.
هؤلاء - مع الأسف - غالبًا ما يصنعون عذابهم بأنفسهم و يخسرون حبّ حياتهم. ثمّ ينطفئون من الداخل إلى الأبد، لأنّهم خلقوا للحبّ الكبير. و يأبى قلبهم القبول بفتافيت العواطف. هم ليسوا عصافير إنّهم نسور. فالنسر هو الحيوان الآخر الّذي يكتفي بأنثى واحدة و يبقى مخلصًا لها ما دام حيًّا.
إن أهدتك الحياة هذا الطائر النبيل حبيبًا. إنّها فرصتك لتعيشي أسطورة الحبّ الكبير. حافظي عليه بالصبر على ظلمه. كذّبي شكوكه بالوفاء. اخلصي له مهما طال الفراق. فالطائر النبيل يعود دومًا.
أمّا إن لم تضع الحياة في طريقك سوى الخونة و الكاذبين من الرجال.. فأحبّي فيلًا !
صحيح أنّك ستحتاجين للسفر إلى الهند أو إلى أفريقيا للعثور على نصفك الآخر. لكن هل أنت واثقة من العثور على رجل وفيّ حيث أنت. فالوفاء في تناقص و غوايات الخيانة في ازدياد.
ثمّ أنت مع الفيل تضمنين إلى جانب إخلاصه عدم نسيانه لك. فالذاكرة هي الصفة الأولى التي يعرف بها الفيل ( و هو ما لا يتوفّر في النسر ).
تصوّري كم أنت محظوظة. بإمكانك أن تباهي أمام صديقاتك بأنّك عثرت على مخلوق وفيّ لن ينساك مدى الحياة، تهجس به جميع النساء !
أليس النسيان مأخذنا الأوّل على الرجال ؟
صدّقيني لا أرى غير الفيل لتحقيق مطالبنا.. أعني في حدود " إمكانياته " التي لن نذهب حدّ مطالبته باستعمالها جميعها !

نصيحة:

الحياة غابة. ( أنفقت عمري قبل أن أكتشف ذلك ! ).
كلّما تقدّم بك العمر ازددت توغّلًا في الأدغال. و وجدت نفسك مضطّرة إلى التّعامل مع حيوانات بمظهر بشري. خاصة إن كنت امرأة فراشة. تخال العالم مرجًا من الزهور. عليك أن تأخذي علمًا بأنّ كلّ كائن ترينه سواء كان رجلًا أو امرأة يخفي كائنًا آخر.
إنّهم يختلفون فقط في الفصيلة التي ينحدرون منها. تجدين بينهم الحصان و الطاووس و الثعبان و الدولفين و الثعلب و العقرب و الكناري. و الكلب و القطّ و الفيل و الزرافة و الأسد و الأرنب و الفأر و الخنزير. و عليك أن تتعرّفي على الجزئيّات الحيوانيّة التي في كلّ واحد قبل أن تسلّميه نفسك. و قبل حتى أن تسلّمي عليه. ربما كان ضفدعًا وصنع من سلامك قصّة ينقّ بها في المستنقعات !
و ربما خلته نسرًا و إذا به من فصيلة العقبان و الجوارح التي تترقّب لحظة نهشك.
و ربما خلته دولفين و رحت تسبحين معه و تلاعبينه و إذا به سمكة قرش تفتح فكّيها للانقضاض عليك. و ربما خلته كلبًا و إذا به ذئب. أو ظننته قطًّا سيماويًّا و إذا به يتحوّل في بيتك إلى أسد متوحّش.
صار لزامًا علينا أن نتعلّم علم الفراسة.. و نتابع بدل قناة الجزيرة القناة المختصّة بالحيوانات حتى لا نخطئ في اختيار "حيوان" حياتنا.
كفانا صدمات !











كمائن الذاكرة


'' الذاكرة أحسن خادم للعقل، والنسيان أحسن خادم للقلب ''








هل تريدين النسيان حقًا؟


افتحي ذراعيك يا ذاكرتي فقد حان استقبال النسيان
ناديا تويني


مذ قرّرت نسيانه، ألم يجتاحك لا تعرفين مكمنه.
في أيّ مكان كان يقيم فيك هذا الرجل بالضبط إلى الآن لا تدرين. فكلّ شيء في جسدك يؤلمك مذ قرّرت ألّا مكان له بعد الآن في حياتك. تفهمين معنى قول نزار " أقصّ جذور هواك من الأعماق ".
الألم لا يوجد على السطح. إنّه في نهايات عصب الأعضاء. في مفاصلك و خلاياك.
كلّ ما فيك يبكيه و يحقد عليه. يبكيك و يتمرّد عليك. و أنت الخصم و الحكم. و القرار و الألم. و عليك أن تحسمي أمرك بحزم: هل تريدين النسيان حقًّا ؟ و حتى عندما تجيبين " بنعم " اسألي نفسك مجدّدًا على طريقة جورج قرداحي " هل هذا هو جوابك النهائيّ ". ففي هذا الموضوع بالذات. ستغيّرين جوابك أكثر من مرّة. حتى بعد انتهاء الوقت المحدّد.
ثمّ.. في هذا السؤال بالذات لا تستعيني بالجمهور و لا بصديقة. فلن يكونوا هنا حين ستخوضين ليلًا نهارًا أشرس معارك حياتك ضدّ الذاكرة. أيّ ضدّ نفسك.
ما تودّين القيام به هو بالذات أن تبتري أجزاءً منك و أن تستبدلي بها قطع غيار بشريّة جديدة لا علاقة لها بما فيك. و ليس على قرصها المضغوط أيّة ذكريات. أيّ أنّك تريدين استبدال الذاكرة بالنسيان، الذي هو جسم غريب عنك. لذا سيرفضه جسمك في البداية. و تبدو عليك أعراض مرض عضوي و نفسي يرافق مثل هذه الحالات.
إن نويت على النسيان أدخلي المعركة و أعطي الوقت وقتًا. يحدث للجسم أن ينسجم حتى مع قلب اصطناعي يخفق فيه. ما أدراك ربما كنت أوّل عربيّة تنجح معها التجربة !
***










نترك خلفنا ما يشي بنا

" يا كريم الغياب "
سعيد عقل


إنّ العطاء أحد ملذّات الحبّ، و أحد مقاييسه.
عندما يحبك رجل - أعني عندما يعشقك - يودّ لو اقتسم معك كلّ ما هو له. بل لو منحك كلّ ما يملك و غدا ضيفًا عليك لاعتقاده أنّه يقيم فيك و لا عقارات له في الدنيا سواك.
البعض يفوق كرمه جيبه. لأنّ يده تسابق قلبه. فيمنحك في أيام ما لا يمنحك آخر في سنوات. سيصعب عليك نسيان رجل كريم. ) كما يصعب على رجل نسيان امرأة كريمة ).
ستظلّ الأشياء بعده تذكّرك أنّه ترك شيئًا من قلبه في كلّ ما هو حولك. و أنّه لم يقصد بسخائه رشوة قلبك بل إسعادك لفرط سعادته بك.
لم تكن لهداياه مناسبة. المناسبة كانت الامتنان اليوميّ للحياة التي وضعتك في طريق قلبه. لكأنّه يريد تطويقك كي لا تلمسي أحدًا سواه أو شيئًا إلّا منه سواءً غلا أو رخص سعره.
لكأنّه يريد أن يحمل كلّ شيء عنك، كلّ هم يشغلك. لفرط تدفّقه سيفيض على كلّ شيء حولك، لا سدّ يقف في وجه رجل يحبّك بجنون. أخطر ما في هذا الرجل أنّه سيصبح عندك مرجعًا للحبّ. لا بمقياس جيبه بل بمقياس قلبه. فالهديّة بقدر ما يبذل فيها المرء من نفسه، لا بقدر ما ينفق فيها من ماله. و ستتساءلين إن كان الذين مرّوا و لم يتركوا خلفهم شيئًا تلامسينه يشهد بمرورهم ببيتك و بخزانة ثيابك و بمواسم أعيادك قد أحبّوك حقًّا.

نصيحة:

ما كنت لتنتبهي أنّ رجلًا أحببته لسنوات، ما ترك شيئًا خلفه. لولا أنّك حين رحل و افتقدته بجنون، حاولت أن تستعيني على غيابه بأشيائه. فما وجدت شيئًا منه تلمسينه أو تلبسينه.
تمنيت لو أنّك ما ارتديت سوى ما أهداك. لو أحطت نفسك بأشيائه. فأيّ شيء منه كان يكفي ليغطّي احتياجاتك العاطفيّة لأشهر.
لكنّه تركك لعراء الأشياء. و عليك برغم ذلك أن تسعدي. لا شيء حولك أو فوقك سيذكّرك به أو يعذبك بذكراه. لا شيء ستلمسينه ستشمينه و تبكين. لا شيء سيتآمر معه عليك. و يوقظ فيك الحنين.
مع الوقت ستجدين عزاءك في غناك عنه. و الاستغناء بداية النسيان !
ربما ما كان بخيلًا و لا أنانيًّا. و ربّما كان سخيًّا بما هو أثمن من أن يُشترى، لكنّه ما كان معنيًّا بتطويقك به، بقدر ما كان مهتمًّا باستحواذه عليك. 
تحكي سيّدة فرنسيّة أنّها عندما لم تجد شيئًا من الرجل الذي تخلّى عنها لتلمسه. ربّت قطًّا لعلمها أنّ له في بيته قطّة متعلّق بها، و صارت تجلس القطّ في المكان الذي كان يجلس عليه حبيبها. كانت كلّما اشتاقته تضع القطّ في حجرها و تداعب فروه. فيستسلم القطّ لمداعبتها و يغفو. فتسعد حينًا.. و حينًا تبكي.
مع الوقت أصبح القطّ " رجل قلبها " يعرف خطوتها، ينتظر عودتها خلف الباب، يلاحقها من غرفة إلى أخرى. فتطعمه و تدلله وتحنو عليه فيردّ لها الكرم وفاءً و حنانًا. 
عندما مات قطّنا قبل فترة. تذكّرت هذه السيّدة و تساءلت لو مات قطّها يومًا، أيّ الثلاثة ستبكي ؟ ذاتها.. حبيبها.. أم القطّ ؟ و من منهما مات قبل الآخر في قلبها ؟ و على من سيكون حدادها ؟
ثمّ.. أيّ الخيارين الأكثر خيانة للرجولة: أن تستعين امرأة على نسيان رجل برجل آخر ؟ أم أن تلجأ إلى قطّ لينسيها رجلًا بعدما لم تجد شيئًا منه يساعدها على انتظاره ؟
و أيّ زمن هذا الذي ينتهي فيه حبّ كبير إلى عواطف في عصمة قطّ ؟ فيخون الرجل العشرة، و تخلص المرأة لحيوان. !


* * *

"ليس ثمّة حبّ ثمّة براهين حبّ"


إنّه ينوي اغتيالك معنويًّا
كلّما ازداد حبّنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة لمن نحبّ
بالزاك 


النسيان هو جثّة الوقت العشقي الممدّدة بين عاشقين سابقين.
الاحتضار السريري الغبي لانتظار خلته يومًا، فإذ به يدوم أسبوعًا ثمّ شهرًا ثمّ دهرًا بسبب أمر لا علم لك به.
الإلغاء التدريجيّ في حياتك لكلّ وظائف أعضائك المغدور بها. الموت الحسي لكلّ حواسك التي تعطّلت بتعطّل ساعتك الداخلية التي كانت تعمل بتوقيت الحبّ.
هو ذاكرة تعمل كساعة داخلك، تنبّهك إلى عادات سابقة اغتالها رجل أعلن اغتيالك المعنويّ. ساعة كان هو عقاربها وغدا عقربها.
في كلّ مرة تنتظرين صوته في الساعة إيّاها و لا يأتي، تموتين متسمّمة بالصمت. سمّه يتسرّب إليك من جثّة الهاتف.
لا يغادرك إحساس بالإهانة لما أعطيته من وفاء. بعدم اكتراثه بألمك. باستخفافه باحتمال موتك قهرًا. بقهرك لفرط موت الوقت و موته هو داخلك.
أحاسيس موجعة ستنخرك و تقتلك بعدد الدقائق. و ستكونين أكثر عذابًا من أن تعي أنّ سمّه هوالوصفة بالذات التي كانت تلزمك للشفاء منه. و أنّ الله الذي يحبّك قد ألهمه وسيلة عتقك.
يومًا بعد آخر سيعتاد جسدك على جرعات السّم.. و لن يعود له من تأثير عليك. لقد لقّحك من إدمانك إيّاه. طبعًا لم تكن هذه نيّته و لا خطّته ربما ظنّ أنّك على طريقة المدمنين اليائسين ستهجمين على صيدليّة و تسطين تحت تهديد السلاح على جرعتك من " الكوكايين العشقي " مطالبة بأقراص صوته.. و مصل كلماته تلك. أو أنّك ستقومين بخطف عاشقيْن كرهينة و تهدّدين بقتلهما نكاية في الحبّ، إن هو لم يحضر !
و قد تشفقين عليهما.. و تقرّرين الانتحار نكاية فيه تاركة خلفك رسالة ولاء و وفاء لجلادك، عساه يشقى بموتك بقيّة أيامه.
هذه أمنياته غير المعلنة. إنّه يريد دليلًا ملموسًا على جنونك به. لكن أنت التي كنت مجنونة به حقًّا ستستعيدين قواك العقليّة أمام هذا التحدي.
على أيامنا ما عاد قيس هو المجنون.. كلّ " قيس " همّه البحث عن مجنونة !
" ربّي يكتّر المهابل حتى يعيشوا الفاهمين " ! تقول أمّي.
بسرعة استعيدي عافيتك. تذكّري أنّ حبًّا يتغذّى شرّه من خيرك و سمّه من صبرك ليس حبًّا إنّه حالة مرضيّة.

عطر النسيان


عساها تطاردك رائحتي 
و يحتجزك حضني 
و تخذلك النساء جميعهن 
فتعود منكسرا إليّ 



ليس للنسيان عطر. العطر لا يمكن أن يكون إلّا عطر الذكريات. 
+ وقعت على هذه الحقيقة و أنا أبحث للغياب عن عطر، ينقذنا من عطر الذاكرة المرتبط وجدانيًّا بما عشناه و تقاسمناه مع أحد.
لا يبدو الأمر سهلًا. فالإنسان يملك 347 جينة خاصة بالشّم. مقابل أربعة فقط للبصر. أيّ أنّنا نرى.. و نحبّ.. و نشتهي.. و نحنّ.. و نأكل.. و نتذكّر بأنوفنا.
العطر مزيج من كيمياء الجسد.. و كيمياء عطر في قارورة. لذا توجد عطور بعدد البشر.
و على كلّ امرأة أن تخلق الخلطة السحرية لعطر لن تضعه امرأة سواها. إنّه عطر نسيانها الشخصي الذي تلغي به عطر الماضي و عطر النساء الأخريات في ذاكرة رجل.. أو تلغي به زمنًا ولّى مع رجل.
المطلوب عطر يمكّنها أن تنسى من دون أن يتمكّن الآخرون من نسيانها!
لقد كان الرجال في الماضي في زمن البداوة الجميلة، يعرفون عطر نساء القبيلة واحدة، واحدة. و بإمكانهم رغم الحجاب التعرّف على اسم امرأة عبرت أو غادرت لتوّها المجلس ممّا تركته خلفها من شذى. ربما علينا أن نجرّب هذه الخدعة لنعرف إلى أيّ حدّ عطرنا لا يشبه سوانا.
في سعيك إلى نسيان رجل لا تنسي أن تغيري عطرك الذي كنت تضعينه من أجله. اهدي صديقاتك عطر ذاكرتك العاطفيّة.. السابقة. تخلّصي منها كي لا تستقوي عليك القوارير.. حتى بحضورها الصامت، تطالبك.. به.
إن وفاءك لعطر كنت تضعينه على أيامه هو وفاء غير معلن له. و قبولك باستحواذه على حواسك حتى بعد انفصالك عنه.
عليك أن تقعي في حبّ عطر جديد. هذه الفكرة في حدّ ذاتها ستفعل مفعولًا سحريًّا عليك. و تقنعك أن ثمّة شيء انتهى. و أن آخر سيجيء و سيكون له شذى عطر يعلق بك منذ الرشّة الأولى. تمامًا كنظرة أولى.
لا تنسي أن تستعدّي لحدث اختيار عطرأيامك القادمة بارتداء أجمل ثيابك و أحلى اكسسواراتك. 
+المناسبة تستحقّ أن تتجمّلي لها. أنت على موعد مع عطر حبّ جديد. و حتى إن لم يجيء الحبّ. عليك أن تخترعي للغياب عطرًا جميلًا يجمّل انتظارك.
يظلّ أحلى عطر و أروعه على الإطلاق ذاك الذي اخترعه GERLAIN صاحب الماركة الشهيرة التي تحمل اسمه. حين في الأربعينات من القرن الماضي ابتكر عطرًا لامرأة واحدة.. و لليلة واحدة يهديه لمن أحبّ من النساء. [كنت أعتقد أنّه بذلك يهديها العطر الفريد للحب، كمثل فستان زفاف يصنع على قياس امرأة ليُرتدى مرة واحدة. الآن أتساءل ماذا لو كان يهديها عطر النسيان؟
عطر لا وعود له. لا مستقبل. لا التزامات. عطر لا ذاكرة له. كشهرزاد يتوقّف بوحه عند الصباح. من مزاياه غير المعلنة أنّه يخذل ذاكرة الرجل و يعيده إلى عطر امرأته الأولى.
***

قلب في تلفّته إليك يخونني 
حيث تمضي يلحق بك 
ممسكًا بتلابيب عطرك 


صهيل قارورة فارغة من عطره


عطرك يعلّم امرأة فنّ الإصغاء 
لا تبتعد 
حتّى لا تصاب أنوثتي بالصّمم 
لكن.. 
إحذر أنثى يثرثر عطرها كثيرًا 
إنّها - حتمًا- تخفي شيئًا ما 



كلّ الحواس تعمل عميلة لدى الحبيب. تستحضره في الغياب. تطالب به. تفاضل بينه و بين أيّ دخيل فتنحاز إليه. لكن يظلّ النظر و الشم هما رؤساء " عصابة الخمسة ". إن كانت خلايا دماغيّة هي التي تسجّل الحدث. إنّ النظر و الشمّ هما الحاستان اللتان تكرّسان الذكرى أما أشرس العملاء و أخبثهم هو الأنف.
لم يخطئ مارسيل بروست حين قال أنّ " الشمّ هو حاسة الذاكرة ". نزار قباني في تعليقه على قول محمود درويش " و رائحة البن جغرافيا " يرى كأنّ محمود درويش يستعيد أرضًا بالأنف.
هكذا هو الأنف دومًا بإمكانه أن يستعيد حبيبًا، أن يستعيد ذكرى، أن يستعيد مدينة بفضل ذلك الشيء اللامرئي الذي لا نستطيع منعه من اجتياحنا. من يستطيع شيئًا ضدّ عطر أو رائحة ؟
العطر سلطة. كانت كليوباترا ترشّ أشرعة باخرتها بالعطر.. حتى يبقى خيط عطر خلفها يشهد أن ملكة لا تشبه النساء مرّت من هنا.
العطر مكيدة.. كانت جوزفين حين تغادر القصر واثقة أن نابليون سيستقبل امرأة غيرها. ترشّ جدران غرفته بعطرها حتى يظلّ أسير ذكراها.
العطر قصاص مستقبلي. إنّه يوقظ عبق الذكريات. العطر لا يرأف بك. إنّه أكثر الحواس إجرامًا عند الفراق.
حتى قارورة عطر فارغة. قد تتحوّل حين فتحها إلى قنبلة تنفجر فيك. تشلّك. في غياب صاحبها. صهيل عطره الذي بقي بعده عالقًا بزجاجها يغدو عطرًا مشحونًا بالذكريات ينقصه كيمياء صاحبه لينطق.
يا لقارورة ثملة بما فرغت منه.
أكبر متحالف مع الذاكرة. هي تلك القارورة الفارغة من الذكريات. أو بالأحرى التي توهمك بفراغها.
لا تحتفظي بعطر رجل ما عاد في حياتك. و لا ترتكبي حماقة مواصلة شراء عطره لتوهمي نفسك بوجوده، إنّك تشترين ألمك. أو ترشّي عطره عليك كلّما دخلت إلى محلّ للعطور في مدينة.. أو في مطار. كما تفعل صديقة حمقاء تعمل مضيفة طيران. في كلّ مطار تقصد السوق الحرة. ترشّ عطره قبل أن تطير. لتوهم نفسها أنّه ينتظرها في كلّ مطار.. ليطير معها !
أوّل شيء عليك إبعاده تمامًا من حياتك، هو هذا العطر بالذات. ذلك أنّك إن وضعته تكونين قد استحضرت صاحبه كما تستحضر الأرواح الشوق إليه سيهبّ حينها على دفعات كعطر. ينفذ إلى خلاياك يوقظ نسيانك. يهزمك.

***

أحبطي مؤامرة عملائه!


و من عجب أنّي أحنّ إليـــــــــــهم و أسأل عنهم من لقيت و هم معي 
و تحتاجهم عيني و هم في سوادها و يحتاجهم قلبي و هم بين أضلعي


أعترف. كتبت هذا الكتاب لممازحة النسيان. ذلك أنّنا لا نستطيع منازلة الذاكرة بجديّة. هي تملك أسلحة لا قدرة لنا عليها.
تهزمنا الذاكرة لأنّ لها عملاء يقيمون فينا. يديرون شؤونها لحساب حبيب. يتآمرون علينا لصالحه. كلّ حواسك تعمل عميلًا عنده. البعض بمرتبة ضابط اتصال.
كان بيغين يقول " كلّ 5 لدى عرفات له منهم ثلاثة و لي اثنان" و إذا كانت اسرائيل بعميلين اثنين من كلّ خمسة مقربين لعرفات استطاعت نسف القضيّة الفلسطينيّة. فما بالك إن كان الخمسة جميعهم عملاء. و يقيمون فيك، و يعملون لصالح رجل غريب يقول أنّه حبيب. في كلّ حرب كسبتها إسرائيل، ما كانت لتنجح لولا توفّر الخونة و الجواسيس. حواسك توفّر لحبيبك الانتصار عليك. تكتشفين ذلك متأخرًا كما في كلّ قصص الجاسوسيّة.
فقط عندما تحاولين نسيان رجل. يكشف العملاء عن وجوههم. أنت لست في حرب ضدّ رجل. بل ضدّ جيش من KGB-- و CIA - و GESTAPO الهتلريّة . لقد تركهم يخوضون الحرب نيابة عنه داخلك و مضى.
إنّهم يقيمون في نخاعك الشوكي. في دورتك الدمويّة في الشبكة البصريّة لعينيك في خياشيم أنفك و في مسام جلدك.
ما الفرق بين الحبيب و بين المحتل إذن. لقد أقام فيك مستوطنة في مساحة كيانك.
هو بصرك و شمّك و نظرك. هو ما تتفوّهين به و ما تهذين حين تصمتين. هو جلدك فكيف جلدك تخلعين. هو خلاياك و مسامك. هو شيطان أرقك.. و إله نعاسك. هو السمّ الذي تتناولينه على مدار النهار خارج الوجبات. و هو الوجبة التي تقتاتين بها لتبقي على قيد الحياة.
حواسك الخمسة مجنّدة على مدار الليل و النهار لتدافع عنه تطالبك بإحضاره من السماء أو من تحت الأرض.
أكبر فاجعة عندما تدخلين معركة النسيان اكتشافك أن حواسك خانتك. و أن عليك إن شئت إخراج هذا " الجنّ العاطفي " من جسدك أن تعلني الحرب على نفسك. أن تقولي " لا " بملء صوتك. لحاسة تذكّرك بعطره. و أخرى بصوته. و أخرى بمذاق قبلته و أخرى بلمسته. و أخرى بطلّته.. بمشيته.. بضحكته.. بجلسته.. بثيابه.
إنّك باختصار تخوضين حربًا عالميّة بمفردك ضدّ جيوش قوّات الحلفاء مجتمعة !.
كان الله في عونك.. يا مرا !
برغم هذا لا تيأسي جلّ الذين تصادفينهم في الحياة خاضوا مثل هذه المعارك و انتصروا فيها.. تقريبًا !
ذكرياتي.. يا ذكرياتي


لا ننسى شيئًا مما نودّ نسيانه. نحن ننسى كلّ ما عداه
بوري سفيان


أن تنسي شخصًا أحببته لسنوات، لا يعني أنّك محوته من ذاكرتك. أنت فقط غيّرت مكانه في الذاكرة. ما عاد في واجهة ذاكرتك. حاضرًا كلّ يوم بكلّ تفاصيله. ما عاد ذاكرتك كلّ حين. غدا ذاكرتك أحيانًا. الأمر يتطلّب أن يشغل آخر مكانه، و يدفع بوجوده إلى الخلف في ترتيب الذكريات.
ذلك أن الذكريات لا تموت. هي تتحرك فينا تخبو كي تنجو من محاولة قتلنا لها. ثمّ في أوّل فرصة تعود و تطفو على واجهة قلبنا. فنختفي بها كضيف افتقدناه منذ زمن بعيد و مرّ يسلّم علينا و يواصل طريقه.
الذكريات عابر سبيل لا يمكن استبقاؤها مهما أغريناها بالإقامة بيننا.
هي تمضي مثلما جاءت. لا ذكريات تمكث. لا ذكريات تتحوّل حين تزورنا إلى حياة. من هنا سرّ احتفائنا بها. و ألمنا حين تغادرنا. إنّها ما نجا من حياة سابقة.
ليس بإمكان أحد الإدعاء أنّه من يتحكّم في ذكرياته. و لا هو يحتاج أن يبحث عنها في الزوايا خلف عنكبوت الزمن. هي التي تتحكّم فيه.. و هي التي تبحث عنه حين تشاء.
يؤكد رأيي هذا، كتاب المحلّل النفسي باتريك استراد " هذه الذكريات التي تحكمنا " حين يقول " الذكريات تمثّل بشرة جلدنا الداخليّة و تصوغ شخصيّتنا من دون أن ندري. الذكريات التي نتذكرها في مناسبات معيّنة هي مفتاح الحلّ لكثير من المشكلات التي تصبح حياتنا".
بالنسبة للمؤلف الذكريات لا تقيم فينا بل هي تغلّف حياتنا. فهي تمثّل بشرة جلدنا الداخلية. إنّها كلّ ما حولنا من أشياء نحيط أنفسنا بها. ما نلمسه ما نلبسه ما نحتفظ به. ما لا ينفع لشيء و نرفض أن نلقي به. إنها فخّنا !
الذكريات هي هويتنا الأخرى التي نخفي حقيقتها عن الآخرين. حتى أنّ الكاتب يطلق شعارًا جديدًا " قل لي ماذا تتذكّر.. أقل لك من أنت " و هو أصدق شعار نفسيّ قرأته. جرّبوا هذه اللعبة. تعرّفوا على أنفسكم من خلال سؤالكم: ماذا تتذكّرون بالضبط. أيّة ذكريات نجت من النسيان خلال عبوركم متاهات العمر.. أيّ ذكريات لا تفارقكم كحياة تلك هي بالذات الذكريات التي تتحكّم في حياتكم.

***

النسيان يمتلك السلطة و معنى السر
موريس بلانشو


اصنعي من الذكريات.. تبولة!


إلوي عنق الدجاجة التي تأكل عندك و تذهب لتبيض عند غيرك (مثل اسباني)


نموت قاصرين من دون أن نبلغ السن القانونيّة للنسيان. لا نستطيع شيئًا ضدّ الذاكرة. إنّها تقيم في ثنايا الحفريات العاطفيّة. لذا رأى البعض أن الحلّ في التخلص من الذكريات أوّلًا بأوّل كي لا نمنحها فرصة اختراقنا و التمدّد فينا. فما الذكريات سوى تراكم الحاضر.
النيويوركيّون اخترعوا طريقة جديدة لرمي كلّ ما يريدون نسيانه و التخلص منه من ذكريات العام الماضي. فقد وضعوا بمناسبة نهاية السنة مفرمة كبيرة في ساحة " تايمز سكوير " راحوا يلقون فيها ببهجة احتفاليّة، كلّ ما لا يريدون أن يكون له مكانًا في حياتهم بعد الآن.
رجل يرمي صورة صديقته التي تخونه. و آخر يرمي ديونه، و امرأة تقذف هاتفها الخليوي، و أخرى هدايا من حبيب سابق. و نساء يخطبن و يقسمن على النسيان و رجال يلعنون و يضحكون و يصفّقون.
بعد منتصف الليل في الليلة الأخيرة من السنة، كانت الذكريات القبيحة قد انتهت في حاوية القمامة. و غادر الناس الساحة إلى بيوتهم مبتهجين بعدما تخلوا عن الذكريات التي تزعجهم.
لا تحتاجين إلى انتظار نهاية السنة لتلقي بما يزعجك إلى " مفرمة الذكريات ". المناسبات لا تنقصك. كأن تكون ذكرى لقائك به لأوّل مرة. أو مرور عام على صمته و انقطاعه عنك. أو ذكرى آخر لقاء جمعكما. أو ذكرى طعنته و حدادك عليه.
في غياب " المفرمة " ادخلي إلى مطبخ الحبّ و افرمي كلّ ما أصبح مصدر إزعاج و ألم في حياتك. اصنعي من الذكريات المفرومة " تبولة " انقعي برغل الأمنيات التي يبست في الغياب. قصّي رأس بندورة جبليّة لها مذاق شهوات bio. استعيني بسكين ماضٍ لفرم الماضي مرّة واحدة. كي لا تقعي في فخ الاجترار.
طبعًا لا يمكن أن تشتري النسيان بثمن ربطة بقدونس. لكن المهم ليس البقدونس، إنّما السكين. المهم أن تفرمي الذكريات التي تفرمك يوميًّا دون رحمة.
أنصحك أيضًا بفتح براد الماضي. ألقي بكلّ ما تعفّن فيه دون أن تنتبهي لذلك. كلّ ما انتهت صلاحية تناوله و لا جدوى من الاحتفاظ به. المعلبات النصف المفتوحة لأمنيات غطى الصوف وجهها. أحزان طرية كجبنة الكاممبير المستوردة من بلاد ما عادت تصدر الأحلام الورديّة. و ستفتح شهيّة الفئران لزيارتك ليس أكثر.
أمّا ما بقي عندك من خضار في براد الذكريات. فاطبخيها كسكسي و ادعي صديقاتك للعشاء من دون أن تخبريهن بالمناسبة. زيّني مائدة النسيان بشمعدان. تأمّلي الشمع و هو يذوب و اسعدي.. هكذا كنت قبل اليوم.
لقد أنقذتك " المفرمة " من محرقة الماضي ! و لا بأس إن بكيت وحدك في آخر المساء " كلّ ما تنزل دمعة تضوي شمعة" يقول مثل جزائري.












نساء في مهبّ النسيان

النساء دائما ما تقلق على الأشياء التي ينساها الرجال ’ والرجال دائما ما تقلق على الأشياء التي تتذكرها النساء .
محمد خليل 











هذا المخلوق الهاتفيّ الذي يعبث بحياتك

لا عمر لها 
تبلغ سنّ الرشد بقبلة 
و تدخل سنّ اليأس 
بانقطاع هاتفيّ 
كان الله في عون امرأة 
أدركها الحبّ على شفتيك 

تنبيه:


أتمنّى ألّا تفوّتي قراءة هذا الفصل. لأنّك حتمًا ستحتاجين إلى العودة إليه ما دمت حيّة. حتى لا تموتين في حادث صمت معلن، على يد رجل قرّر فجأة أن يقتلك بسكتة هاتفيّة، بعد أن سعى خلال أشهر و ربما سنوات إلى جعلك في حالة إدمان و تبعيّة مرضيّة لصوته.
تجمع النساء على أنّ الأشياء تبدأ غالبًا هكذا:
رجل كأنّ به مسّ من تلفون. لا تدرين و هو يجتاح حياتك هاتفيًّا، نسبة العقل فيه من نسبة الجنون. رجل يهاتفك بعدد ساعات النهار. يبعث لك رسالة حيثما ذهب. ليقول لك شيئًا مهمًّا لا يحتمل التأجيل: يحتاجك كلّ لحظة.
" أنا خارج البيت.. في قلبك " 
" أنا في زحمة السيّارات و قلبي مزدحم بك " 
" أنا عائد إلى البيت.. إليك " 
" أنا أشتري خبزًا.. كلّما اشتريت خبزًا أكلتك " 
" أنا أتعشّى مع أصدقاء و لا جوع إلّا إليك " 
" سأخلد للنّوم.. في عينيك " 
" صباح الشوق يا كلّ صباحاتي " + و تمضي الأيام هكذا و أنت ترافقينه بكرة و أصيلًا... جملة و تفصيلًا حيثما حلّ و في كلّ ما يفعل. و كأنّك مشتركة في خدمة "الخبر العاجل" التي تزودك بالأخبار أوّلاً بأوّل على مدى الليل و النهار.
و لأنّه يهاتفك كلّ حين قد يحدث أن يجد هاتفك مشغولًا. و هنا تولد نواة المشكل الذي ستبنى عليه مشاكل تتوالد أمام اندهاشك من حيث لا تدرين.
فهذا الحبيب الذي تحوّل بحكم المسافة إلى " مخلوق هاتفيّ " يرى في انشغال هاتفك انشغالًا عنه.. و ربما خيانة له. فالهاتف.." هاتفه ". و ليس من المفروض أن يكون لك شغلًا عداه. حتى و إن كنت محرّرة في قناة إخبارية عالميّة.
تسألني صديقتي و هي على حافة البكاء " ماذا أفعل لقد بدأت المشاكل بيننا.. كلّما وجد الهاتف مشغولًا قامت القيامة و انقطع عن مهاتفتي يومًا أو يومين، أُبشّرها " ذات يوم سينقطع لأيّام.. ثمّ لأسابيع.. و ربّما لأكثر.." تصيح " لكنّني أحبّه .. أنت تدرين كم أحبّه ليس في حياتي غيره. إنّه حبّ حياتي لا أريد أن أخسره ".
لكن يا عزيزتي منذ اللحظة التي دخلت سوسة الشك إلى قلبه أصبحت مهدّدة بخسارته. سيصدّق السوسة و لن يصدّقك !
لقد كان العشاق أسعد و أكثر طمأنينة و ثقة في بعضهم البعض.. قبل أن يأتي ألكسندر غراهام بيل - لا سقى الله قبر والد ولده - و يخترع لنا الهاتف يكفيه لعنة أنّه ما استطاع أن يتصّل و لو مرّة هاتفيًّا بأمّه و لا بزوجته.. لأنّهما كانتا مصابتين بالصمم !
عبثًا أشرح لصديقتي أنّ كما الثورة تأكل أبناءها يأكل الهاتف عشاقه. على يده يكون حتفهم. و عليها الاستعداد منذ الآن لقطع حبل السرة الهاتفي الذي يوصلها بذلك الرجل على مدى الليل و النهار.
في ذلك العشاء الذي جمعنا، دمعت عيناها لأنّ صديقة أخرى من إحدى نجمات الإعلام الخليجي أكّدت لها رأيي و هي تفاجئنا بالاعتراف أنّها منذ ثلاث سنوات تعيش خارج مجرّة العشاق للسبب نفسه. صحنا مندهشات " و لم تحبّي أحدًا منذ ذلك الحين ؟! " قالت " لا.. كان هو حبّ حياتي ".
أمّا هو فما يصدّق أن تكون امرأة على ذلك القدر من الجمال و النجوميّة و الشهرة وفيّة له. قالت له السوسة " كيف تخلص لك و حولها هذا القدر من الأثرياء و المشاهير " المؤلم حقًّا أنّه لا يدري أنّها ما زالت على عصمته. أكان سيسعد أم سيحزن لكلّ هذا لهدر. و كيف تراه فسّر قرارها بعدم الاتصال به أبدًا مذ انقطع فجأة عن مهاتفتها. ربّما ظنّها مشغولة بحبّ آخر و هاتفها كقلبها خارج الخدمة. فتمادى في القطيعة.. و في الخيانة.
عدت من ذلك العشاء مثقلة بالغيوم العاطفيّة. لا أفهم كيف تتظافر جهود سوء الفهم و سوء الظن و سوء الحظ لاغتيال كلّ هذه القصص العاطفيّة الجميلة. من دون أن يدري الطرف الآخر كم كان آثمًا و ظالمًا في مدّه و جزره الهاتفي. 
دون أدني شعور بالذنب تموت قلوب النساء بسبب رجل دخل حياتهن بكلّ ذلك الاجتياح، ثمّ غادرها بكلّ تلك القسوة، من دون أيّ شرح ليتسلّى بتحطيم قلب امرأة أخرى يهرب إليها من الأولى.. وهلمّ جرى.
أيكون فائض الكلام بين العشاق قد قتل الحبّ ؟ فائض التفاصيل التي يحتاجها الحبّ ليحيا و لكنّه لا يحتاجها ليحلم. الحبّ يحتاج إلى غموض.. إلى أسرار صغيرة لا يترك لها الهاتف " المرضي " مساحة. لذا يصبح حبّ العشاق أقوى و أعنف بعد الانقطاع الهاتفي. إنّه يجبر كلّ واحد على صنع حياة افتراضيّة للآخر بما يعرف عنه من عادات سابقة و من أسرار. فيعود الحبّ على ألمه جميلًا كما في الأزمنة الغابرة. في العواطف الكبيرة لكبار العشاق فقط لا تقتل القطيعة بل تحيي. إنّها تؤجّج الحبّ و تزوّده بالوقود الذي يحتاجه: تحدّي الزمن. بالوفاء لشخص لا تدري ما هو فاعل على الطرف الآخر من الحياة. لأنّ ما تعرفه عنه من عادات و ما قال لك على مدى أشهر و أعوام يجعلك تثقين في معدنه.
برغم ذلك كم من الهواجس و الوساوس ستراودك أمام صمته. فالصمت مساحة الالتباس العاطفي. ستشّكين مع الوقت في كلّ إشارة حتى في الصوت النسائي الآلي الذي يردّ عليك.
" أكره المرأة التي تقول: إنّ الاتصال بالرقم المطلوب غير ممكن حاليًّا. كيف أثق بأنّها ليست من مجموعة النساء اللواتي يحطن بك !" تقول ماري القصيفي.

ذاك الكبرياء القاتل للحبّ


يبلغ الحب القمة متى تنازلت المرأة عن عنادها و الرجل عن كبريائه 
'' أنوري دي بالزاك ''


لا تنازلي رجلًا بتقديم مزيد من التنازلات. في التبضّع كما في الحبّ الرجل لا يحبّ التنزيلات. يريد ما ندر و غلا.
ذات يوم - أكيد - سيختبر معدنك بقدرتك على الصبر على انقطاع كأنّه قطيعة. قد يدوم اختفاؤه أيامًا أو أسابيع أو أشهرًا. و قد يكون النهاية التي لا تدرين بعد بها.
فليكن.. ادخلي حلبة صمته. ستكبرين بالصبر عليه. استمتعي بالانقطاع عنه. لا تعيشي قطيعته عذابًا. عيشيها تمرينًا في الكبرياء و إعلاء شأنك. " ما أقوى من الحب سوى الكبرياء عند أمنع النساء".
يومًا بعد يوم ستتوقّفين عن عدّ الأيام التي لم تسمعي صوته فيها. و المناسبات و الأعياد التي أخلفها قصدًا، برغم أنّه عايد أناسًا لا يعنون له ما تعنين.
لن يكون الأمر سهلًا. لكن غدره بك هو وقود تحديك، فتزوّدي به ما استطعت. عليك أن تكسبي عادات جديدة لقتل عاداتك القديمة. و قبل هذا كلّه عليك أن تغذّي إحساسك بالأنفة في مواجهة من كان أقرب إنسان إلى روحك. و غدا ألدّ أعدائك لأنّه يملك مفاتيحك، و يعرف المداخل غير المحصنة لقلبك. و يعرف كم أنت ضعيفة تجاهه.
لا تضعفي و تطلبي رقمه، لأنّك ستخسرين عزّة نفسك من دون أن تكوني قد كسبته. في هذه المزايدات بالذات على الكبرياء و الجفاء يموت الحبّ الكبير أرخص ميتة من أجل إعلاء شأن عاشقين يتلوعان و يشقيان في الوقت نفسه.
لا أعرف جريمة أكبر من هذه تجاه أنفسنا و تجاه الحبّ. و لا أعرف خسارة أكثر فداحة و حماقة.
و لكن ما دامت هذه اللعبة الإجراميّة هي التي يحلو للرجال أن يلعبوها معنا لا نملك إلّا أن ننزل إلى الحلبة و نكسب الجولة. حتى لو اقتضى الأمر بكيّ قلبنا ف" آخر الدواء الكيّ!".
لي صديقة هزمها الشوق وخانتها يدها بعد أسابيع من القطيعة، فطلبت رقم الرجل الذي كانت تحبّه. و حين قطع الهاتف في وجهها. أشعلت سيجارة و كوت بها يدها اليمنى حتى كلّما رأت آثار الحريق على يدها كرهته و رفضت يدها أن تطلبه مجددًا. 
راح يتمادى صدًّا لأنّه اعتقد أنه كعادته بإمكانه أن يذهب بعيدًا في ظلمها، ثمّ يجدها في انتظاره متى عاد. ما تخيّل لحظة أنّها هذه المرة لن تنتظره. فقد دخل إلى حياتها رجل توّجها أميرة و أحبّها و دلّلها كما لم يفعل رجل. و عشقها حدّ تقبيل أصابع قدميها و لم يلحظ يومًا آثار الحريق على يدها.
في آخر أخبارها، جاء الحبيب الأوّل من بلاده ليودعها و هو على مشارف الموت بعد أن تدهورت صحته بسبب مرض فاجأه و هو في عزّ رجولته و كامل عنفوانه. قال لها أنّه خلال أربع سنوات ما نسيها يومًا و أنّه ما أحبّ سواها.
و ما زالت صديقتي تبكي و لا تدري كيف عليها أن تتصرّف. هاتفتني تقول " عندي لك قصّة لا بدّ أن تكتبيها. تذكرين فلان... لقد عاد".. صحت " لا معقول ".. قالت " عاد يودّعني ".. قلت " أما افترقتما منذ سنوات ؟ ".. قالت " يودّعني هذه المرّة لأنّه قد يموت ".
عندما تزوّج في بلاده امرأة غيرها ما ودعها. في كلّ بلاد سافرنا إليها معًا، كنت أراها تبكيه. كلّما رأت امرأة تحدّث حبيبًا على الهاتف. كلّما استمعت إلى أغنية من بلاده. كلّما تزوّج اثنان.
صديقتي التي كانت قبل سنوات تبكي بسبب ظلمه و هجره، عادت في عزّ حبّها الجديد تبكي عليه. عرضت عليه أن تعيش ما بقي من عمره معه. أن ترافقه إلى مستشفيات العالم. أقسمت له أنّها بمعجزة حبّها قادرة على شفائه. لكنّه أجابها أنّه كان يريدها زوجة لا ممرضة. و غادر إلى قدره.
لقد زاده مرضًا شعوره بوجود حبّ آخر في حياتها جهدت لإخفائه عنه، كي لا تزيد من ألمه.
ثمّة نوعان من الشقاء. الأوّل ألّا تحصل على ما تتمنّاه. و الثاني أن يأتيك و قد تأخّر الوقت و تغيّرت أنت و تغيّرت الأمنيات بعد أن تكون قد شقيت بسببها بضع سنوات !
ما فتئت أسأل نفسي: من الظالم أو الأكثر ظلمًا في هذه القصّة؟
لعل القدر الذي يملك كلّ الأجوبة، أجاب بأنّ حبيبها كان الأظلم لنفسه و لها. لقد اعتقد أنّ بإمكانه أن يتخطّى حبًّا كبيرًا. و يبني حياة زوجيّة على أطلاله. لكن أمام الموت و في لحظة الصدق الحقيقيّة ارتفع صوت القلب ليطالبه بزوجة قلبه. لقد اكتشف جريمة أن نموت بعيدين عن قلبنا. 
لماذا كابر إذن كلّ تلك السنوات ؟ 
لماذا كان يشقى و يشقيها به ؟ 
لماذا كان يبكي في السرّ.. و يبكيها ؟ 
لماذا و هو البدويّ الغيور كغزال عربيّ تركها لرجل غيره؟ 
من الأرجح أن احتمال خسارتها لم يكن في حسبانه. فالرجل يعتقد أن المرأة موجودة أصلًا لانتظاره و أنّها أضعف من أن تأخذ قرار الانفصال أو تلتزم به. لكنّ ثمّة حدًّا يصبح فيه الإخلاص إهانة للذات.
وأشهد أنّها أخلصت له حتى بعد الفراق. أخلصت كما تخلص امرأة عصريّة تقع في حبّ شيخ قبيلة. و ما كان شيخًا. كان رجلًا أحبّها ببداوة. و ما توقّع كم بإمكان امرأة أن تعطي. و كم في وسعها أن تنتظر حتى يأتي القدر يومًا و يهديها حبًّا ينسيها شقاءها.
يعتقد الرجل و هو يتخلّى عن حبّ حياته، أنّه ينتصر لكبريائه. فتقبّل الخسارات الفادحة لمجرد رفع التحدي ليس أكثر، هو جزء من فحولة تاريخنا العربي، الذي يضحّي فيه الحاكم المستبد بوطن ويسلّمه للمحتل حتى لا يخسر ماء وجهه و يتنازل عن عناده !
يأبى الرجل أن يعود إلى حبّه الكبير بعد قطيعة معتذرًا ومنكسرًا. تربيته تمنعه أن يرى في لحظة ضعفه أمام الحبّ أجمل لحظات عمره على الإطلاق. 
إنّه الحبّ الذي كان يمكن أن يولد مرة أخرى من رماده و من غيابه و جراحه أكثر جمالًا ونضوجًا.
أكثر من مرّة يتمنّى لو طلب رقمها. هو لا يتوقّع أن تشهق امرأة على الطرف الآخر للخط. و تعطيه من الحبّ أكثر مما يتوقّع. ذلك أنّ المرأة تعشق من يعود إليها ليقول " لا حياة لي بعيدًا عنك " في الواقع هي لا تزدري إلّا الطّغاة، و الجبناء أمام العواطف.
غير أنّ الرجل المتشاغل عن الحبّ، المتجبّر على الحبيبة. لا يكتشف إلّا بعد فوات الأوان صدق تلك المقولة السويسريّة " لا تندم و أنت على فراش الموت لأنّك لم تحصل على ترقية بل لأنّك لم تقض الوقت الكافي مع من تحبّ ".
لقد وضع في حسبانه كلّ شيء إلّا الموت.
الموت الذي تموت في حضرته كلّ الأكاذيب و تنتهي به المزايدات العاطفيّة. لا كبرياء أمامه لكبير. إنّه الحقيقة التي يصغر أمامها الجميع.
لحظة يحضر الموت. هل يبقى لرجل من صوت ليقول لامرأة بينه و بينها قارات من الفراق و التحدّي، أنّه أحبّها حدّ الموت.
أمّا الأكثر ألمًا، أن ترحل هي قبله و تتركه ما بقي من عمر ينزف ندمًا لأنّه لا يدري ماذا يفعل بعد الآن بكلّ الكلمات التي لم يقلها لها و ستموت معه.. إن لم تقتله.
أمام قصّة صديقتي التي ما زالت تعيشها بكاءً كلّما هاتفتني. فكّرت أن على العشاق المتناحرين المزايدين على الأذى بشراسة الحياة و عنفوانها.. أن يتوقّفوا و لو ليوم ليفكّروا في احتمال موت أحدهما خلال أشهر.. و سنوات القطيعة.
ليستحضروا بخيالهم جثّة الحبيب هامدة باردة قبل أن تسلّمها الأيدي إلى التراب. ليبكوه حيًّا حتى لا يبكوه ميتًا، عندما يكون الوقت قد تأخر إلى الأبد. و ما عاد له من عيون ليرى دموعهم عليه. عندما لا يعد لطعناتهم على جسده من إيلام.. سيغدو الألم من نصيب الذي كان ممسكًا بالخنجر!
كم من قصص حبّ كان يمكن إنقاذها لو فكّر العشاق بمنطق الموت لا بمنطق الحياة. فهل يعتبر المحبّون؟!
***

عندما أحاول أن أعرف ما إذا كنت أحبّ شخصًا ما أتصوّره ميتًا. و أراقب كيف يستجيب جسمي لذلك.
الإعلاميّة إيمي جينكز



يا ظالم لك يوم...
" تنام عينك و المظلوم منتبه يدعو عليك و عين الله لم تنم "


حكى الأصمعي أنّه رأى رجلًا يدعى أبا السائب من بني مخزوم متعلّقًا بأستار الكعبة و هو يقول: اللّهم ارحم العاشقين، و اعطف على قلوب المعشوقين بالرأفة و الرحمة، يا أرحم الراحمين. قال الأصمعي: يا أبا السائب أفي هذا المقام تقول هذا المقال؟
قال: إليك عني! الدعاء لهم أفضل من حجّة بعمرة، ثم أنشأ يقول:
يا هجر كفّ عن الـــهوى و دع الهوى للعاشقين يطيب يا هجر
ماذا تريد من الذين جفونـــــــهم قرحى و حشو صدورهم جمر
و سوابق العبرات فوق خدودهم هطلًا تلوح كأنّها القــــــــــطر
صرعى على جسر الهوى لشقا ئهم بنفوسهم يتلاعب الدهـــــر

قرأت هذه القصّة بعدما أديت العمرة قبل سنة من الآن. و لو علمت آنذاك أنّه يجوز للمحبّين أن يرفعوا لله شكواهم. ويدعون و هم في بيته على أحد، كما يدعون بالخير على آخر. لاستفدت من عمرتي لتصفية حساباتي. خاصّة أنّ من رافقني كنّ يقلن لي " أطلبي.. أطلبي ما تشائين. اسألي الله كلّ شيء يخطر في بالك " و كنت أرى الناس يطوفون مردّدين أدعية و لا أدري ما أطلب من الله غير المغفرة و الصحة و العافية لي و للمسلمين. دائمًا استحيت أن أسأل الله شيئًا له علاقة بالحياة الدنيا. كنت أقول أنّ الله يدري ما أريد و لو شاء لأعطاني إيّاه من دون أن أطلبه منه. حتى قرأت أنّ الله لا يحبّ من لا يسأله، و يرى في سلوكه تكبّرًا يستحقّ عليه العذاب.
يا للمصيبة ! الأمر إذن أصبح يستدعي إعادة نظر و ربما إعادة العمرة.
و في عمرتي القادمة سأستعد إن شاء الله للأمر بطريقة عمليّة فأحمل معي قائمة واضحة كاملة بأسماء مكتوبة بلونين: الذين أدعو لهم بالأزرق و الذين أدعو عليهم بالأحمر. خشية أن تتلخبط عليّ الأسماء و أنا بين يديّ الله. خاصّة أنّ إحداهن زادتني خوفا حين قالت لي أنّ الدعوات قد تضيع في بريد السماء إن لم تتوفّر فيها شروط الدعاء. و منها أن ترفقيها باسم أمّ الذي تدعين له.. أو عليه! و قالت ثانية "بل اسم أبيه هو الأهم فالمسلم ينادى عليه يوم القيامة على اسم أبيه".
تصوّروا كلّ هذه الدعوات غير محدّدة الهويّة كيف بربكم تجد طريقها إلى السماء. 
لا أصدّق.. أنّك تدعين لمحمد في الجزائر فتذهب دعواتك لمحمد آخر في باكستان. و تدعين على عبد الله و لا تدرين على أيّ واحد من الملايين الذين يحملون الاسم نفسه من ماليزيا إلى الصومال ستحلّ اللعنة.
في هذه الحالة. كلّما ندر الاسم قلّت نسبة احتمال أن ينتهي الدعاء عند غير الذي يعنيه الداعي.
وكنت سعدت لو كان الأمر كذلك ، لاقتصار اسم أحلام عليّ و على المطربة الإمارتيّة أحلام كإسمي علم .
فالدعوات حينها لا تخرج عن إطارنا نحن الاثنتين. ومن هذا المنطلق وجدتني معنية بها , وبدأ يراودني الشك في أن تكون كثيرا من دعوات الخير التي سعيت لجمعها على مدى حياتي قد انتهت عندها. بعد أن أعلنت أكثر من مرّة أنّ ثروتها ما شاء الله تقارب المليار دولار! 
+ بما أنّ دعوات الخير كفيلة بالضراء فإن الأمر يحتاج إلى مبادرة من طرفها لإعادة توازن السراء في ما بيننا. 
أمّا في حال رفضها لهذا الاقتراح فأنا أطالبها بأن تعلن عن اسم أمّها حتى لا أتلقّى نيابة عنها دعوات من يدعون عليها ممّن تشاجرت معهم على مدى مسارها الفنيّ. خاصّة أنّ الالتباس زاد بيننا مذ تم منحها دكتوراه فخريّة.. تصوّروا حتى إذا أراد أحدهم لمزيد من الضمان لدعواته أن يحدّد بأنّه يعني " الدكتورة أحلام " شخصيًّا.. فدعاؤه أيضًا سينتهي عندي. !
ممّا يجعلني أفكّر في أن أتنازل عن هذا اللّقب الذي أمضيت خمس سنوات في متاهات السوربون للفوز به. والذي في جميع الحالات لم أستعمله في حياتي. غير أني لا أستطيع أن أتنازل عن اسمي لكونه اسمي الحقيقي .
الأمر إذن أكثر تعقيدًا ممّا يبدو. فإن شئت الدعاء على الرجل الذي عذّبك و أبكاك و طلّع روحك.. " وطلّع عينك " كما يقول المصريّون. عليك أن تكوني مسلّحة باسم أمّه و هذه لعمري " أمّ المعارك " و " أمّ المصاعب " كيف تطلبين من رجل اسم أمّه إن لم تكن حماتك أو مشروع حماة!
هنا كلّ واحدة و شطارتها.. و كلّ واحدة و غباء الرجل الذي عليها أن تفتك منه هذا الاسم قبل أن يفتك بها. و في هذا الموضوع بالذات لا أملك من أجلكن أيّة حيلة, فأنا لم آخذ الموضوع بعد مأخذ الجدّ. لكن لكوني روائية، قد أعود يومًا وأقترح عليكنّ بعض السيناريوهات لهذه المهمّة.
إنّ كلّ ذكائك الأنثويّ يقاس بهذا الامتحان.
إحدى الصديقات تنصحكن بالمباشرة بسؤاله عن اسم أمّه في أيام التعارف الأولى. فسعادته حينها بحبّ جديد , تجعله جاهزًا في البدء للبوح بأيّ شيء . بما في ذلك الأسرار العسكريّة التي أؤتمن عليها ويهدد الإفشاء بها أمن الدولة.
نصيحة أخرى من الصديقة نفسها. سجّلي الاسم فورًا في دفتر. تحسّبًا ليوم ستعلنين عليه النسيان و تنسين من جملة ما ستنسين في حملة " نفض الذاكرة " اسم أمّه، في الوقت الذي تحتاجينه الأكثر.. لتدعي عليه! 
أدري أنّ رجالًا يقرؤون الآن هذه الصفحات و يقولون " أرأيتم كم النساء شريرات ! أيعقل أنّ تلك المرأة التي أحبّتنا بطيبة و حنان هي الآن تتضرّع لله كي يهلكنا؟".
أجيب: بلى.. نعم.. أجل يا رجل.
إنّه الظلم الذي يخرج امرأة عن طورها. ثمّ الأمر لا علاقة له بكوننا نساء فقد سمعتُ رجالًا يدعون على حبيباتهن لفرط الألم. فبعض النساء ظالمات و جبّارات أيضًا. القضية هنا تتعلّق بكوننا عاشقات. 
لا بدّ للأمر أن يطمئن الرجال. فأن تدعو عليك امرأة يعني أنّها ما زالت تحبّك. و أن تدعو مرّة لك و مرّة عليك يعني أنّها لم تفقد الأمل تمامًا في عودتك. ثمّ إنّها أيضًا تخاف أن يستجيب الله حقًّا لدعائها فتجنّ و تكون أوّل من يموت حزنًا عليك!
لذا من نعم الله علينا أنّه لا يستجيب لدعاء المحبّين لأنّهم أصلًا في حيرة من أمرهم لا يدرون ماذا يريدون منه بالتحديد. و لنا في جميل بثينة إمام العشّاق نموذجًا عن تذبذب رأيّ المحبّين و تناقض مطالبهم و دعواتهم وصلًا و هجرًا.
فجميل بثينة الذي سُميَ على حبيبته لفرط هيامه بها. و القائل:
إذا خدّرت رجلي و كان شفاؤها دعاء الحبيب كنت أنت دعائيا
حدث أن فقد من لوعة الهجر صوابه، و راح يدعو على بثينة بالعمى. و هو دعاء يبدو كأنّه معمّم على الرجال منذ الأزل و إلى اليوم. فقد سمعت قبل عشرين سنة أحدهم يدعو في الجزائر على قريبة لي رفضت الزواج منه قائلًا " الله يعميك و لا تجدي من يقودك !"
أمّا جميل بثينة الذي لقي حبيبته بعد تهاجر كان بينهما طالت مدّته فتعاتبا ساعة. فقالت له: ويحك يا جميل تزعم أنّك تهواني و أنت الذي تقول:
رمى الله في عينيّ بثينة بالقذى و في الغرّ من أنيابها بالقوادح!
فأطرق طويلًا يبكي ثمّ قال بل أنا القائل:
ألا ليتني أعمى أصم تقودنـــي بثينة لا يخفى عليّ كلامـــها
فقالت: و ما حملك على هذه المنى ؟ أوليس في سعة العافية ما كفانا ؟
فكيف تريدون أن يستجيب الله لدعاء عاشق يدعو على الحبيبة بالعمى، ثمّ يندم على هول دعائه عليها فيعود باكيًا و يدعو على نفسه أن يعمى عوضًا عنها و أن تكون هي من تقوده !
تصوّرن لحظة لو أنّ الله استجاب في المرّتين لدعائه. أما كان الاثنين قد عميا. 
أدري أنّ كلّ هذا الكلام لن يثني بعض القارئات عن الدعاء على الحبيب أو على الزوج الغادر. و أنّ لا شيء يطفئ حرقتهن غير البكاء بين يديّ الله. شاكيات ظلم من أحببن و من أخلصن له فغدر بهن.
لأولئك أقول أبشرن " فمن ظلم العباد كان الله خصمه ". 
و عندما يكون الظلم حقيقيّ , و الجور و الأذى كبيرين , فلا بدّ لله سبحانه أن يثأر لكُنّ ممّن مكر بكنّ و هو خير الماكرين.
للقارئات الموجوعات، الطالبات للسلوان و النسيان أقدّم هذه الأدعية التي جمعتها لكُنّ من الصديقات و بعضها من دعواتي الخاصّة.
و الآن يا شاطرات، إن فزتنّ بالحصول على اسم أمّه. عليكنّ اختيار التوقيت المناسب لرفعها إلى السماء. فإن فاتكن شهر رمضان و العشر الأواخر و ليلة القدر. عليكنّ بصلاة الفجر. فلا دعاء يردّ لواقف بين يديّ الله في هذه الساعة. صلين ركعتين ثم ابكين بحرقة المغدور بها. و ادعين بما شئتن من الدعوات المقترحة أدناه:
دعاء المؤمنة:
اللّهم اجعله نسيًا منسيًّا. اللّهم امسحه من قلبي كما مسحت الحزن من قلب محمد.

دعاء المظلومة:
انتقم يا ربّ يا منتقم على كلّ لحظة صدق كنت فيها معه صادقة وفيّة فجازاني عليها غدرًا و مكرًا. لتعد إن شاء الله عليه ألمًا عظيمًا.
دعاء التقيّة:
اللّهم أنت خصمه أوكلتك أمره فأشهدني فيه على جبروتك فقد كان يا ربّي جبّارًا.
دعاء الوليّة:
إن أوصلك أحدهم بأذاه حدّ المرارة، و اتهمك بما ليس فيك، و شهّر بك. ليكن دعاءك "اللّهم إنّي تصدّقتُ عليه بعرضي أنت الأدرى بي فكن وكيلي عليه".
دعاء الشريرة ( سمعت هذا الدعاء قبل عشر سنوات من صديقة لبنانيّة تدعو به على رجل أحبّته ):
"الله يبعتلو شلل و طولة عمر".
دعاء المخدوعة (دعاء سمعته في المغرب العربيّ لإبطال الأداء الجنسيّ للرجل): 
" يا ربّي اجعلو حيط و النساء خيط.. و حشمو مع كلّ مرا".
و هو أفظع دعاء و أمكره. فكيف لخيط أن يخترق حائط! و مطلب هذا الدعاء أن "يتبهدل" الرجل مع كلّ امرأة حدّ استحيائه من نفسه!

أمّ الدعوات:
ستسألنني " و ما هو دعاؤك أنت؟ "
دعائي يا عزيزاتي ظاهره خير و باطنه شرّ: 
" اللّهم أعطه من كلّ ما أعطاني أضعافه ". و هو دعائي على كلّ من ظلمني.
لا أعرف دعاءً أكثر إنصافًا و أكثر مكرًا في آن. لأنّك تعرفين تمامًا كم كان أذاه كبيرًا قياسًا إلى إحسانه , و غدره مجحفًا مقارنةً بخيره.
بإمكانكنّ الآن أن تخلدن إلى النوم مطمئنات. أفضل للمرء أن ينام مظلومًا على أن ينام ظالمًا.







تذكّري ليلة الجديّ!


لا الألم 
بل مكانه بعد أن يزول 
مكانه الذي له 
يبقى موجعًا 
لشدّة ما يزول 
بسام حجّار


ثمّة حكمة بدويّة يحلو لأمّي أن ترويها.
+ يقال أنّ امرأة من إحدى قبائل البدو المقيمين في الجنوب الجزائريّ. ذهبت مرّة تزور ابنتها التي تزوّجت و انتقلت للعيش في كنف قبيلة أخرى.
ففرحت البنت بمجيء أمّها أيّة سعادة. و ذبحت جديًا احتفاءً بها. حين عاد زوجها في المساء ذهب قبل أن يدخل الخيمة يتفقّد أغنامه. فإذا بجديّ ينقص من الحساب. فدخل على زوجته فوجدها تعدّ العشاء. فراح يضربها ضربًا مبرّحًا لأنّها ذبحت الجديّ.
من قهرها، تظاهرت الأمّ بالنوم و لم تتناول العشاء. و قبل الفجر شدّت الرحال إلى قبيلتها. بعد فترة جاءها مرسول بين القبائل يخبرها بوفاة زوج ابنتها.
فذهبت لزيارتها فوجدتها أرضًا تجذب شعرها و تلقي الأتربة على نفسها حدادًا و أسًى على زوج " تمنّت لو التراب غطّاها بعده ".
فقالت لها الأم و هي تراها في تلك الحالة " ابكي.. ابكي.. و زيّني بْكاك.. و اذكري ليلة الجديّ " . فتذكّرت المرأة حينها كم بكت على يد زوجها في ليلة الجديّ يوم أبرحها ضربًا عن ظلم. فتوقّفت عن البكاء و قامت و نفضت عنها التراب. و سرى هذا القول حكمة بين النساء منذ ذلك الحين.
قبل أن تبكي رجلًا و تلطمي و تشقّي ثيابك. تذكّري " ليلة الجديّ ". و تلك الكدمات التي اخترقت زرقتها قلبك. ذلك التجريح... و تلك الإهانات. التي كان الحبّ يغفرها و يخفيها. و ها هي اليوم الذاكرة تعرّيها. بعد أن رفع عنها الحبّ الحصانة.
صديقة صحافيّة، ظلّت تهذي بحبّ رجل كمجنونة و تصفه لي على مدى ثلاث سنوات كما لو كان ابن زيدون في حبّه الخرافيّ لولادة بنت المستكفي. كان الأروع كان الأصدق كان ملكًا على الرجال. لكنّه كان في لحظات غضبه يقول لها أشياء موجعة اعترفت بها لي الآن فقط بعد مضي سنوات. لأن بإمكانها الآن أن تحكي عنها. قال لها مرّة " أنت كذبة كبرى.. أتعتقدين أنّك صحافيّة كبيرة.. ثمّة مليون امرأة أهمّ منك و أجمل منك... " فلانة " مثلًا أشرف منك مليون مرة. تتمنّى لو فقط سلّمت عليها و لا أفعل..".
مضت سنوات و ما استطاعت صديقتي أن تنسى أن يعايرها الرجل الذي أحبّته بامرأة أقلّ منها شأنًا ونبلًا.
" فلانة " هذه كانت صحافيّة جاهزة لتبيع نفسها مقابل أن تحضر مؤتمرًا في الخارج. كلّ ما يعنيها أن تتواجد في كلّ مكان عساها تحقّق شهرة ما. بينما كانت صديقتي تأبى أن تدقّ باب مدراء المؤسّسات الإعلاميّة، وترفض أن تستباح كرامتها مقابل أيّ مكسب مهما غلا. 
لذا ظلّت لفترة دون عمل كي لا تعطيه سببًا للغيرة. ما كان لها من شغل إلّا تدليل الرجل الذي تركت كلّ شيء من أجله عساه يطمئنّ و يتزوّجها. لكنّه لم يطمئنّ برغم ذلك و لا كان معنيًّا بالفرص التي أضاعها عليها. و في ليلة من ليالي " الجديّ " راح يضربها بما أوتي من ذكورة بعد أن خيّل له أنّه رآها تبتسم أثناء العشاء للنادل!
أسالها مدهوشة " كيف بقيت مع رجل كهذا ؟"
تردّ " كانت له خصال جميلة خصال نادرة تنسيني عيوبه. كان حنونًا و وفيًّا و شريفًا و كريم النفس. لكنّه كان عدوانيًّا في غيرته، كثير الشكوك عنيفًا في لفظه، نوبات غضبه لا منطق لها و لا تطاق. حتى عندما أتذكّرها الآن أبكي كما لو أنّي أعيشها من جديد".
ذلك أنّ الألم يستيقظ متأخّرًا. إنّه يعيش طويلًا.. بعد الذكريات الجميلة.
الألم هو ظلم الآخر لك. و تجنّيه عليك. هو قسمك الذي لا يصدّقه. و صدقك الذي يشكّك فيه. و دموعك التي يسترخصها.
ثمّ ذات يوم تقولين "كفى"!! 
لا يمكن لظلم كهذا أن يكون حبًّا. ستصفقين الباب خلفك و تمضين. لتتركينه لملايين النساء اللائي كان يراهن " الأهم " و " الأشرف " و " الأجمل " و " الأصدق "... و " ال...". هو لهن الآن. ما عاد الأمر يعنيك.
حزمت صديقتي حقيبتها إلى نيويورك لتعمل في الأمم المتحدة. لم تأخذ معها دموعًا و لا ندم. أخذت ذكرى ليلة الجديّ !





كلام أقلّ...

ينبغي للإنسان الذي يريد أن يعيش أن يقول نصف الحقيقة و يخفي نصف الشعور.
جان كوكتو


المشكل عبارة عن مجموع كلمات إذا دخلت حوزتها تصبح ألفًا.
إنّها فتيل يمكن إطفاؤه بالتسامح أو بكلمة اعتذار من الطرف المخطئ فتنازل أحد الطرفين عن كبريائه أو عن حقّه لا يعدّ خسارة بل هي التضحية الجميلة التي سيكبر بها في عين الحبيب و ينقذ بها الحبّ من فكيّ التحدي.
لكن هذا " المشكل الفتيل "، قد يتحوّل بالعناد إلى نار لا يمكن السيطرة عليها حين تتغذّى من حطب الكلمات القاسية التي احتفظ بها كلّ واحد في قلبه ليوم كهذا.
الخلافات العاطفيّة تكبر لأنّنا عند كلّ خلاف لا نواجه المشكل الجديد الطارئ. بل نعود في مواجهتنا مع الطرف الآخر إلى استعراض قائمة المشاكل و التي يستعرضها الرجل غالبًا في كلّ مناسبة، واحدة، واحدة، ضمن لائحة المآخذ و التهم التي جمعها على مدى العلاقة من يوم لقائكما... و إلى يوم القيامة. مرفوقة بكلّ ما أسدى إليك من خدمات عاطفيّة يوم انتشلك من حزن سابق و غفر لك أخطاء اقترفت معظمها حبًّا فيه.
يفعل ذلك على طريقة فيديل كاسترو الذي كانت بعض خطبه تدوم سبع ساعات بسبب إصراره كلّ مرّة على تذكير الشعب الكوبي بكلّ ما حقّق له من إنجازات و منّ عليه من رفاهيّة خلال نصف قرن من الحكم. و كان الوقت يمتدّ إلى حدّ يكفي معه لمستمعيه المساكين أن يمرض منهم من كان معافًى و يموت من كان مريضًا.
و تحبل نساء و تنجب من يفاجئها المخاض أثناء الخطاب المفدّى و حدث للرفيق الإله أن كان هو من سقط فاقدًا الوعي لفرط كلامه.
فلا تدعن الكلمات تغتال العشّاق.
و قد كان يكفي كلمة واحدة لإنقاذ العشق !

نصيحة:

من الرجال من لا يعلم أنّ الكلمات كالرصاصة لا تسترد. و قد يفرغ فيك في لحظة غضب ذخيرته من الكلام الذي يفاجئك بأذاه. فما توقّعت ذلك الحبيب قادرًا على حمل ذلك الكمّ من الشر في نفسه.
إنّ الغضب يفضح طينة الرجال. و قد قال أحد الحكماء ناصحًا " من غضب منك ثلاث مرات و لم يقل فيك شرًا اختره صاحبًا ".
و قال الأحنف بن عيسى " يا بنيّ إذا أردت أن تصاحب رجلًا فأغضبه، فإن أنصفك من نفسه فلا تدع صحبته، و إلّا فاحذره ".
احذري رجلًا سريع الغضب. يصعب عليه السيطرة على انفعالاته أيًّا كانت خصاله، و ربما كانت خصاله لا تعدّ و كان له قلبًا طيّبًا. و كان حبيبًا نادرًا. لكن نوبة غضب واحدة يلقي فيها عليك بحممه و بالجمر المتطاير من فمه. سيحوّل قلبك إلى مدينة مدمّرة ( كشرنوبيل ) يصعب عودة الحياة النقيّة إلى رئتيها.


خراب ما كان جميلًا


" و كما خرّبت حياتك هنا في هذه الزاوية الصغيرة - فهي خراب أنّى ذهبت "
كافافي



دعاني إلى فنجان شايٍّ بمناسبة مروره ببيروت. على غير عادتي قبلت الدعوة. قلت عساه يحتاجني رسولة لصديقتي التي انقطع عنها منذ أشهر.
قال و قد أشعل سيجارته الثالثة : 
-لقد شفيت منها و سأحبّ - ثمّ كرّر بصوت أعلى- سأحبّ ! 
لم أقل له أنّ حبًّا تسبقه نواياه ليس حبًّا. و أنّ رجلًا في نيّته أن يحبّ لا يحتاج إلى إعلان ذلك بصوت عالٍ. و لا أن يوصل الخبر لمن شفي منها.
كانت ملامحه أكثر قسوة و تعبًا من أن تتوافق مع ما يتلّفظ به. كانت من يدّعي الشفاء منها قد تفشّت فيه كما تفشّى فيها. و كان حبّهما كمرض خبيث في مراحله الأخيرة قد شوّه كلّ شيء.
رجل دمّره الشكّ يجلس أمامي. ليس لظنونه من منطق. لكنّه يصرّ عليها. فهو يحتاج أن يكون الضحية ليشفى. إقناعه بالعكس يخلّ توازنه و يطيح بالملف الذي بنى عليه دفاعه و يجترّه دون كلل.
طلبني ليشهدني على خراب حبّ كبير. رجل عهدته راقيًا و شهما يطلق الآن رصاصه الطائش كيفما اتفقّ على من أحبّ. يعرض اطلاعي على رسائلها الهاتفية إليه.
أقول :
- هذه امرأة تمنّت أن تسبقك إلى الموت حتى لا تغادر قبلها. فكيف تغادرها حيًّا و تتخلّى عنها 
يردّ :
- أنت مخدوعة بها مثلي.
لا أمل. هو الذي كان يغار عليها من ثيابها قال، أنّ أسعد أيّامه يوم يسمع أنّها سعيدة مع رجل آخر !
نكتة ما استطعت أن أضحك لها. كانت خارجة من عمق الألم و القهر.
كم يكون قد تعذّب ليقول كلامًا كهذا. و كم تعذّبت صديقتي التي أعطت و ما استبقت لنفسها شيئًا. لأنّها ما توقّعت أن يجيء يوم كهذا !
كم انتظرته و قالت كلّما أغريتها بإنهاء عذابها، و فتح قلبها لغيره " لا بعده إلّا التراب !"
هو لا يصدّق شيئًا مما أقوله عنها.
دافعت عن أسطورة حبّهما ما استطعت. لكن الألم أعماه عن سماع صوت غير صوت وسواسه و غيرته.
فكّرت أنّه برغم ذلك لم يلامس عمق القهر بعد، سيبلغه بعد سنوات، عندما يكون الحبّ بينهما قد مات و يكون قد أحبّ أخرى، و أحبّت هي سواه. و يلتقيان مصادفة في مساء الحياة. و قد انطفأت بينهما الحرائق.
يومها فقط، و هي تروي له تفاصيل حدادها عليه و وفائها له سيصدّقها، و يخترقه الخنجر الصدئ للندم.. كيف تركها من يأسها فيه تمضي لسواه ؟!
حين افترقنا كان خرابه قد انتقل إلى قلبي. خفت على الحب مما رأيت. خفت على كلّ حبّ حاضرًا و مستقبلًا. و حزنت مسبقًا من أجل كلّ عشاق العالم. 
+إن كان صرحًا كذاك ينتهي هكذا فعلى الدنيا السلام. أيّة جدوى ممّا نكتبه عن الحبّ إذن ؟
كانا يعتقدان أنّ حبّهما أقوى حتى من الموت. لكن حبًّا أقوى من الموت لا يقوى على أصغر حشرة. تلك السوسة اللامرئيّة للشكّ التي تنخر بوسواسها شجرة الحبّ من الداخل ستجعلها تهوي ذات يوم بطولها الفارع أرضًا برغم أوراقها الخضراء.
افترقنا. ، رأيته يبتعد بخطًى واسعة كرجل مسرع نحو قدر ما. 
***

الرجل المنتعل نسيانه 
نسي أن يربط حبل حذائه 
حتمًا 
سيتعثّر بالذكريات 



تجمّلي بذاكرة البدايات


"بنيت قصورًا فاتنة إلى حدّ أنّ خرائبها الآن تكفيني"

كان عليّ أن أنقل رسالة النهاية إلى صديقتي.
كيف أقول لها أنّ الرجل الذي أوقفت حياتها عليه أصبحت خارج حياته. لماذا لم يبلغها بقراره قبل أشهر ؟ حتما كان قصده هدر المزيد من وقتها فبينما كان هو يتداوى منها.. كانت هي في انتظاره تمرض به !
خفت عليها أن تنهار لسماع الخبر. فقد كانت تثق في عودته. ذلك الحريق الجميل الذي اشتعل بينهما و أضاء العالم. مهما حدث ستبقى منه شررات متناثرة في القلب جاهزة لإضرام نار الحنين فيهما. لكنه أراد إشعارها أنّ كلّ شيء بما في ذلك الذكرى الجميلة بينهما قد انطفأت .

+ حضرتني قصّة أخي ياسين يوم في حادث مريع حطّم سيارة أختي الجديدة. حين قادها أثناء زيارته للجزائر و خرج من الحادث حيًّا بأعجوبة.
قال لها يومها و هو يعود إلى البيت تحسبًا لرد فعلها:
- عندي لك خبران. الأوّل خبر سعيد و الثاني خبر سيء.. بماذا أبدأ ؟ 
أجابت صوفيا مندهشة :
بالخبر السعيد
قال: 
كسبت أخًا.. لقد بعثت اليوم حيًّا! 
سألته عجلى: 
- و الخبر السيء ؟ 
قال :
- لقد خسرت سيارتك.. لقد تحطّمت تمامًا !.
حين رأت صوفيا حال السيارة التي خرج منها ياسين حيًّا. نسيت خسارتها المادية على فداحتها، و ظلّت لأيّام كلّما رأت ياسين حمدت الله على بقائه حيًّا.
دخلت على صديقتي. فوجدتها تنتظر بلهفة تقريري عن ذلك اللقاء. قلت لها و أنا أقاسمها قهوة.
- عندي لك خبران. خبر جميل و آخر سيء. بماذا أبدأ ؟
قالت مذعورة:
- بالخبر الجميل.
قلت:
- أبشري لقد كسبت نفسك.
سألت عجلى:
- و الخبر السيء؟
- لقد خسرت ذلك الرجل.
أعادت فنجان القهوة إلى الطاولة و لمعت دمعة في عينيها.
قلت:
- لا تحزني ما عاد من شيء يمكن إنقاذه. هو نفسه ما عاد يشبه نفسه.
قالت: 
-مثله لا يتغير
قلت :
- سوءالظن عندما يتمكن من أحد يغيره 
قالت:
- أأخبرته كم أخلصت له؟
قلت :
- ربما في أعماقه هو يدري ذلك. لكن صوت تلك " السوسة " كان أعلى من صوت قلبه. لقد قال فيك كلامًا موجعًا أراد حتمًا أن أنقله لك، لو سمعته لمتّ قهرًا..
- أريد أن أسمعه 
- لا داعي لمزيد من الأالم 
- لا ترأفي بي أريد أن أعرف كيف يتحدّث عنّي الرجل الذي أحببت حدّ الموت ويريد اليوم موتي 
- ليس هو الذي كان يتكلّم. هذه لغة تلك الحشرة. التي تنخر قلبه هو رجل نبيل و شهم. لو لم يكن كذلك لما كنت أحببته أصلًا.
- لكنّني أفوقه نبلا ما ذكرته يومًا إلّا بالخير. لماذا يشوّه الرجال امرأة عندما يغادرون ؟ لماذا يلوكون شرفها في المجالس ؟ أليس لهم أخوات ؟ أليس لهم بنات ؟
قلت و أنا أرى دموعها:
- لا تبكي إن من يشوّه امرأة أحبّته لا يشوّه الا نفسه و يبشّع ما كان جميلا في ماضيه, و ذاكرته لن تغفر له ذلك. هل تعرفين قصاصًا أكبر من هذا أن يلتفت المرء إلى الخلف فلا يرى إلّا الخراب؟ لا تزايدي عليه بشاعة و دمارًا.. أبقيه جميلًا في ذاكرتك. لا تتذكّري منه إلّا ما كان جميلًا و استثنائيًّا بينكما. لحظة الحبّ الخرافيّة يوم رأيته لأوّل مرة. أوّل رسالة هاتفية وصلتك منه.. أوّل مرّة دقّ هاتفك و كان هو على الخط.. أوّل مرة قبّلك فخانتك رجلاك.. أوّل مرّة انتظرك عند بوابة مطار.. أوّل مرة جلس أمامك في مطعم.. توقّفي عند روعة البدايات و دعي له بشاعة النهايات. ما دام هو الذي اختارها. صدّقيني عندما تترفّعين عن أذاه و تغفري ظلمه لك ستصبحين أجمل. و سيمكنك حينها أن تحبّي من جديد بسعادة أكبر.
- لكنّني ما كنت أريد أن أحبّ يومًا سواه.
- برغم ذلك لن تستطيعي بعد الآن أن تحبّي رجلًا أرسل لك معي كيسًا من التهم و الإهانات.
لا مفرّ ربما كانت تحتاج أن تسمع أذاه لتشفى منه. فتحت الكيس. قلت لها كلّ شيء دفعة واحدة. وصفت لها شظايا الرصاص الذي تلقيته نيابة عنها. ظلّت تسألني عن كلّ التفاصيل. عن كلّ كلمة قالها. عن عدد السجائر التي دخنها. عن الثياب التي كان يرتديها. عن لون شعره بعدها. عن الساعة التي وصل و غادر فيها.
ثمّ.. كما لو أنّها تناولت جرعات الدواء دفعة واحدة. أصبحت خلال لحظة امرأة أخرى. ثمّة من يولد من طعنة. و ثمّة من يموت في قلبنا إثرها.
ما رأيتها بعد ذلك تبكيه أو تأتي على ذكره. لكنّها كانت تبدو لي أجمل في كلّ مرة ألتقيها.
***

لا يولد البشر مرّة واحدة يوم تلدهم أمّهاتهم و حسب، فالحياة ترغمهم على أن ينجبوا أنفسهم. 
غبريال غارسيا ماركيز


من قصص النساء الغبيات


يعتقد الرجل أنّه بلغ غايته إذا استسلمت المرأة له. بينما تعتقد المرأة أنّها لا تبلغ غايتها إلّا إذا شعرت أن الرجل قد قدّر ما قدمته له
بلزاك


القصّة الأولى

لا تتنهدن بعد الآن أيّتها النساء. لا تتنهدن أبدًا. فالرجال خادعون أبدًا
شكسبير 


كانت تقيس حبّه لها بالسجائر التي لا يدخنها. تقول " كلّ سيجارة لا تشعلها هي يوم تهديني إيّاه . يضاف إلى عمر حبّنا.
كم منّت نفسها بإنقاذه من النيكوتين. لكنّه يوم أقلع عن التدخين، أطفأ آخر سيجارة في منفضة قلبها. تركها رماد امرأة. و أهدى أيّامه القادمة لامرأة تدخّن الرجال.

القصّة الثانية

المرأة ناقة تساعد الرجل على اجتياز الصحراء


حيث سافرت، كانت تشتري له جاكيتًا و بدلات و ربطات عنق و قمصان. حتى كلّما خلع شيئًا منها عاد فارتداها. و عندما فاضت خزانة قلبه بحبّها. خلعها و ارتدى امرأة سواها. فقد أصبح أكثر أناقة من أن يرتدي " أسمال حبّ ".

القصّة الثالثة

إنّ المرأة إذا تعلّقت بالرجل كانت أسبق منه إلى التصديق، وكان خداعه إيّاها أسهل من خداعها إيّاه.. 
عباس محمود العقاد


كلّما نزل هاتف جديد إلى الأسواق، أهدته إيّاه. كي تطيل عمر صوته و كي يكون لها من أنفاسه نصيب. أمنيتها كانت أن تصير الممرّ الحتميّ لكلماته. أن تقتسم مع الهاتف لمسته. أن تضمن لها مكانًا في جيب سترته. أن تكون في متناول قلبه و يده.
بعد الهاتف الثالث، طلّقها بالثلاث. ترك قلبها للعراء خارج " مجال التغطية ".
و دون أن يقول شيئًا. دون أن يقدّم شروحًا. أعلن نفسه " خارج الخدمة ".
في الواقع، كان قد بدأ يعمل خادمًا بدوام كامل لدى امرأة يقال أنّها تدعى " الخيانة ".






القصّة الرابعة

" الجمال يوجد في عين الذي ينظر إليه "


أعوام و هي تقول له " كم أنت وسيم ". كانت تراه بعيون القلب. و عيون الماضي و عيون الغد. و عيون النعمة. و عيون الامتنان للحياة. و عيون الأغاني و عيون الأشعار. و عيون النساء و عيون الوفاء.. و عيون الغباء.
كلّ عيونها كانت مشغولة بتلميع تمثاله. يوم أحبّته غدت كلّها عيون.
ما تركت لنفسها من آذان لتسأل: لماذا لم يقل لها يومًا " كم أنت جميلة " ! بينما كلّ العيون من حولها كانت تقول لها ذلك كان حبّها فضفاضًا إلى حدّ غطّى كلّ عيب فيه. و حبّه ضيّقًا إلى حدّ، لم تبق شعرة في وجهها لم يطالها الملقط إلّا و رآها. 

القصّة الخامسة


المرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحبّ . . والرجل يحبّ ليسعد بالحياة
جان جاك روسو


ما كانت قبله امرأة و لا كان قبلها حيًّا.
يوم التقت به كان موليًا ظهره للحياة.لم يغازل قبلها غير الموت , يستعجل الرحيل. يقتل الوقت بإطلاق النار على أيامه، كما في لعبة إلكترونيّة.
أحبّت شاعرية كآبته. نخوته. براءة مشاعره. إخلاصه لذاكرته. طفولته المتأخرة. راحت تنفخ فيه من حياتها ليحيا، كما لو كانت أمّه. تقاسمت معه أنفاسها حمته بخوفها. حبّبت له الجمال و الفصول و المطر و البحر و السفر و الشعر و البوح و الرقص. حبّبت له أن يحبّ. أن يكون رجلًا. أهدته كنوز الأمل حتى ينسى طريقه إلى ضرّتها... المقبرة.
ذات يوم جاءها في كلّ أناقته. سعيدا كما لم يكن يوما إرتدى البدلة التي اشتراها معها. دعاها إلى نزهة بمناسبة تخرّجه من مدرسة البهجة.
+ في السيارة وضع أغانٍ كانا يرقصان عليها معًا. لحقت به فرحى. لكنّه أوقف السيارة فجأة و طلب منها أن تنزل.
+ تركها عند باب المقبرة ترتجف غير مصدقة . و مضى يعقد قرانه على…الحياة.

القصّة السادسة


لم تطلب من الله سوى أن يبعث لها رجلًا. يحبّها و يحميها. يهديها اسمه و تهديه ذريّة صالحة. و عندما دخل حياتها أمير لم تصدّق سخاء القدر. حطّت طائرته في قلبها و نزل منها تسبقه سلال الورود و الهدايا و وشوشات هاتفيّة تقول " ستكونين لي ".
أيام من الدوار العشقي... ثمّ فتحت عينيها يومًا على أزيز طائرته. طار الحلم نحو امرأة أخرى و معه حلمها بثوب أبيض .
+ ما زالت منذ أعوام في المطار تراقب حالة الهبوط و الإقلاع. هي لا تتوقّع عودته. لكن ما عاد بإمكانها أن ترضى بغير حبّ يأتي من السماء في طائرة خاصّة.. ما استطاعت أن تنسى أنّها كانت يومًا أميرة.. لكنّها نسيت لأعوام أن تعيش كامرأة.

* * *

معظم الأمراء كالأطفال مفرطون في الدلال لكنهم سريعوا النسيان .
جان لورون دالميير 









القصّة السابعة


أحبّها. دلّلها. عشقها.. خاف عليها. حماها. بكاها. أبكاها. ما غار عليها من الآخرين، غار عليها من الفشل. أرادها كبيرة كما لو أنّه أنجبها. أرادها الأولى في كلّ مادة. قسا عليها كي لا تقبل بأقلّ من القمّة. صقلها كي تلمع كالماسة حيثما وُجدت. وضعها أعلى السلم ثم سحب من تحتها السلم حتى لا تنزل درجة عن أحلامه.
عبر حياتها كنهر، و مضى إلى مصبّه صوب البحر دون أن يلتفت إلى الخير الذي تركه على ضفافها... 

تلك الأبوّة العاشقة حين تنسحب تترك خلفها مذاق يُتم أبديّ. ما استطاعت نسيانها.
.لتشفى منه راحت تقلّده.. أصبحت أمّ من أحبّت بعده. أحبّته دلّلته. عشقته. خافت عليه. حمته. بكته. أبكته. ما غارت عليه من الأخريات، غارت عليه من الفشل. أرادته كبيرًا كما لو أنّها أنجبته. و خذلها ذلك الرجل...
[ الحبّ يُنتقم لنفسه ].















تانغو النسيان

كان ذلك غدًا لأنّي ما زلت أحبّك
كان ذلك البارحة لأنّك نسيتنـــي
غادة السمان





الحذاء الموجع.. لحبّ جديد



نحن نرتدي قلوبنا على أقدامنا.. إنّ الأحذية هي أفضل المؤشّرات على ما يمرّ به الناس من حالات شعورية. الأحذية مزيّنة بالثقوب و أحيانًا بالندوب
جون سوان (متخصّصة في تاريخ الأحذية)


الحبّ يؤسس نفسه على ذاكرة جديدة. يحتاج إلى نادل ينظّف طاولة الحبّ ينفض عنها الغطاء قبل أن يجلسك عليها.
نهرب من الذكريات المفترسة. إلى حبّ جديد سيفترسنا لاحقًا. لكنّنا نريده برغم ذلك، هربًا من حبّ سابق. نحن تمامًا كمن يهرب من حريق يشبّ في بيته، بإلقاء نفسه من أعلى طابق. لا يهمه أن يتهشّم. المهم ألّا يموت محترقًا. أن ينجو بجلده من ألسنة النار. و لا يتنبّه لحظتها إلى ما ينتظره أرضًا و هو يلقي بنفسه إلى المجهول.
عندما تلجأ إلى حبّ جديد لتنسى حبًّا كبيرًا. توقّع ألّا تجد حبًّا على مقاسك. 
سيكون موجعًا مزعجًا كحذاء جديد. تريده لأنّه أنيق و ربما ثمين. لأنّه يتماشى مع بدلتك لكنّه لا يتماشى مع قلبك. و لن تعرف كيف تمشي به. ستقنع نفسك لمدة قصيرة أو طويلة وأنّك إن جاهدت قليلًا بإمكانك انتعاله. لكنّ "صانع الحذاء يريدنا أن نتألم كي نتذكّره". ستدّعي أن الجرح الذي يتركه على قدمك هو جرح سطحي يمكن معالجته بضمادة لاصقة. كلّ هذا صحيح. لكنك غالبًا ما لا تستطيع أن تمشي بهذا الحذاء مسافات طويلة. قدمك لا تريده. لقد أخذ على حذاء قديم مهترئ.. مشى به سنوات. و لهذا قال القدماء " قديمك نديمك " وأنت في كل خطوة تتقدمها لا تملك الا أن تعود بقلبك الى الوراء .
قد تقول لك صديقات و أنت تسيرين مع رجل وسيم أو ثري أو مهمّ " كم أنت محظوظة بهذا الرجل! " وحده قلبك الذي تنتعلينه و يمشي بصعوبة إلى جوارك.. يطالبك بالعودة إلى البيت و إخراج ذلك الحذاء القديم من صندوق الماضي.
حين حاولت إقناع كاميليا بفتح قلبها لحبّ جديد. و القبول بالحديث إلى رجل آخر و لو على الهاتف. رفضت الفكرة تمامًا. قالت " إن خانه هاتفي سيخونه غدًا قلبي و بعدها جسدي. ألست من قلت إنّ حبًّا كبيرًا و هو يموت أجمل من حبّ صغير يولد ؟"
أسقط بيدي. قلت " بلى ". قالت " ما أريده منك هو أن تساعديني على البقاء على قيد الحياة بينما داخلي يموت هذا الحبّ الكبير. لا أريد أن أفوّت يومًا.. أو لحظة من احتضاره العظيم. للأسد هيبة في موته ليست للكلب في حياته. حتى و هو يموت لن أستبدل بجثّة هذا الأسد رفقة كلاب سائبة ! "
مشكلتي مع صديقاتي أنّهن قارئاتي. و حين يشهرن في وجهي كلماتي يهزمنني. ما عدت أعرف لكاميليا دواءً. فهي تريد أن تنسى و لا تريد. و تريد أن تشفى و لا تريد. و تريد حذاءها القديم و تدري أنّها في النهاية يوم تتأكّد من أنّه اهترى تمامًا و لا اسكافيّ يمكنه إصلاحه. ستحتاج إلى حذاء جديد كي لا تواصل الحياة حافية !
على اللائي يشقين في الحياة بسبب ألم حذاء جديد أو ذكرى حذاء قديم، أن يحمدن الله كثيرًا على نعمة امتلاكهن أقدامًا. أعني قلبًا مشين به في دروب الحبّ. ثمّة من جاء و مضى من دون أن يبرح مكانه. لم تمنحه الحياة قدمين.. عاشقين . و أولئك لم يمنّ عليهم الله حتّى بنعمة الشقاء والعذاب من الحبّ.
***
بقيت أتذمر من عدم امتلاكي حذاءً حتى رأيت رجلًا بلا قدمين
كونفوشيوس











طائر الحبّ الذي ما كنت تنتظرينه


لن أبقى طويلًا هنا.. لكن جميل أن تأتي
عباس بيضون


شهران و أنا أواظب على مهاتفتها يوميًّا كي لا تضيع جهودي سدًى. فقد تعلّمت أنّ في الحبّ كما مع المضادات الحيويّة لا بد من إتمام العلاج حتى آخر يوم و آخر حبّة دواء. تفاديًا للانتكاسات العاطفيّة التي لا يعد يفيد معها شيء بعد ذلك حين يستفحل داء الحبّ و يعود أقوى.
كانت صديقتي في تحسّن دائم. لكنّها كانت تحتاج إلى حبّ لتعود إلى الحياة. طبّقت كلّ نصائحي أصبحت أكثر جمالًا و اهتمامًا بنفسها. أصبحت أكثر انشغالًا بهواياتها. لكن لا رجل دخل حياتها ربما لأنّها ما زالت تحرس باب القفص تنتظر منذ عام عودة طائر الحبّ الذي مضى.
هاتفتها ذات مساء أعرض عليها مرافقتي الى أمسية شعرية لشاعر كبير يزور بيروت. لم أترك لها مجالًا للرفض. قلت " سأمرّ لأصطحبك معي كوني جاهزة.. أعني كوني جميلة بعد الآن سأصطحبك إلى كلّ مناسبة ثقافية..".
أمام كسلها و ترددها قلت " غادري القفص طائرك لن يعود طالما ذبذباتك تقول له أنّك في انتظاره. نسيت أن أعلّمك الدرس الأهم. فقط عندما لا تنتظرين الحبّ يعود. و عندما لا تتحرّشين به يجيء صاعقًا و فتاكًا كما أوّل مرة.
عندما نزلت من البيت. كدت أشهق و أنا أراها قادمة. صحت بها ممازحة " أنا مجنونة لأدخل إلى الصالة معك.. كم أنت جميلة اليوم ! " قبّلتني و قالت " بل أنت الأجمل.. أحبّك ".
كآخر مرّة قبل سنوات يوم رافقتني إلى مناسبة كهذه كنت أرى الجميع يحتفون بها يأتون للسلام عليها. لكنها فقدت صوتها بعد أن غدا الصمت مهنتها. 
ثمّ فجأة، ما عادت تتابع الحديث من حولها. تجمّد نظرها و هي ترى رجلًا بمظهر مميّز يلج إلى البهو. كأنّما الرجال اختفوا، فلم يبق سواه رجلًا بين الحضور.
ذهولها انتقل إليّ. ما كاد يراها حتى توجّه الرجل نحوها. كأنّه جاء من أجلها، برغم كونه بدا متفاجئًا و هو يلمحها.
لم يصافحها. لم يقبّلها على وجنتيها. لم يقل تقريبًا شيئًا، لكن كلّ شيء فيه كان يضمّها.
ما رأيت مشهدًا عشقيًّا أكثر عنفًا و التباسًا. حتى هي المخرجة تجاوزت صاعقة المصادفة خيالها السنمائي لكأني جئت بها لتلقاه. ربما امتنانا لي قالت وهي تعرفه بي : 
- صديقتي الكاتبة ...
أضافت الى اسمي صفة الكاتبة كما لتقول أنني من شارك القدر في كتابة هذه المصادفة.
رفع الرجل نحوي نظرة آسرة دون جهد . مد يده يصافحني بفرح مهذب . قال فقط :
- سعيد بمعرفتك 
لم يبدو عليه ما يشي بأنه قرأني أو عرفني . لعله سمع بي , أو لعله لم يسمع . رآني يوما ما على صفحات الجرائد او لم يرني من قبل . 
كانت حواسه كما ذاكرته مأخوذة بالمرأة التي ترافقني . وكنت سعيدة أنهما نسيا حضوري الصامت المنسحب في حضرة الحب .
ابتعدت كي يتبادلا الاشتياق .
. ثمّ رأيته يودّعها و يمضي صوب قاعة المحاضرات.
تأخّرنا عن الالتحاق بالقاعة. كانت تتعمّد ألّا تدخل معه في الوقت نفسه فتغذّي الإشاعات. كان واضحًا أنّها لم تستمع إلى شيء ممّا ألقي من كلمات. راحت تبحث عنه بعيون قلبها. كانت ركبتاها ترتجفان بعض الشيء.
كلّ ما قالته:
- لن تصدّقي ما يحدث.
و حين أعدت طرح السؤال عليها " ماذا يحدث ؟ " التزمت الصمت. أو لعلّها لم تسمعني. قلبها ما كان يستمع إلّا إلى دقّات قلبه الذي يخفق في مكان ما في القاعة.
في السيارة و بعد شوط من الصمت. حاولت استدراجها لاعتراف ما قلت:
- كأنّي أعرف ذلك الرجل الذي سلّمت عليه. لا أدري أين رأيته من قبل.
قالت ممازحة هربًا من سؤالي:
- ربما صادفته في كتبك. ألم تقولي " أجمل حبّ هو الذي نعثر عليه أثناء بحثنا عن شيء آخر". 
لم أفهم.. أتكون عثرت على حبيبها حين يئست من انتظاره و ذهبت عساها تلتقي بسواه. أم هي عثرت على سواه أثناء بحثها عنه. المؤكّد أنّه حبّ قديم اشتعل بعد غياب من رماده.
ما كانت جاهزة لفتح أيّ حديث. هي أصلًا لم تحدّث أحدًا عدا ذلك الرجل. كأنّها جاءت لتكسر به حداد صمتها. تركتُها تعيش ذهولها به.
قلتُ لها و أنا أودّعها " بعد غد سنحضر العرض الأوّل لفيلم.." ردّت " اعذريني، تدرين أنّني لا أحبّ هذه المناسبات".
قلت مازحة " أفهم ذلك.. يكفي أن تحضري مناسبة كلّ أربع سنوات.. لتعودي بحبّ. برغم ذلك لن أدعك تعودين إلى خمولك سأهاتفك غدًا.. ربما غيّرت رأيك ".
في الغد عبثًا حاولت الاتصال بها بتوقيت ساعتنا الصباحيّة. كان خطّها مشغولًا، و كنت مشغولة أيضًا بالاستعداد للسفر. بعد يومين عاودت الاتصال بها عند التاسعة صباحًا. قالت أنّها استيقظت باكرًا و أنّها تأخذ فطورها على الشرفة. سألتني إن كنت أودّ المرور بها لنتناول الفطور معًا. أجبتها أنّني على أهبة سفر و لا وقت لي.
- كم ستتغيّبين.
- ثلاثة أسابيع.. لكن اطمئني سأهاتفك من الجزائر بتوقيت موعدنا.
- معقول ؟ الأمر مكلف. لا تهاتفيني رجاءً.
علّقتُ مازحة:
- و ما دخلك في مصاريفي ؟ أنا أهاتفك لأنّي أحتاج أن أهاتف أحدًا عند الساعة التاسعة !
ضحكنا كثيرًا. 
قالت:
- إذن دقّي دقّة واحدة عند الساعة التاسعة.
قلت:
- صدقت. في النهاية لا يحتاج الحب الى أكثر من دقة السعادة تكفيها دقّة واحدة... و أيضًا التحايل على جبروت العادات الهاتفية !
احترمت وعدي كي لا أكسر عادتي.
على مدى أسبوعين كنت أدقّ دقّة على هاتفها عند التاسعة بتوقيت بيروت، الثامنة بتوقيت الجزائر، السابعة بتوقيت لندن. 





















إنّه الجنون... مجددًّا



" ربّما كان من الخير أن نحبّ بعقل و رويّة و لكن من الممتع حقًّا أن تحبّ بجنون ".
البارونة أوركزي


حال عودتي إلى بيروت، استعدت عادتي الهاتفيّة. بدأتُ صباحي بالاتصال بكاميليا بتوقيت موعدنا عساني أعرف أخبارها. أخيرًا دقّ الهاتف في بيتها ما كان مشغولًا هذه المرّة كما في كلّ مرة حاولت الاتصال بها من الجزائر . لكن المفاجأة كانت أن ردّ عليّ صوت رجل!
من صدمتي اعتذرت منه و أعدت طلب الرقم. لكن الصوت نفسه ردّ على الطرف الآخر من الخط.
سألته غير مصدقة تمامًا:
- هل يمكن أن أتحدّث إلى كاميليا ؟
أجاب الرجل:
- إنّها عند الحلاق.
- التاسعة صباحًا عند الحلاق ؟!
كانت تلك المفاجآت مجتمعة أكبر من أن أستوعبها. كيف أشرح له أن التاسعة صباحًا هي " ساعتي " و أنّه ليس من عادة كاميليا أن تغادر البيت في هذا الوقت.
ثمّ. من هو هذ الرجل ؟ السؤال الأهم هو هذا بالتحديد. لكن بأيّ حقّ أطرح عليه سؤالًا كهذا و هو في بيتها. و يردّ على هاتفها في غيابها.
قلت معتذرة:
- أنا صديقتها.. أحاول الاتصال بها منذ أيام لكن خطّها مشغول دائمًا. أردت الاطمئنان عليها ليس أكثر.
- إنّها جيدة.. فقط هي مشغولة بالاستعداد للسفر. سنسافر بعد الظهر. لذا هي مزدحمة بعض الشيء.
- تسافران اليوم ؟!
كانت نبرتي شبيهة بنبرة عشيق غيّور اكتشف خيانة حبيبته.
حاولت تخفيف وقع سؤالي، بسؤال آخر.
- إنها مفاجأة... تسافران إلى أين ؟
- إلى اليونان..
علّقتُ بنبرة زوج مخدوع:
- متى قرّرتما هذه السفرة ؟
- البارحة... أو بالأحرى منذ زمن. 
لم أناقش الرجل في ما يقوله. كنت أريد مناقشتها هي. متى دخل هذا الرجل في حياتها ؟ أيكون هو ذلك الرجل الذي التقت به ذلك اليوم في البهو ؟ و هل يمكن أن تسافر مع رجل التقت به قبل أيام ؟ مثل هذا التصرف لا يشبهها. أو لعلّ الآخر عاد. لماذا لم تخبرني بذلك إذن ؟ لعلّها خافت أن أعود و أحذّرها منه. استنادًا إلى عام من العذاب. و ماذا لو كان صديقًا قديمًا أو مشروع حبّ سابق وجد الآن فرصته لدخول حياتها. فكثيرون كانوا يتمنّونها حبيبة و يحسدون من اختارته و أخلصت له من دون الرجال. كان في وفائها المرضيّ له إهانةً معلنةً لرجولتهم ربما عادوا الآن ليجرّبوا حظّهم. 
كنت سأستدرجه للكلام. عساه يقول ما يشي به. لكنّه هو من قال ما فاجأني:
- سأخبرها أنّك اتصلت. ثمّ أضاف بضحكة مخاتلة.. ألست صديقتها التي تحرّضها على النسيان؟
أفقدتني سخريته المهذّبة صوتي. و امتلأت غيظًا. كيف لم تحتفظ بسرّ كهذا. و أفشت به لأوّل رجل دخل إلى حياتها. أو لذاك الذي عاد إليها و قضيتُ شهرين أقنعها بنسيانه. يا لحماقة النساء!
قلت:
- كنت فقط أساعدها كي تتماثل للشفاء.
- تقصدين تتماثل للشقاء. و عندما تكون قد نسيت كلّ شيء هل ستكون أسعد ؟ وُجد الحبّ لينسيك الموت. لذا كلّما تنازلت عن مساحة من ذكرياتك تقدّم الموت و احتلها.
انقلبت كلّ الأدوار و أصبحت في دور المتهم وجدتني أدافع عن نفسي:
- أنا ما أردتها أن تتخلّى عن ذكرياتها. بل فقط عن رجل عذّبها و أبكاها و أشقاها و نسيها.
- من قال أنّه نسي ؟ أتعتقدين أنّ وحده الفيل يتذكّر ؟ و وحدها التماسيح تبكي ؟ و وحده النسر يُخلصى ؟
أيكون ذلك الرجل عاد بعد عام من الغياب و هو الآن يصفي حساباته معي ؟ يا لتلك الحمقاء. لكأنّها قضت فترة غيابي في الحديث عني.
سألته ممازحة تلطيفًا للجوّ:
- عذرًا.. أتكون نسرًا ؟
جاء جوابه مراوغًا:
- كان جميلًا لو كنت نسرًا. أنا مجرّد رجل. لكن النساء عامةً لا يفرّقن بين النسور و الصقور. النسر لا يحطّ على جيفة و لا يعود إلّا لأنثاه.
- و لماذا يتخلّى عنها إذن ؟ أهو نداء المدى.. و لأنّ جناحيه أضخم من أن يبقياه أرضًا ؟!
- لا.. مأساة النسر أنّه أسد يطير. إنّه أسد السماء. لكن أنثاه لا ترى فيه إلّا طائرًا. ماذا تعرف النساء عن غيرة الأسد و أنفته ؟ عن جنونه حين يشكّ في أنثاه فيعود لينكّل بصغارها.
- على علمي هو يفعل ذلك حين يريدها و تمانع.
- جميل.. يبدو أنّك تعرفين عن الحيوانات أكثر ممّا تعرفين عن الرجال !
- معلوماتي تقتصر على الحيوانات التي أحببت.
- في المرة القادمة أحبّي نسرًا كي تطمئني إلى كونه سيعود. فالفيل يملك ذاكرة انتقاميّة..
- و لهذا يموت وحيدًا !
- و هل أحببت فيلًا أيضًا ؟!
- كنت سأفعل طمعًا في وفائه. لكن عيوب الفيل أكبر من حسناته لذا ألغيت المشروع. سأكتفي بحبّ رجل.
- لماذا تعتقد النساء أنّ الرجال جميعهم خونة ثمّة سادة للوفاء جاهزين للموت عشقًا. كما ثمّة نساء خائنات يقتلن في الرجل رغبته في الإخلاص. الرجل يحلم بامرأة يخلص لها بإمكانه أن ينتظرها عامًا و أكثر سيستعين بذكراها على كلّ نساء الأرض فقط من أجل شهقة اللقاء حين يعود لها.
ظننتني أمسكت بدليل على أنّه الحبيب السابق. سألته:
- هل أفهم أنّك عائد من الماضي ؟
ضحك ضحكة ماكرة و قال:
- الماضي؟ لا أنا رجل الحاضر.
- و لماذا تدافع عن الماضي إذن ؟
- أنا لا أدافع عن الماضي. أنا أؤمن بالحيوات العدّة لقلب واحد ليس أكثر.
أسقط بيدي. هذا رجل خارج التقويم الزمني العاطفي. لن أعرف أبدًا من يكون. لكنّني أتوقّع أن يكون أحبّها بجنون في زمن ما.
كما حين قال:
- أتظنين العشاق الذين انصرفوا باكرًا مستغرقين في النسيان ؟ عندما يتعذّر عليك أن تحبّ أكثر أحبّ أقل. كلّما ينسحب الحبّ يعود أقوى. إنّه يتغذّى من فقدانه. صمت بعض الشيء ثمّ واصل.. تلك اللبؤة كنت هي كلّ حين و كانت أنا أحيانًا. و هو ما لا يقبل به أسد !
تراه كان يعني صديقتي ؟ كنت أعدّ دفاعي عنها فأنا أعرفها بقدر ما يعرفها و أكثر. أنا صديقتها منذ خمس عشرة سنة و إن كان رجلًا أحبّته يومًا في الماضي فهي حتمًا أخلصت له. لكن الحبّ لا يكتفي و لا يشبع إنّه التهام و افتراس للآخر. كلا العاشقين يرى أنّ ما أعطاه أقلّ مما أعطي. و أنّه لم يفترس حبيبه تمامًا و كليًّا ثمّة شيء منه نجا من بين فكيه، و على هذا القليل يختصمان.. و يفترقان!
قبل أن أبدأ في مرافعتي دقّ هاتفه الجوال و اضطر إلى قطع مكالمتي معتذرًا. ربما كانت كاميليا على الخط. حتمًا هي ما اكتفت بما أرسلت إليه من ميساجات أثناء وجودها تحت السيشوار.. الآن يلزمها صوته !
وفّر عليّ مجيء الهاتف كثيرًا من الجدل و عناء الدفاع دون جدوى عنها. ثمّ أنا لن أعرف أبدًا أيّهما على حقّ. يقول مثل لبناني" قاضي الأولاد شنق حالو " فما بالك إذن بقاضي العشاق !
حين توقّف صوته لعنته في قلبي.
كم شوّش هذا الرجل عقلي. كنت سعيدة قبل سماعه. كنت من حزب النسيان. و أصبحت من أنصار النسور. و لو استمرّ الحديث معه، كنت سأنشقّ عن حزب النساء، و انخرط في حزب الرجال.
أعود و أصحّح نفسي. بل انخرط في حزب العشاق فهذا الرجل أسرني بكلامه، لأنّه يدافع عن الحبّ. كلّنا ضعفاء أمام الحبّ. كيف أعلن الحرب على رجل يقول أنّه يريد أن يحبّ امرأة كلّ دقيقة و مأخذه عليها أنّها احتفظت بدقائق لنفسها.
ماذا نريد غير رجل كهذا ؟ لولا أنّ هذا المخلوق ليس رجلًا. هو نفسه يقول أنّه نسر.. و أسد. فكيف نعيش معه في غاب هو ملك فيه علينا. لماذا ناضلنا إذن نحن النساء على مدى قرون ؟
في الواقع، نحن ناضلنا لنستعيد حقوقنا من هذا الرجل بالذات. ثمّ عدنا و ناضلنا لنستعيده هو بالذات. و ما زلنا لا ندري ماذا نريد منه بالتحديد !
أنا نفسي لا أدري ما أريده منه. أشعر أنّي بقيت على جوع إلى حديثه. ثمّة أشياء كان يمكن أن أسرق بوحه بها و هو في فرحته هذه بعودة الحبّ إنّها اللحظة الأمثل لاقتناص بوحه. بعدها سيأتي زمن تتوقّف فيه ثرثرة الرجال. تحتاجين حينها إلى إجلاسه على كرسي كهربائي.. لتأخذي منه كلمة.
قرّرت أن أعاود الاتصال به. لي ذريعة منطقيّة:
- ألو
- أهلا
- عذرًا.. أدري أنّك تستعد للسفر أشكرك لأنّك أعطيتني من وقتك...
- عندما أعطي أنسى.
- لكن من واجبي ألّا أنسى لطفك برغم كوني أعمل على النسيان !
- ألهذا اشتريت موقعًا للنسيان على الانترنت ؟
يا الله حتى هذا أخبرته به ! 
قلت بتحدٍّ:

- بل اشتريت اثنين. حتى " نسيان.NET" اشتريته !
- إنّه استثمار سيء.. لقد اشتريت إفلاسك. لا أفقر ممن لا ذكريات له !
- لن أكون المفلسة الوحيدة.. العالم كلّه يمرّ بأزمة اقتصادية. الجميع أفلس.
- و لأنّه أفلس يحتاج إلى ذكرياته و ماضيه..
- ذكرياته الجميلة.. لا البائسة. المطلوب ذاكرة انتقائيّة.. لا يمكن أن نسمح للذين آذونا أن يواصلوا العبث بحاضرنا. أذًى واحد يكفي. و لا تقل " اغفري " أنا لا أغفر ! هل تغفر أنت ؟!
- تقصدين في الحبّ ؟ الحبّ أصلًا أذًى. لأنّك لا تتناولينه بجرعات محدودة. تكثرين من الحبيب و تدمنينه فتتأذّي به و تؤذيه لفرط حاجتك الدائمة و المتزايدة إليه.
ثم تتمرّدين عليه.. و تهجرينه فتمرضين به و تتسبّبين في مرضه. و في هذه الحالة فقط أغفر. عندما من يؤذيك حبًّا يفوقك عذابًا بك.
- شكرًا.. لكأنّك تزفّ لي بشرى.
- بل أزفّ لك خبرة.
- أتكون طاعنًا في الحبّ..
- طاعن في الأذى.
حاولت أن آخذ " الأذى " مأخذه الأجمل. 
قلت:
- في جميع الحالات يسعدني أن أكون شاهدة على حبّكما.
قال كما ليذكرني بدوري السابق في إقناعها بنسيانه, قاطعا علي طريق العودة للتدخل في قصتهما . 
- العشاق و الشرفاء ليسوا في حاجة إلى شهود.
كان واضحًا أنّه يعاتبني و يلغي دوري في حياتهما بعد الآن. ككل الرجال هو لا يطمأن الى الصديقات الائي يحطن بحبيبته . يدري قدرتهن على تشكيل حزب في مواجهته عند أول خلاف . انه كأي حاكم لا يرضى بتأسيس اي تجمع خارج الحزب الحاكم .
راودني الإحساس أنّه قد يسعدها لأيّام ثم سيستفرد بتعذيبها. و لن تجرؤ على أن تعود لتشكوه لي مجددًا.
قلت:
- لقد عاودت الاتصال بك لأنّ لي طلب عندك. ربما لن تسمعني مجددًا. ربما لن نلتقي أبدًا. لكن لي ثقة في شهامتك. أيًّا كنت عدني ألّا تعذبها. فقد تعذّبت كثيرًا في الأشهر الماضية. ما عاد لي من وقت و لا جهد لمساندتها مرة أخرى. كن أنت سندها حتى حين تكون أنت الخصم. إنّي أودعتك إيّاها.

صمت ثمّ قال:
- الغالي وديعة الغالي.
و أغلق الخط.












ما أحلى الرجوع إلى... مصائبه!


" من الصعب أن تحبّ و تكون حكيمًا "

عاد الحب ..
وعادت كاميليا الى عادتها القديمة .
عشقها المفترس افترس أعصابي. و أتوّقع أن يعود و يفترس أحلامها مجددًا.
هكذا أحاسيس أقوى من أن تحافظ على خطّ بيانها انها تستنزف أصحابها مدًّا و جزرًا.وصالا وهجرا هو العشق. إنّه التطرف نفسه. و قريبًا ستبكي كاميليا من جوره و من ظلمه و صدّه. و لن أكون هنا بعد اليوم لتبكي على كتفي.
شهران و أنا أستميت دفاعًا عن النسيان. من أجلها و من أجل الحمقاوات أمثالها اشتريت كلّ نسيان العالم و استحدثت موقعًا. و أسّست حزبًا نصّبت نفسي عليه أمينًا عامًا و نائبًا. واثقة أنّني لو رشحت نفسي في الانتخابات اللبنانيّة ( و هو ما يحقّ لي بصفتي لبنانية أيضًا) سأكتسح الساحة السياسية. و لن أبقي من كرسي لأقطاب 8 أو ل 14 آذار فأنا لا أحتاج إلى طبل أو إلى مزمار و لا إلى ليرة أو دولار لأقنع خمسة منتخبين على ستة بإعطائي أصواتهم. نظرًا إلى أنّ هذه هي نسبة الفتيات في لبنان مقابل رجل واحد أحد!
أسوق هذه التوضيحات , حتى لا يقول أحدكم ان أنا فزت بنسبة تفوق التسعين في المئة بفتات من الأصوات أنني زورت الانتخابات .
وفي جميع الحالات انه غير وارد على الاطلاق أن تسمح أنفتي بأقل من تسعين بالمئة من الأصوات , فهذا رقم أزلي من ثوابت الديمقراطية عندنا غير قابل للمساس أو النقاش .
تماما كرقم المليون بالنسية للشعوب العربية , التي ترى في نقصان صفر من هذا الرقم انقاصا لكرامتها . هي ليست معنية بديمقراطية "التسعين" بل بمجد "الملايين". 
لن أحتاج أن يتبنى حملة انتخابي عصابة من المقاولين وكبار اللصوص , فأعدهم بالصفقات و المناصب الحلوب. ولا أن أمد يدي الى خبز الفقراء لأمول من خزينة الدولة صوري العملاقة على الجدران و منشوراتي الدعائية .
حمدا لله النسيان مطلب نسائي جماهيري لا يستدعي ترويجا ولا تهريجا .
و قد تؤهّلني نتائج الانتخابات لإعلان نفسي رئيسة جمهوريّة النسيان لكلّ نسوان العالم العربي. و حينها سأتصرّف لمرّة كرجل. لتعذرني الأخوات المناضلات لن أرضى بتقاسم السلطة أو تداولها مع أحد. و كما يشغل الحكّام شعوبهم بالحروب و القضايا المصيريّة، سأشغل 
وأجعل من " الشوبينغ " قضيتهنّ الأولى و أستحدث من أجلهن أعيادًا للتسوق و مواسم للتنزيلات تبدأ من هلا يناير إلى هلا ديسمبر كي أتمكّن من التفرّغ لحراسة الكرسي.
ثمّة وجاهة في أن يكون المرء " حارس كرسيّ " حتى و إن كان كرسيًّا شاغرًا للنسيان.
حتمًا ستواجهني إشكاليّة توريث هذا الكرسي. نظرًا إلى كون المنصب يتطلّب امرأة و أنا لم أنجب إلّا صبيانًا. لكن سأباشر منذ الآن بإعداد أختي صوفيا لهذا المنصب. فلقد شرّع لنا الرفيق فيدال كاسترو أطال الله عمره حقّ توريث السلطة بعد نصف قرن من الحكم.. إلى الأخ!
و لم لا ؟ مادام " زيتنا في دقيقنا ". المشكل الحقيقي، سيكون في صعوبة حكم ملايين النساء الحمقاوات اللائي لا يمتثلن للتعليمات و لا يعرفن ماذا يردن بالضبط من الحياة. هنّ منخرطات في حزب النسيان و عينهن على الرجال. يقلن " لا " و يضمرن " نعم ".
كهذه المجنونة التي أنفقتُ شهرين في إقناعها بالنسيان و ما كاد يقول لها هذا الرجل " هاي " حتى قالت لي " باي " و لحقت به. بل لم تقل لي حتى " باي " و لا أخبرتني بما حلّ بها. و لا كيف تطوّرت الأمور بهذه السرعة بينهما و حصلت المعجزة. أليس من حقّي أن أعرف ؟! أهاتفها فيطلع لي رجل.. لا أعرف حتى الآن من هو! معقول ؟! يعرف هو كلّ شيء عنّي و لا أعرف حتى اسمه.
يا الله كم الفرح أناني. و كم الحبّ لا مبالٍ. حين يجيء الحبّ بسعادته الخرافية تلك. تنسى الأخت أختها. و الصديقة صديقتها. و يتنكّر الأب لأولاده.. و الأولاد لأمّهم.
للحبّ مجرّة لا علاقة لها بأفلاكنا. كاميليا الآن في كوكب على بعد سنوات ضوئيّة من عالمي الأرضي. لا يمكنها رؤيتي حتى بالعين المجرّدة. باختصار ما عدت موجودة بالنسبة لها. و قد كنت على مدى شهرين كلّ حياتها.
أخذت السماعة و طلبتها على جوّالها. فردّت عليّ بشهقة الفرحة من كوكبها و هي وسط ضجيج صالون الحلاقة.
- أهلا.. حبيبتي اشتقت لك.. متى وصلت.. طمنيني عنك..
- وصلت البارحة حاولت الاتصال بك لكن..
- أنا لا أسمعك جيّدًا إنّي في صالون الحلاقة..
- متى أراك ؟
- سيكون صعبًا أن نلتقي اليوم.. سأغادر إلى المطار بعد ساعتين.. أراك حين عودتي بعد أسبوع أو أطلبك من هناك..
- أحتاج أن أراك قبل أن تغادري..
- هل ثمّة شيء ؟
( سبحان الله تسألني أنا إن كان ثمّة شيء أو " خبر عاجل " ما ؟ )
- ثمّة أشياء.. لا بدّ أن نلتقي قبل سفرك.. أعطني عنوان الصالون حيث أنت سأكون عندك بعد نصف ساعة على أبعد تقدير.
سجّلت عنوان الحلاق على ورقة بيضاء كانت على مكتبي. ثمّ تنبّهت إلى شيء. فجلست في مكتبي. قلبت الورقة و رحت أكتب على وجهها الآخر تعهّدًا خطر نصّه في ذهني. فالكلام في مثل هذه الحالات لا جدوى منه !
ارتديت ثيابي على عجل و لحقت بها عند الحلاق. كانت الصبغة على شعرها. وقفت تسلم عليّ بشيء من الاستغراب.
قالت:
- شغلتي لي بالي هل ثمّة شيء؟
- أردتُ أن ألحق بك يا عزيزتي لتوقّعي لي هذه الورقة قبل أن تأخذي الطائرة..
[ نظرتْ إلى الورقة باستغراب و أخذتها منّي و راحت تطالعها بفضول.
كان على أظافرها طلاء لم يجف بعد. أمسكت بالورقة بحذر بإصبعين و هي مدهوشة لا تفهم ما الموضوع.
أخذت منها الورقة وضعتها على الطاولة الصغيرة المقابلة لها تحت المرآة. و قلت:

- طلبتك في البيت و ردّ عليّ رجل. أتوقّع أن يكون حبيبك المنتظر أو حبيبًا سابقًا لا يهم. 
بدا عليها الارتباك .قلت:
-كان عليك أن لا تخفي عليّ الخبر. كأنّي بك قد خشيت ردّ فعلي. أنا لست ضدّ عودته.. و لا ضدّ دخول رجل جديد في حياتك. النسيان ليس غاية. إنّه طريق يفضي إلى حبّ آخر. كلّ ما كنتُ أريده ألّا تتعذّبي بعد الآن بسبب رجل. لا شيء يستحقّ ما عشته من آلام. لا تقبلي أن يتسلّى رجل بتعذيبك من أجل لا شيء ثمّ يعود متى شاء.. كأنّ شيئًا لم يحدث.
ردّت:
- هو أيضًا تعذّب.
- انه من أراد ذلك. هذا شأنه أتمنّى ألّا تضعي تكاليف عذابه على فاتورتك و تعتذري له. يحبّ الرجال قلب الأدوار!
ما كان يعنيها كثيرًا ما أقوله. سألتني بلهفة:
- ما دمت قد تحدّثت إليه .. كيف وجدته ؟
- الحقيقة.. أنا سعيدة أن تكون الحياة قد كافأتك بهذا الرجل. ربما ليس هو من انتظرته لكنّه كان يستحقّ ذلك. هذا رجل من سلالة النسور. إنّه طائر نادر فعلًا أسميته " الرجل النسر ". كان خوفي أن تكوني انتظرت واحدًا من الرجال العصافير الذين ينقرون الفتات حيث وُجِدَ و يطيرون.
سعدت لكلامي. امتلأت ملامحها بهجة. كما لو أنّها نجحت في الامتحان.
قلت: 
- عليك برغم ذلك أن تعلمي أنّ مثل هذا الرجل سيعاود الطيران. إنّ من غاب كلّ هذه المدّة اكتسب مناعة ضدّ الفقدان. أجنحته أكبر من أن تدجّنيها. و عشقه أكبر شراسة من أن لا يؤذيك مجددًّا. و في المرّة القادمة انتكاستك ستكون أكبر، و ألمك أعظم، لأنّني لن أكون هنا لمساندتك.
صمتت و شحب لونها فجأة. لكنّ صوت قلبها كان يغطي على صوتي. هي كانت تصدّق نصف ما أقول. تراهن على المعجزة. ربما عاد ليرتاح و يريحها. ليس في مقتبل العمر هذا النسر !
قلت:
أتوقّع أنّ ما قلته لك على مدى شهرين قد تبخّر أمام فرحتك بعودته. ليبق لك مما قلته على الأقل أربع نصائح. إن حفظتها و عملت بها لن يعذّبك رجل بعد الآن. لقد كتبتها لك في هذه الصفحة في صيغة تعهّد. أريد منك أن تقرئيها بتمعّن و أن توقّعي أسفل هذه الورقة.
ضحكت و قالت:
- معقول.. جنّيتِ؟!
- لا.. لكنّني أدري أنّ السعادة جرّدتك من قواك العقليّة. إنّ قانون الحبّ لا يحمي الأغبياء.. أريدك الآن قبل أن تلتحقي به أن تطالعي هذه الصفحة. و تحفظيها كما كنت تحفظين عن ظهر قلب المحفوظات في المدرسة. فقد توفّر عليك نصائحها كثيرًا من الألم في المستقبل.
ألقت نظرة عجلى على ما جاء فيها. ثمّ قالت:
- أعرفها.. سبق أن قلتها لي..
- ليس مهمًّا أن تعرفيها بل أن تتذكّريها. ثمّ أريد توقيعك أسفل الورقة.
أخذت قلمًا من محفظتها و وقّعت أسفلها و هي تضحك.. " كاميليا ".
قلت:
- أريد اسمك كاملًا أبًّا عن جد.. فهكذا توقّع النساء اللائي تحترمن أنفسهن و تحترمن معاهداتهن.
قالت ضاحكة:
- معقول.. تريدين شجرة عائلتي!
- طبعًا.. المرأة توقّع بأصلها لا باسمها. حتى يردعها أصلها. ثمّ تعلّمي أن تضعي بينك و بين أيّ رجل أبوك. لا تدخلي الحبّ مقطوعة من شجرة فيُصبح الحبيب فأسك.. الآخر.
لا أدري إن كان كلامي قد أقنعها أم أنّها كانت تستعجل التخلّص من مواعظي. راحت تكتب اسمها كاملًا على الورقة. أثناء ذلك حضرت الحلاقة تطلب منها مرافقتها لغسل الصبغة عن شعرها.
قلت و أنا آخذ منها الورقة و أقبّلها مودّعة:
- سأحتفظ بها لأذكّرك بها في حالة ما عدت لتشكين لي خيباتك. استمتعي بسفرتك فأنت تستحقينها حقًّا !
ها أنا وحدي , في حقيبة يدي معاهدة النسيان. و في حقيبتها تذكرة سفر إلى جزر الحبّ.
يا للحماقة!


تعهّد 

أنا الموقعة أدناه أقرّ أنّني اطّلعت على هذه الوصايا. و أتعهّد أمام نفسي. و أمام الحبّ، و أمام القارئات، و أمام خلق الله أجمعين المغرمين منهم و التائبين، من الآن و إلى يوم الدين. بالتزامي بالتالي:
• أن أدخل الحبّ و أنا على ثقة تامّة أنّه لا وجود لحبّ أبدي.
• أن أكتسب حصانة الصدمة و أتوقّع كلّ شيء من حبيب.
• ألّا أبكي بسبب رجل. فلا رجل يستحقّ دموعي. فالذي يستحقّها حقًّا ما كان ليرضى بأن يُبكيني.
• أن أحبّه كما لم تحبّ امرأة. و أن أكون جاهزة لنسيانه.. كما ينسى الرجال.
التوقيع: 

بيروت التاسعة صباحًا
18 مارس 2009 




ملاحظة: مطلوب من كلّ قارئة إضافة اسمها أسفل هذا التوقيع + 

و الآن.. حلّوا عني!


أحمل شهادة من جامعة النّسيان و يداي خاليتان كمثل قميص على الحبل 
الشاعر السويدي توماس ترانسترومر


في الغد ، استيقظت باكرًا. صديقتي التي حاولت إنقاذها من ذاكرة الساعة التاسعة. سافرت و أورثتني " ساعتها ".
ذهبت مع حبيبها و تركت لي جثّة هاتف. ينوب عنها. " إذا رميت طوق نجاة إلى غريق فسيطالبك حتمًا بركوب سفينتك "!
كاميليا ركبت مركب الحب مجددا و ها هي وصلت إلى الشاطئ (لن أقول إلى برّ الأمان فأنا لا أثق في ما ينتظرها في الجزر المسحورة للحبّ ! )
ما عاد لها من عقل لتذكرني، أردتها أن تنساه فنستني خلفها أجدف في بحار الذاكرة، كلّ يوم عند الساعة إيّاها !
كان صوتي خدعة عاطفيّة تكسر ساعتها الداخليّة، تخفّف بالكلمات، زرقة الكدمات التي تركها الفقدان. قرص حنان تتناوله كلّ صباح في تضليل هاتفيّ ينسيها هاتفًا لا يأتي.
صار عليّ الآن أن أعثر على من يهاتفني في الساعة نفسها و لو تضليلًا..
[ تبًّا لها.. لقد أوجدت لي حاجة جديدة. بثّت فيّ نيكوتين عادة هاتفية عليّ الآن الشفاء منها.
ثمّة خيارين: أن أباشر بالبحث عمن يهاتفني من الصديقات. و في هذا الدواء داء لا أريده. أو أسمح لرجل أن يقوم بهذه المهمة الهاتفيّة " العاطفيّة ". و سيكون عليّ لاحقًا أن أستعين برجل آخر لأتخلّص من طغيان عادته ، و أستعيد حريّتي. أيّ أنّني سأكرّر حماقة الشعوب العربيّة التي درجت عبر التاريخ أن تتكّئ على محتل لتتخلّص من طاغية !
ثمّة حلّ آخر حضرني للتو. أن أعيد قراءة هذا الكتاب عساني أتعلّم منه كيف أنسى. فلا أعرف أحدًا غيري أولى بقراءته.
أحتاج أن أنسى أوّلًا صديقتي و حبيبها، و الرجال النسور، و الرجال الصقور، و كلّ الذكور و العصافير و الأسود و الفيلة. و كلّ الحيوانات البشرية، التي تمشي على هذه الأرض، من عقارب و أفاعي و حرباء. " و مالك و مال الحيوانات؟ " ستسألني ليلى و الساذجات ممّن خالفن وصايا النسيان، و سيأكلهن الذئب الحبيب. و لن أجيب.
" لا تقدّم أبدًا شروحًا لأحد. أصدقاؤك الحقيقيّون ليسوا في حاجة إليها و أعداؤك لن يصدّقوها ".
لقد قمت من أجلكّن بما لم تقم به الجدّة الطيّبة التي كنتنّ تحملن إليها الفاكهة حين تحرّش بكنّ الذئب في الغابة. ( أو كنتن تتذرّعن بزيارتها لتتحرشن به !) و فتحت لكنّ " حضانة عاطفيّة " في الانترنت لاستقبال ضحايا الذكريات التعيسة، قصد إعادة تأهيلكن للحياة.
و الآن " حلّوا عنّي "!
إنّها التاسعة صباحًا.
هنا ينتهي الكلام المباح عن عمركن المستباح باسم الحب. لذا تركتُ لكنّ صفحات بيضاء، إملأنها بما تشأن من حكاياتكن مع الحبّ و النسيان. ربما أهديتن الكتاب بعد ذلك إلى صديقة.. أو إلى حبيب منسيّ.
لا تنسين في خضم النسيان أن توقّعن تلك المعاهدة. و أن ترسلن إشعارًا بذلك إلى موقع nessyane.com ليضاف إلى توقيع كاميليا و توقيعي و توقيع حزب الصديقات.
+ من المفروض أن نجمع أربعين ألف توقيع نسائي بعدد نسخ الطبعة الأولى من هذا الكتاب وحده. ( إلّا إذا قام الرجال بشراء نصف الكميّة من النسخ عن فضول.. أو لمصادرة حقّنا في النسيان ).
أما الأهم فأن تحفظن وصايا هذه المعاهدة جيّدًا. توفيرًا لأشهر من العذاب و أعوام من الأوهام.
أتمنّى ألّا تأتي إحداكن في المستقبل لتشكوني ذاكرة عشقيّة ما.
دبروا راسكم ما عاد لي علاقة بالنسيان. سأشرع فورًا بكتابة " فصل الفراق ".
بعد الآن. النسيان.... " نسيان. كُم "!



أكبر الخيانات النسيان


صبرت عليك و أدري 
كان رهانك كسري من قهري 
قاطعت حنين الوقت إليك 
ارتشافي صباحاً لصوتك 
ارتطام أشواقي بموجك 
من فرط سهادي بك 

* * * 
ما خنتك 
لكنّي رحت أخون الزمان بعدك 
أعصى عادة العيش بإذنك 
أنسى انتظاري لك 
فرحتي حين يحلّ رقمك 
ازدحام هاتفي بك 

* * *

كم أخلصت لغيابك 
لكنّها ذاكرتي خانتني 
تصوّر 
ما عدت أذكر عمر صمتك 
و لا متى لآخر مرّة قابلتك 
و كم من الوقت مرّ من دونك 
فكيف قل لي أنتظرك 
و أنا ما عدت أعرف وقع خطوك 

* * * 
مذ افترقنا 
ما عاد الأمر يعنيني 
سيّان عندي إن غدرت أو وفيت 
يكفيني يا سيّد الحرائق 
أنّك خنت اللهفة 
و أطفأت جمر الدقائق 

* * * 

ما خنتك.. لكن خانك حبري 
مذ قرّرت ألا أكتبك 
لن تدري 
كم اغتلت قصائد في غيبتك 
حتى لا تزهو بحزني 
حين تشي بي الكلمات 
ما ختنك.. 
فقط نسيت أن أعيش بتوقيتك 
ما عدت أذكر 
كم من المطارات حطّ قلبي بها 
دون علمك 

* * * 
و الله ما خنتك 
و لا ظننت قلبي 
سيقوى على الحياة بعدك 
لكنّه الخذلان 
علّمني أن أستغني عنك 
أصبحت فقط 
أنسى أن أسهرك 
أأبى أن أذرفك 
أكثر إنشغالاً من أن أذكرك 
و أكبر الخيانات.. النسيان! 


ديسمبر 2007 


أيّها النسيان هبني قبلتك



أيّها النسيان أعطني يدك 
كي أسير في مدن ذكرى معك 
نضج الفراق 
على شفاهي أزهرت قبل الوداع 
لك قطافي 
يا نسيان هبني قبلتك 

* * *
يا واهب السلوان 
عارٍ من ذكراه عمري 
معطفي أنت 
إليك افتقاري 
يا سيّد الإياب 
تفرّق الأحباب 
موارب الأبواب قلبي 
كلّ افتراق و أنت انتظاري 


* * *


نسياني.. يا نسياني 
امرأة تشبهني يوما بكت 
من رجل كم يشبهك 
ها هي ذي اليوم سلت 
هو هناك 
و هي هنا تراقصك 

* * *
يا قدري.. يا أملي.. يا رجلي من دون الرجال 
يا نسياني 
راقصني.. خاصرني.. طيرني.. غازلني 
قل "ما أجملك!" 
بك أحتفي 
لك أفي 
ما دمت لي.. ما دمت لك 
لن أرتدي حداد الحب 

حزيران 2007

أبدًا لن تنسى


لك وحدك 
كانت كلماتي تخلع خمارها 
و القلب تحت خيمتك 
يجلس أرضًا ضيف حبّ 
تطعمه بيدك 

* * *
كم احتفاءً بي 
نحرت من غنيمة 
ثمّ ذات غيرة بيدك تلك 
جورًا نحرتني 

* * *
أبدًا لن تنساني 
أبدًا لن تنسى 
أبدٌ من الندم ينتظرك 
من أضاعني قضى وحيدًا كحصان 
لا مربط بعدي لقلبه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووور
                        	*

----------

